# acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden



## Widerstaendler (28 Oktober 2007)

Ich habe mindestens ein Jahr lang mit diesem Unternehmen zu tun.

Die derzeitige Forderung beträgt 92,22 Euro inklusive Inkassovergütung von 25,00 Euro und Auslagen von 44,00 Euro.
Ich habe bereits diesen Fall einem Rechtsanwalt vorgelegt. Die Auskunft war sehr positiv. Da die Forderung auf grobe Fehler seitens des Internetanbieters beruhen, sind alle Forderungen nichtig. Wichtig dabei ist, dass eine Richtigstellung der Rechnung verlangt und ein Widerspruch zugesandt wurde.
Wie so oft stimmen Preise auf Internetseiten des Anbieters nicht mit der anschließenden Rechnung überein. Meistens sind diese um das Vielfache teurer.
Seitens der Abrechnungsfirmen wird meistens so verfahren, dass anschließend ein bis mehrere Monate später die Gutschrift erfolgt, wenn das Unternehmen den Fehler bemerkt und bereit ist diesen auch zu beseitigen. Dies ist zwar zulässig muss aber mit dem Kunden vereinbart sein.
Wer alles abbuchen läßt hat meistens schlechte Karten, er muss klagen.

Aber zurück zu acoreus. Widerspruch, Richtigstellung der Rechnung und darauf hinweisen, dass ein grober Fehler passiert ist, stört acoreus nicht im Geringsten.

Bis heute fordert acoreus weiter. In der Zwischenzeit habe ich die Verbraucherzentrale darüber in Kentniss gesetzt und dies sollten alle tun, die unberechtigte Forderungen bekommen haben.

Da ich alles abgespeichert habe, die Preise zur damaligen Zeit, dass weiß auch acoreus, wird acoreus nicht klagen. Der Anwalt meinte, dass acoreus weiter unbeirrt eine Forderung nach der anderen mir zusendet.

Einzig und allein sollten Schuldgefühle freigesetzt werden und mich zur Zahlung drängen. Nun bin ich in solchen Sachen so etwas von sturr, dass acoreus lange warten kann.

Sollte acoreus eine Klage einreichen, werde ich bei zuständigen Amtsgericht Widerspruch einlegen und der Anwalt bekommt den Auftrag dagegen vor zu gehen. Acoreus muss dann beweisen, dass die Forderung berechtigt ist.

Dabei wird die Neusser Firma, ein Ableger der Creditreform Gruppe, ins rudern kommen.

Bleibt also hart wenn es um unberechtigte Forderungen geht. Im weitesten Sinne könnte man es als versuchten Diebstahl auslegen, dass was acoreus tut.


----------



## Der Jurist (28 Oktober 2007)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

Hast Du mit Deinem Anwalt schon mal eine "negative Feststellungsklage" erörtert? 
Das ist das Mittel gegen "Wiederholungs-Mahner" ohne Klageabsicht


----------



## Widerstaendler (29 Oktober 2007)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

Leider habe ich eine negative Feststellungsklage nicht besprochen. Ich nehme mal an, dass es etwas kosten wird. Aber ich werde beim nächsten Treffen dies erörtern. Ich kann nur spekulieren, warum er dies noch nicht angesprochen hat.

Es ging auch in den vorangestellten Gesprächen darum, acoreus anzeigen zu wollen, dies aber wenig Erfolg hätte. Ich solle mich zurück lehnen und auf die Dinge warten, die kommen. Die netten Mahnbriefe von acoreus dem Anwalt und der Verbraucherzentrale zu senden. Der Anwalt hat nichts dagegen, dass Verbraucherzentrale mit dem witzigen Inhalten von acoreus beliefert wird.

Zu dem habe ich das Glück nicht mehr mit 56k Modem surfen zu müssen. Mien Kumpel hat es nicht so einfach. Ich kann nur jeden anraten, wenn er sich über Modem einwählt, die entsprechende Internetseite des Anbieters mit Datum und Uhrzeit abzuspeichern und später auf CD zu sichern, so wie ich es seit vielen Monden getan habe. Und zwar bei jeder Einwahl.

Bei späteren Ungereimtheiten mit dem Anbieter und dem Abrechner, hat man dann die Beweise in der Hand. Das Ausdrucken des Tarifs bitte nicht vergessen. Das Gericht kann mit einer CD sehr wenig anfangen.

Ich hatte mal den Link zu der Seite gehabt, auf der diese Seiten für viele Anbieter abgespeichert werden. Nur eben schon vergessen. Aber ich selbst habe viele dieser Seiten abgespeichert, gesichert auf CD. So sind Anbieter von 2006 und 2007 Mitte Juni gespeichert. Leider nicht für jeden Tag.


----------



## Geli (29 Oktober 2007)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

*acoreus - das wohl unendliche Thema ... * 

Nach exakt 2 Jahren Ruhe glaubte ich am Samstag meinen Augen nicht zu trauen, als ich mal wieder nette Post von denen erhielt.
... übrigens  datiert vom 24.10.
Der ganze Spaß fing Ende 2004 an, als unsere Telefonrechnungen sich von Monat zu Monat fast vedoppelten. Grund waren die Einwahlnummern für das I-Net über Freenet.
(hatte damals noch kein DSL)
Als mir das ganze zu dumm wurde, forderte ich von Freenet den EVN, welchen ich natürlich nie bekam. Ergo rechnete ich deren Posten heraus und zahlte alles andere. Es dauerte nicht lange, bis die 1. Mahnung eintrudelte. Meine tel. Kontaktversuche waren bis dahin übrigens pure Geldverschwenderei. Also per Fax und auch Antwort erhalten, man wolle bis ... prüfen.
Aber denkste, die hatten nichts eiligeres zu tun als acoreus mit der Eintreiberei zu beauftragen. Nach unzähligen Telefonaten und Schriftverkehr erhielt ich nun endlich den EVN von acoreus. Tja und da stand es dann auch schwarz auf weiß, daß ich an etlichen Tagen mehrmals zur selben Zeit das Netz unsicher machte  Auch an Tagen und Zeiten, an denen definitiv niemand zu Hause war.
Aber das wäre nur eine optische Täuschung meinerseits. Die Zeiten seien zwar mehrmals ausgewiesen aber nur EINFACH gerechnet. Also rechnen können sie auch nicht ... die Endsummer ergab jedenfals alle aufgelisteten Zeiten. Das aber interessierte den Herrschaften nicht, ob Recht oder Unrecht, SIE ARBEITEN NUR FÜR DEN AUFTRAGGEBER  .
Hätte ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt nicht gerade andere schwerwiegende andere (gesundheitliche) Probleme gehabt, hätte ich am 10.10.05 ganz gewiß nicht die inzwischen geforderten 238,86 Euro gezahlt. Ach ja eine Ratenzahlung zu a. 50 Euro bot man auch an ... nur seien es dann insgesamt 251,36 Euro.
Das vorerst letzte Schreiben vom 28.09.05 zitiere ich jetzt einmal:
Sehr geehrte ...
nach Rücksprache mit der Freenet.de Ag teilen wir Ihnen mit, daß die Verbindungen zwar doppelt ausgewiesen wurden, jedoch nur einfach berechnet wurden. Vor diesem Hintergrund erwarten wir die Zahlung der 251,36 Eur bis zum 10.10.2005 unter Angabe der Aktennummer.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
acoreus Collection Services GmbH.

Wieso nun 251,36 , von Raten hatte ICH nie etwas erwähnt!?
wie bereits gesagt, ich hätte nie bezahlt, wenn ich damals nur dieses Problem gehabt hätte  .
Ach nein am 16.11.05 mahnte man wieder, weil man keinen Geldeingang feststellen konnte, (das waren nun 5 Wochen nach belegter Buchung!!!)umgehend den Forderungsbetrag inklusive Auslagen u. der entstandenen Gebühren von insgesamt mittlerweile zusätzlich 15,00 EUR zu zahlen  .

Am Samstag kam ...
Inkassoverfahren gegen Sie
Sehr ....
vor einiger Zeit mahnten wir Sie wegen nebenstehender Forderung an, die z.Z. einen Restsaldo von 18,00EUR aufweist. Da von Ihnen ... bla, bla, bla ... spätestens bis 06.11.07 ... zu zahlen ...

Natürlich wieder ohne Auflistung o.dgl. u.
Unterschrift gabs ja noch nie.

S.........fliegen sind wirklich harmlos dagegen.
*Hat das denn niemals ein Ende...??? *


----------



## Widerstaendler (31 Oktober 2007)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

Die Geschichte mit acoreus ist bestimmt ohne Ende. Denn die werden sich einen solchen Fehler nicht leisten, um direkt und ohne Umwege klagen zu können.
Aber heute, den 31. Oktober 2007 kam ein Anruf. Selbstverständlich ohne Rufnummer. Aber der nette Herr sprach auf den Anrufbeantworter, dass ich dringend zurück rufen möchte. Hab ich nicht gemacht. Auf meine Kosten dort anrufen? Wie blöd halten die einen.
Empfehle ich übrigens jedem ein Telefon zu haben, dass Rufnummern anzeigt und wenn der Anrufer es nicht anzeigen lassen will, dann muss er sich halt mit dem Anrufbeantworter beschäftigen. Die meisten legen auf wenn die nette Stimme die Einladung zu sprechen nach dem Piep ausspricht.

Ich habe auch in der Vergangenheit gezahlt. Aus heutiger Sicht war das reiner Blödsinn. Ist mein Lehrgeld. Eben um Ruhe zu haben. Aber die währte nur kurze Zeit. acoreus ist sehr hartnäckig. Ist auch kein Wunder wenn das Chefunternehmen Creditreform heißt. Sie prüfen auch nicht nach ob eine Forderung überhaupt rechtmäßig ist. Sie fordern.

Sie nutzen die Charme aus, die meistens jeder hat, wenn Inkasso gefordert wird. Die Nachbarn sollen es nicht mitbekommen. Aber ich denke heute anders. Die Nachbarn sollen es gerade mitbekommen, damit sie nicht auch reinfallen und für etwas zahlen, dass sie nie verursacht haben.

Ich habe meine Abrechung selbst am Anfang hingeschickt. Das Programm Senseconnect Pro, zeichnete alles auf. Alle Tarife habe ich dort mit Hand eingetragen und mehrmals geprüft, dass keine Fehler passieren.

Die Daten haben auch mit der Anbieterseite übereingestimmt. Es kam aber nicht einmal oder zweimal vor, dass sie sich immer zu meinen ungunsten verrechnet hatten. Jeden 2.en Monat war die Rechnung falsch.

Die meisten falsch erstellten Rechnung konnten augeklärt werden und es kam eine richtige Abrechnung.

Aber acoreus ist einfach anders. Sie sind bestimmt der Meinung, dass ihnen das Geld zusteht, das sie fordern.

Nett finde ich die Bezeichnungen wie Inkassoverfahren oder Mahnverfahren. Die sagen nichts und man braucht sich dabei nicht beunruhigen. Erst wenn ein Brief vom Amtsgericht kommt, dann muss man aktiv werden. Den beigelegten Zettel ausfüllen und an das Amtsgericht zurückschicken per Einschreiben und Rückschein, oder noch besser beim Amtsgericht persönlich gegen Unterschrift abgeben.

Nach dem Widerspruch muss nun acoreus Klagen und beweisen, dass die Forderung rechtmäßig ist. Wenn man Mittelos ist dann Prozesskostenbeihilfe beantragen. Im juristendeutsch heißt diese Form anders, habe ich aber vergessen. Denn ohne Anwalt, der dann damit bezahlt wird, geht es in den meisten Fällen nicht.

Mir ist aber kein einziger Fall bekannt, dass acoreus geklagt hat.

Nimmt man den Widerspruch nicht war, so hat automatisch nach Ablauf der Frist acoreus Recht. Dann wird Unrecht zu Recht und man ist der Dumme. Mehr noch, die Kosten steigen an und acoreus hat das Recht 30 Jahre lang Geld zu fordern, es eintreiben zu lassen.

Ist schon wieder so viel Text geworden auch mit Fehlern, ich hoffe aber, dass man heraus ließt was ich damit meine.


----------



## Geli (1 November 2007)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*



> acoreus ist sehr hartnäckig. Ist auch kein Wunder wenn das Chefunternehmen Creditreform heißt. Sie prüfen auch nicht nach ob eine Forderung überhaupt rechtmäßig ist. Sie fordern.



... stimmt, beim durchforsten der Aktenberge, stieß ich "zufällig" auf Forderungen von Creditreform aus dem jahre 2003. Ebenfalls angeblich nicht bezahlte I-Net-Rechnungen und seltsamerweise wieder Einwahl-Nr. über Freenet. Damals waren es knapp 500 EUR. 
Und eine angeblich gewählte Service-Nr.- 43,- EUR für 39 sek. die auch während unserer Abwesenheit genutzt wurde, ergab irgendwann die doppelte Summe. Da wir niemals in Erfahrung bringen konnten, wer hinter dieser Nr. steckte gabs von Creditreform den super TIP - 
"rufen Sie doch einmal an, dann wissen Sie wer am anderen Ende ist" :scherzkeks:  - Suuuuuper-Tip.
Ich verbrachte zu besagter Zeit mehr Zeit in verschiedenen Kliniken und Rehaeinrichtungen, meine Kinder waren auch fast nie daheim und mein Mann weiß heut noch nicht, wie man ein PC zum Laufen bringt.

... und nein, es ist denen egal, ob die Forderung rechtmäßig ist oder nicht.
Während solch eines "netten" Telefongespräches, wies ich immerwieder auf die doppelt abgerechneten Stunden und Tage hin - mitunter bis zu 12 Std.am Stück - sagte mir eine Mitarbeiterin von acoreus wortwörtlich: " ja. ich weiß, daß die Abrechnung nicht stimmt, das interessiert mich aber nicht, wir arbeiten NUR für den Auftraggeber .Wenden Sie sich an Freenet" Schriftlich hieß es natürlich immer, die Angelegenheit sei geprüft und die Forderung rechtens. Freenet lehnte sowieso jeden Kontakt ab. Hätte alles seine Richtigkeit und wenn wir etwas wollen, sollten wir uns an acoreus halten... wie auch anders ... 

Mir ist nun nur nicht klar, nachdem ich so viel Geld sinnlos verschleudert habe, wie ich mich nun weiter verhalte. Dummheit muß schließlich bestraft werden:wall:
Ich bin auch nicht gewillt, die 18 EUR zu bezahlen, im Prinzip weiß ich ja nicht einmal wofür ... es beginnt ja auch so "fachmännisch" mit ... vor einiger Zeit mahnten wir Sie an ... ( ja wann denn? ) ... wegen nebenstehender Forderung
( welche denn, steht auch nirgends!?) ... und man geht davon aus, daß ich meine zwischenzeitlichen Zahlungsschwierigkeiten inzwischen sicher überwunden hab  ... und nun den Restbetrag bis 6.11. begleichen kannn.

Würde es mir gut gehen, sähe ich das ganze als kleinen "Freizeitspass" aber es regt mich einfach nur auf, meine Kraft für solche sinnlosen Aktionen zu vergeuden:crys::. 
*Soll ich das Ganze nun einfach nur ignorieren oder lieber doch widersprechen oder eine ordentliche Auflistung verlangen ... oder, oder, oder ... :help:
*



> Nimmt man den Widerspruch nicht war, so hat automatisch nach Ablauf der Frist acoreus Recht. Dann wird Unrecht zu Recht und man ist der Dumme. Mehr noch, die Kosten steigen an und acoreus hat das Recht 30 Jahre lang Geld zu fordern, es eintreiben zu lassen.



... also doch widersprechen ? ... nach 2 Jahren, dafür daß man gezahlt hat, was man gar nicht müßte ... armes Deutschland, wo leben wir nur :-?


----------



## Der Jurist (2 November 2007)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*



Widerstaendler schrieb:


> .... *Nimmt man den Widerspruch nicht wahr, so hat automatisch nach Ablauf der Frist acoreus Recht*.  ....


Das ist schlicht dummes Zeug. Man kann als vermeintlicher Schuldner ruhig abwarten bis entweder ein Mahnbescheid oder eine Klage kommt. Es gehört aber unter ehrbaren Geschäftsleuten (der Ton liegt auf "ehrbar"), zu guten Umgangsformen sich durch solche Widersprüche auf mögliche Irrtümer hinzuweisen.


----------



## Widerstaendler (2 November 2007)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

An den "Der Jurist", der nicht lesen kann. Der Widerspruch ist auf den Mahnbescheid gemünzt. Bitte vorher lesen und zwar alles und es begreifen und zwar auch alles. Oder was ist ein Amtsgericht? Was sind das für Briefe, die von dort kommen in solchen Fällen? Na, fällt der 100 Euro Schein? Das Dumme Zeug gebe ich auch deshalb zurück.

Und zu denen die lesen können:

Wie bereits beschrieben ein Widerspruch auf das vom Gericht erhaltene Mahnschreiben sollte unbedingt gemacht werden sonst ist es wie ich es bereits beschrieben hatte. Das Gericht prüft nicht ob die Forderung berechtigt ist.

Acoreus wäre fein raus wenn der Widerspruch (für "Der Jurist" auf den Mahnbescheid) nicht gemacht würde. Nur in seltenen Fällen wird auch nach Ablauf der Frist ein Widerspruch zugelassen, aber das ist ein anderes Thema.

Hat man bereits die falsche Rechnung beanstandet und nimmt der die Rechnung fordert die Tatsache nicht an, so muss dieser Klagen.
Dem Voraus geht die Forderung übers Gericht, eben dieser besagte Mahnbescheid. Dieser sollte immer widersprochen werden wenn die Forderung unberechtigt ist.


----------



## Der Jurist (3 November 2007)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*



Widerstaendler schrieb:


> An den "Der Jurist", der nicht lesen kann. Der Widerspruch ist auf den Mahnbescheid gemünzt. Bitte vorher lesen und zwar alles und es begreifen und zwar auch alles.  ....


Dann schreib es auch so. Klar und unmissverständlich. Wenn das dann klappt, dann reden wir über meine Fähigkeiten den Text richtig zu verstehen.


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Dezember 2008)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

Hallo zusammen
Durch Zufall,bin ich auf eure Seite gekommen.Ich habe das gleich Problem.2002 bekam ich eine Mahnung über 79,00 Euro,wir haben abgewartet und dann nach einiger Zeit Wiederspruch eingelegt.Es passierte über Jahre nichts mehr.Jetzt flattert am Samstag den 13.12.08 eine erneute Mahnung über 124,50 Euro ins Haus!! Wohlbemerkt  7 JAHRE SPÄTER.
Wir  werden es wieder drauf ankommen lassen und wenn alle Stricke reißen zum Gericht fahren und Einspruch einlegen.Warum soll ich für etwas bezahlen was ich nie benutzt habe.
lg Tini


----------



## jupp11 (8 Dezember 2008)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> und wenn alle Stricke reißen zum Gericht fahren und Einspruch einlegen.i


Was willst du bei Gericht? Das hat absolut nichts damit zu tun.


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Dezember 2008)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

Hallo lg Tini,
der gleiche Vorgang läuft bei mir ab.  Im Juni 2003 bekam ich eine Rechnung über 69,95 €.
ich kannte den Vorgang nicht, weshalb ich nachfragte um welche Vorgang es sich handele. Darüber bekam ich keine weiteren Informationen. Nach einer Weile bekam ich einen Mahnbescheid, dem bei Gericht ich widersprach.

Jetzt nach 5 1/2 Jahren  bekomme ich eine erneute Forderung über 112,95 €. Gleichzeitig eine Rückantwort über eine Ratenzahlungsvereinbarung. 
Ich kann nur dazu raten nicht zu bezahlen solange der eindeutige Nachweis über die Rechtmäßigkeit der Forderung besteht.
Unbedingt darauf achten bei einem Mahnbescheid vom Gericht Widerspruch einzulegen. 
Frist beachten.

Viele Grüße
HG


----------



## FloridaXXL (8 Dezember 2008)

*AW: acoreus collection fordert*

Am vergangenen Samstag erhielt ich ähnliche Post, bezogen auf eine Rechnung vom 04.08.2003. Betrag: 147 €. Die Unterlagen habe ich vor 2 Wochen vernichtet, da ich bereits 2003 auf zig-Telefonate zur Aufklärung von In-Telegence lediglich eine Auskunft erhielt, Sie vemiete nur diese Nummern. ie verwies mich auf ein Unternehmen mit Sitz in Norddeutschland. Da ich niemals wissentlich solche Internet-Seiten aufrufe, forderte ich Aufklärung über den Namen und Uhrzeit der angeblich aufgerufenen Seite. Telefonisch lief unter der angegbenen Seite ein Band mit Werbung. Ich habe sofort aufgelegt, um nicht wieder in eine Abzockerfalle zu geraten. Auf ein ausführliches Fax erhielt ich niemals eine Antwort. Dann war Stille im Wald. Bis vergangenen Samstag.

Selbstverständlich niemals zahlen. Nebenbei: Die Forderung ist verjährt. Es ist damit zu rechnen, dass eine "letzte außergerichtliche" Drohung folgen wird, um den letzten Willen doch noch zu brechen. Ein Verfahren wird Acoreus wohl kaum einleiten, da die Forderung wegen der Verjährung uneinbringbar ist.  

MARTIN K


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Dezember 2008)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

Interessieren würde es mich aber schon, für welche Altlasten da Rechnungen kommen... Immerhin brachte mich eine Rechnung von in-telegence/acoreus aus 2003 hier in dieses Forum. Frau S*K* von in-telegence wird sich mit Grausen an unsere Kommunikation erinnern


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Dezember 2008)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

Meines Wissens ist eine Forderung die nicht tituliert ist bzw. das gerichtliche Mahnverfahren noch nicht eingeleitet wurde, nach 2 vollen Jahren ( das 1. Jahr in dem eine Forderung entstanden ist, zählt dabei nicht mit) verjährt und somit nicht mehr einklagbar.

Vielleich kann "Der Jurist" sich dazu einmal äußern ?

Ansonsten gilt: alea iacta est !  Für die Nichtlateiner : Die Würfel sind gefallen !

Auch ich muss anscheinend gerade Erfahrungen mit diesem Unternehmen machen.

Bis Mitte 2003 hatte ich eine kleine Firma (Akustik- und Trockenbau) und von dieser fordert nun das besagte Inkassounternehmen, mit Schreiben von 02.12.2008, einen Betrag in Höhe von Euro 49,50 bei dem es sich um einen offenen Restbetrag handeln soll. Angeblich hätte ich in der Vergangenheit mehrere Mahnungen erhalten. Hm, die habe ich dann wohl ungelesen in die Papiertonne geworfen.

Die sehr nette Anrede in diesem Brief lautet: 
"Sehr geehrter Herr Akustik und Trockenbau" ( Nett, nun muss ich schnellsten ins Rathaus und meinen Ausweis korrigieren lassen)
nach Durchsicht unser Unterlagen mussten wir feststellen, dass Ihr Schuldnerkonto zu nebenstehender Aktennummer nach wie vor nicht ausgeglichen ist.

Schuldnerkonto ? 
Mir ist nicht bekannt bei denen ein Konto zu haben, geschweige denn ein Schuldnerkonto !

Und woher stammt diese Forderung ?
Achja, da ist ja eine Aktennummer erwähnt. Nun weiss ich aber bescheid !

Äh, wo ist aber der Hinweis von wem denn diese Forderung ist und worauf sie beruht?

Im Brief ? Nichts zu finden.

Naja, nun habe ich diesem Unternehmen selbst einen Brief geschickt und meine Kostenrechnung für den Zeitaufwand den ich betreiben musste um auf diesen Unsinn auch noch zu antworten.

Schaun wir mal was passiert !

Ich fühle mit Euch !    Viele Grüße     Frank D.


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Dezember 2008)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

[noparse]http://www.acs-inkasso.de/content_sp/3_0_fragen.html[/noparse]


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Januar 2009)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

Hallo,

bin mittlerweile auch soweit, dass Acoreus mir mit einem schriftlichen Mahnverfahren droht. Und was tun...gar nichts! Habe schon unendlich viele Briefe mit Widerruf, Verlangen des technischen Prüfprotokolls und und und geschrieben. Bekommen habe ich von der Ventelo GmbH einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis. Damit gebe ich mich aber leider nicht zufrieden. Wer kann sich denn bitteschön an ein Telefonat erinnern, dass 5 Jahre zurück liegt?!?! Deswegen rate ich allen- just wait and see. Ich bin jetzt auch mal gespannt, was sich Acoreus nun einfallen lässt. Wenn ich was neues weiß, werde ich es sofort posten

MfG


----------



## Unregistriert (10 März 2009)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

Hallo,

also ich lese hier, ich bin nicht die einzige, der sowas passiert ist. 
Meine Rechnung von der Fa. Ventelo GmbH war vom 17.03.2004 - der Betrag 1,29 + 19% MwSt. Die Rechnung habe ich damals auch mit etwas Verspätung bezahlt. Ja, und natürlich das ganze aufs Eis gelegt - war ja für mich erledigt, bezahlt.

Bis 11.12.2008. Da sind mir fast die Augen aus dem Kopf gefallen, als ich eine Mahnung des o. g. Inkassobüros. 4,5 Jahre später??? Abgesehen davon, daß die Rechnung eh verjährt wäre habe ich doch bezahlt. Also was soll das??? Die zu zahlende Forderung von Acoreus war 25,83 €. Da ich wirklich ein ehrlicher Bürger bin habe ich erstmal dort angerufen und gefragt was das soll, ich hatte ja schließlich im April 2004 die Rechnung beglichen. Die Standartantwort lautete - sie arbeiten im Auftrag von Fa. XYZ, ich solle bitte die Rechnungskopie und den Kontoauszug dazu an Acoreus schicken. Dies habe ich auch getan und nichts mehr gehört. 
Aber!!! Wie kann es sein, daß nach 4,5 Jahren überhaupt eine Mahnung ins Haus flattert??? 4,5 Jahren wurde auch nicht gemahnt - abgesehen davon, daß ich ja bezahlt habe...
Wie kann ich prüfen, ob ein Inkassobüro berechtigt ist Geld einzutreiben??? Wo kann ich überprüfen, ob sie registriert sind??? Denn Unternehmen, die ohne die erforderliche Registrierung Inkasso betreiben, handeln ordnungswidrig und können mit einer Geldbuße belegt werden.
Susi


----------



## KatzenHai (10 März 2009)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

Verjährung ist eine Einrede, also ein Verteidigungsmittel, das "erhoben" (ausgesprochen, geschrieben) werden muss. Von selbst ist da nichts.

Ich gehe aber davon aus, dasss Acoreus verjährte Forderungen nicht eintreibt - also Einrede erheben, gut ist. Wer ganz bequem ist, kann warten, bis ein Gerichtsverfahren ansteht, und dort die Einrede erheben - das ist nie verspätet oder treuwidrig (so der BGH).


----------



## Unregistriert (16 März 2009)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

Hallo an alle,

heute (16.03.2009) erhielt ich eine Mahnung von acoreus über insgesamt 25,62 EUR. Sie berufen sich auf eine Dt. Telekom-Rechnung mit einer bereits fälligen Forderung vom 06.07.2005 (!!!). Ich dachte gleich: das ist Betrug und Abzocke und bin so auf diese Internetseite gestoßen. Ich habe all Eure Antworten gelesen und frage Euch, wie ich nun genau vorgehen soll?

1. Ignorieren und nicht zahlen
2. Bei Mahnung vom Gericht Einrede erheben (wegen Verjährung) ?
3. Bei Mahnung vom Gericht Widerspruch einlegen ?

Ich mache auf jeden Fall 1. - wie geht es dann aber weiter? Bitte helft mir.
Ich danke Euch!


----------



## webwatcher (16 März 2009)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> 2. Bei Mahnung vom Gericht Einrede erheben (wegen Verjährung) ?
> 3. Bei Mahnung vom Gericht Widerspruch einlegen ?



Falls du einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid meinst, der Widerspruch dazu braucht überhaupt  nicht begründet zu werden:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html

Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## D.Mabuse (16 März 2009)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

Hallo, heute habe ich auch Post von besagtem Inkasso-Unternehmen erhalten.
Für eine Forderung von einem Call-by-Call Anbieter vom 24.7.2006 über sagenhafte 2,37 Euro (zzgl. 31,77 Euro Gebühren, Zinsen & Auslagen).
Da ich zu dieser Zeit zu 100% über DSL telefoniert habe (nachweisbar !!), wo überhaupt kein Call-by-Call zugelassen ist, werde ich es auch einfach mal auf mich zu kommen lassen und schauen, was da noch so kommt !! 

Viele Grüße
Mabuse


----------



## Unregistriert (17 März 2009)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

Solche tollen Briefe werden immer wieder kommen. Bei den Halbstasiisten wie Bahn und Telekom wundere ich mich über garnichts mehr. Die Inkassounternehmen verdienen eben das Geld mit Angst. Einige werden zahlen und die anderen wie ich auch, eben nicht. Bis jetzt habe ich keine Forderung mehr von acoreus bekommen. Aber das neue Jahr ist noch jung und das Papier gibt es in Hülle und Fülle. Irgendetwas muss rauf gedruckt werden. Jeder kleine Ladendieb wird mehr oder weniger bestraft. Aber diese Art Abzocke gehört heute zum guten Ton. Sehe ich mir Internetseiten an auf den kostenfreie Software angeboten wird und man genötigt wird um sie zu bekommen, alle Daten einzugeben, bekommt derjenige ein paar Tage später die tolle Post und eine Forderung von 96 Euro. Die Masche ist immer die Gleiche. Fordern, Angst einjagen, Einschüchtern und auf gutes Geld warten. Bei mir wandern solche Verse in den Müll. Ich rufe nicht an und mach mich auch sonst nicht bei denen bemerkbar. Mein Telefon ruft Kuckuck wenn ein Stadttrottel anruft, und das ist auch gut so. Oder ich nehme mal ab und sage, dass der Betreffende erst geholt werden muss und lege den Hörer ins Bad und schau erst eine halbe Stunde später mal nach, nur leider hat er wieder aufgelegt. War also nicht so wichtig, Tschade. Ich sehe es eben mit Humor.


----------



## Unregistriert (8 April 2009)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

hallo.
ich habe das selbe problem mit acoreus collection services. von mir wolle sie eine gesamtrechnung von 188,87€ wo ich mich frage von wem.
es steht nur da Telefonica Deutschland GmbH und mit derfirma kann ich nicht anfangen, ich habe die ganze zeit nichts abgeschlossen und hatte schon mal so einen ählichen brief bekommen von einer [......] die meine handynr haben die erst seit einen monat freigeschalten ist und nicht seit 2004.

bitte helft mir. ich weiß nicht was ich machen soll.

lg


----------



## KatzenHai (8 April 2009)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

Keine konkrete Rechtsberatung.


----------



## Kitiara (9 April 2009)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

mal so nebenbei gefragt: Ist das richtig, dass die erst über ein Jahr später ein geführtes Gespräch in Rechnung stellen. Ich bin bei der Netcologne und da stand heute 09.04.2009 eine Rechnung von dem Reiseservice der Deutschen Bahn vom 09.01.2008 mit drauf. Ich brauchte ne Weile, bis mir die 2008 auffiel. Klar, ich hab im Januar die DB angerufen und mein Ticket nach Frankfurt bestellt. Das passt auch auf dieses Datum.
Aber welcher normale Mensch kann sich nach einem Jahr, wenn nicht durch Zufall, noch daran erinnern? 
Ich habe grad auch mal geschaut, ob die schon mal den Betrag vom letzten Jahr eingezogen haben. Ich kann da nichts feststellen.

Ich finds halt nur bekloptt, damit mehr als ein Jahr zu warten. ham die gedacht, ich ruf die DB noch mal öfters an? und wollten sammeln?


----------



## Unregistriert (28 April 2009)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

Hallo,

ich habe am gestrigen Tag einen Brief von besagtem Inkassobüro erhalten. 
Als ich mir diesen genauer angeschaut habe, habe ich entdeckt dass es sich hierbei um einen Call-by-Call Anbieter (Tele2) handelt. Die Forderung über 1,74 EUR () ist vom 09.12.2005. Laut acoreus wurde ich am 23.03.2008 angemahnt. Diese Mahnung habe ich nie erhalten. Die Frage die sich mir nun stellt ist, ob die Forderung schon längst verjährt ist (Verjährungsfrist von 3 Jahren)

Ich habe natürlich sofort die Telekom Rechnung vom 09.12.2005 angeschaut und entdeckt dass auf der damaligen Rechnung ein Betrag von 1,50 EUR und nicht 1,74 EUR stand. Die Telekom Rechnung habe ich natürlich Ende Dezember 2005 bezahlt gehabt. Ich verstehe deswegen auch nicht wie plötzlich eine Forderung von Tele2 bestehen soll.

Des Weiteren ist der genaue Wortlaut auf dem Schreiben von acoreus: "leider konnte Ihnen unser letztes Schreiben nicht zugestellt werden, da uns Ihre aktuelle Anschrift nicht vorlag". Ich wohne bereits seit 3 Jahren in derselben Adresse. Wie kann es dann sein das ich die Mahnung erhalten haben soll aber acoreus mir Ihr schreiben nicht zustellen konnte? Irgendwie wiederspricht sich das alles.

Ab wann kann ein Inkassobüro einen Schufa Eintrag machen?

Ich wäre euch sehr dankbar wenn Ihr mir sagen könntet wie ich mich jetzt am besten verhalten soll. Am besten darauf Antworten und sich auf die Verjährungsfrist von 3 Jahren beziehen oder wie es einige hier bereits geschrieben hatten einfach aussitzen? 

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!

PS: ich hatte ganz vergessen das acoreus bei einer Forderung von 1,74 EUR nun 43,24 EUR überwiesen haben möchte Frechheit!


----------



## Antiscammer (29 April 2009)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ab wann kann ein Inkassobüro einen Schufa Eintrag machen?



Das geht nur, wenn es einen gerichtlichen Titel gibt.
Und so was gibt es erst nach Mahnbescheid+anschließendem Vollstreckungsbescheid, beide unwidersprochen, oder nach verlorenem Gerichtsprozess mit Titel.

Forderungen, die im Jahre 2005 entstanden sind, sind zum 31.12.08 24:00:00 verjährt.


----------



## Unregistriert (11 September 2009)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

ReclaBox-Beschwerde: Mahnung mit Inkassovergütungsaufschlag

Bezüglich der Geschäftsgebahren dieses "Unternehmens" am Besten eine Beschwerde bei der Bafin (BaFin - Startseite) einreichen, ist die Aufsichtsbehörde für Inkassofirmen. 

Ich für meinen Teil habe das sofort zur Anzeige begracht. 

Cheers

Eddie


----------



## Unregistriert (20 September 2009)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

Ich habe heute eine Mahnung von acoreus erhalten in der
ich 42,55euro bezahlen soll, sie drohen mir mit einem schon mit einem Inkassounternehmen wenn ich nicht zahle, ich habe mich dafür entschieden nicht zu zahlen da ich mit dieser Firma in meinem ganzen Leben  noch nichts zu tun hatte und mir unbekannt ist. Es ist eine bodenlose Frechheit von _xxx_
Eine hoch auf alle die sich dieser _xxx_ Firma zu wehr setzen!!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (28 September 2009)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

Hallo an alle,

wie auch Ihr habe ich heute so einen Brief bekommen die wollen von mir 64,49 angeblich hätte ich am 27.8.2008, am 16.9.2008, 24.10.2008 und am 16.12.2008 R call benutzt (yoocall.de) hab ich mein lebtag noch nie gehört irgendeine Hotline 0800 16 56 640
ich brauch kein R call da ich Handy flat und festnetz flat habe dann behaupten sie ich hätte eine zahlungsaufforderung am 26.7.2009 bekommen das schreiben von ACOREUS ist das erste was ich überhaupt habe und das kam heute am 28.9.2009 an. Kein Plan kann mir bitte einer sagen was ich tun soll ??


----------



## Reducal (28 September 2009)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

War das damals bereits dein Telefonanschluss?


----------



## Widerstaendler (29 September 2009)

*AW: was lange dauert wird endlich gut*

September 2009 und acoreus scheint mich vergessen zu haben. Anfangs hatte ich noch geantwortet aber danach nicht mehr. Die Bestimmtheit, die ich zum Ausdruck gebracht habe, dass ich auf keinen Fall zahlen werde, scheint der Erfolg zu sein. Klar kamen immer noch vor ein paar Jahren diese Briefe, die unbedingt von meiner Naivität ausgehen würden, nur das Antworten unterließ ich.
Übrigens war das mit Opendownload genauso. Keine Antwort und gut ist. Naja, ich hatte mich auch mit anderen Namen usw eingetragen, da hatten diese Geldscheffler keinerlei Chance. Sie lassen auch keine richtige Kommunikation über das Internet zu. Zudem sind die Seiten irgendwie nicht vorhanden, wenn es nach Werktag riecht.
Und meine Hartnäckigkeit ist auch immer wieder gegen den Telekomriesen erfolgreich. Keine Leistung - Kein Geld.
Vor vielen Jahren war die Zeit noch anders. Da vertraute ich auf Unternehmen. Heute eben nicht mehr. Den Beweis ihrer Zuverlässigkeit müssen sie erst unter Beweis stellen.
Eine sehr bekannte Versicherung hatte es bis zum Mahnverfahren vor Gericht gewagt und letztendlich nach meinem Einspruchsschreiben es zurück gezogen.
Also traut euch einfach.
Anders ist es mit dem Thema GEZ. Denen kann man nur mit der Löschung des Kontos begegnen. Leider eine sehr aufwendige Lösung. Aber die GEZ ist die ARD und die ARD verzichtet eben nie. Einer selbst erzeugten Behauptung hächelt die ARD eben so drastisch hinterher, bis sie sich in eine Lächerlichkeit oder eines Nichtvorhandenseins auflöst. Es kann auch helfen, die Gerichtvollzieherin über eine Anzeige wegen versuchten Diebstahls zu überzeugen. Denn die GEZ muss es vorher nirgens beweisen, dass sie etwas zu bekommen hat. Eine Forderung ausdenken und dann Stadt und Land um Amtshilfe bitten. Der Gerichtsvollzieher setzt so den unerlaubten Anspruch in eine Rechtsform, die Diebstahl auf diesem Weg legalisiert. Ist das Konto weg und kein Vermögen vorhanden, so sieht die GEZ, also die ARD ins Leere.
Übrigens ist die ARD der rechtliche Ansprechpartner wenn es um die Belange der GEZ gehen. Schon merkwürdig, dass es so ist. Also nicht wundern wenn GEZ auf den Gebieten der ARD verstreut zu Hause sind.
Und öffentlich-rechtlich ist auch nicht gleich öffentlich-rechtlich wenn der MDR, eine ARD-Anstalt einer Universität, die übrigens auch öffentlich-rechtlich ist, eine sehr hohe Geldforderung ins Haus schickte. Flachbildschirme, von eingen Metern Höhe kosten.
Ein Computer, der Internetfähig ist, soll Gebührenpflichtig sein? Kein Verfahren wurde bisher so weit getrieben, dass es unabhängig entschieden werden konnte. Dabei ist ein internetfähiger PC, wenn ich nur von den Mindestanforderungen ausgehe, überhaupt nicht fähig, Musik abzuspielen. Und geht man von der Transportgeschwindigkeiten aus, so haben sehr viele Nutzer auf dem Land keinerlei Möglichkeiten, Musik oder Filme zu sehen, die über das Internet angeboten werden. Dort gilt immer noch 56k oder etwas mehr.
Hier gehen Ministerpräsidenten und der Rundfunkrat vom Maximalem aus. Dabei war früher mal die Empfangbarkeit maßgebend gewesen. Ohne Empfänger - keine Gebühren. Heute ist bereits die annehmbare Möglichkeit Gebührenpflichtig. Eigentlich verfassungswidirg. Stellen sie sich mal die Vorgänge der Polizei vor, wenn es nur um die angenommene Möglichkeit gehen würde, wie viele Menschen in den Gefängnissen zubringen würden? Der Rundfunkgebührenstaatsvertrag ermöglicht genau diese Daten der GEZ. Wir, die GEZ nehmen an, und schon erfolgt daraus ein Rechtsanspruch. Sehr seltsame Rechtsauffassung. Und deshalb bin ich gegen die GEZ. In der heutigen Zeit sollten wirkliche und verfassungskonforme Finanzierungen eingeleitet werden.


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Oktober 2009)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

Lustig!
Ich habe kürzlich von besagter #firma# ein schreiben erhalten- ein paar euro aus call-by-call zzgl. mahnspesen.
liegt nur 6 jahre zurück!
was mich stutzig macht:
wie lange dürfen eigentlich kommunikationsdaten gespeichert werden?
und WER ist der auftraggeber?
ansonsten: abwarten, ablage, keine antwort, kein anruf, nichts, was ich tun werde.
sollte WIDER erwarten vom amtsgericht was kommen- werde ich einspruch einlegen.
aber das halte ich für höchst unwahrscheinlich!!


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Oktober 2009)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

LOL, auch bei mir haben die sich gemeldet. Tja nun warte ich bis der Mahnbescheid da ist, lege Widerspruch ein und hoffe sowie bete dass acoreus so dumm ist vor Gericht zu klagen.
Dann geht es wieder mal zum Amtsgericht Wedding und natürlich in erster Instanz ohne Anwalt. Es ist ein Irrglaube dass mann/frau immer einen Anwalt braucht, im Jahr 2000 hab ich einer Versicherungsgesellschaft aus Luxemburg und derem dreckigen Anwalt das Fell über die Ohren gezogen), und das wie gesagt ohne Anwalt. Ich freu mich jetzt schon tierisch auf den Prozess den ich natürlich gewinnen werde. Danach werde ich sämtliche Unterlagen im Internet den Usern zur Verfügung stellen damit diese auch in den Genuss einer scharfen Klinge gegen acoreus kommen. Desweiteren werde ich danach eine Musterklage gegen acoreus anstreben, sowie Strafanzeige wegen Betrug stellen. Ferner lege ich dann noch eine Schadenersatzklage in Höhe von 10.000€ sowie eine Unterlassungsklage als Benefit obendrauf))))))).
HiHi ich freu mich wie gesagt schon tierisch drauf denen einzuheizen. Eigentlich will ich nur meine Ruhe haben aber die acoreus stört diese in penetranter Weise, nun hole ich dann halt zum hoffentlich vernichtenden Gegenschlag aus.


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Oktober 2009)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

Hallo auch!

Schön dass ich hier was gefunden habe! Auch ich habe heute (10.10.09) ein Schreiben von Acoreus bekommen. Hauptforderung 4,61 EUR,  Gesamtforderung nunmehr: EUR 60,61 !!! 
Auch ich habe angeblich am 21.08.09 ein Mahnung von denen bekommen. Es geht hierbei um eine Forderung der Telekom, über Comundo. Da bin ich aber schon seit JAHREN nicht mehr. Soll eine Rechnung aus dem jahr 2002 !!! sein. Sowas ist doch schon längst verjährt, oder?
ICH reagiere gar nicht, wie bei allen Inkasso-Schreiben. Leider steht zu dieser Firma nichts bei der Verbraucherzentrale. Naja, abwarten und Tee trinken. Ist ja nicht die erste Firma, von der ich angerieben werde...


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Oktober 2009)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

Hallo,

auch ich reihe mich mal hier ein.Habe heute (10.10.09) auch einen Brief von dieser Firma erhalten.Bei mir handelt es sich um eine Rechnung von März 2004 in Höhe von 4,09 € und angeblich sollte ich auch eine Mahnung am 11.09.2009 erhalten haben.Nun fordert die besagte Firma 55,09 €. 
Zuerst war ich verunsichert,was ich tun soll.Aber zum Glück habe ich hier die Beiträge gefunden....


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Oktober 2009)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

Hallo,

auch ich habe gestern (10.10.09) einen Brief dieser Firma erhalten. Die Hauptforderung beläuft sich auf 4,08 €. Dabei handelt es sich (angeblich) um eine Rechnung vom 14.02.2007 der Telekom (irgendeine Interneteinwahl). Auch ich soll angeblich eine Mahnung am 11.09.09 erhalten haben (komisch, kam hier nie an). Bei mir beläuft sich die Gesamtforderung auf 52,08 Euro.

Ich glaube (bin mir gar nicht so sicher), dass ich 2007 gar keine Telekomanschluss mehr hatte. Da muss ich nochmal in meinen Unterlagen nachsehen...

Wie soll man reagieren???


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Oktober 2009)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

huch!
scheint, als würden die momentan wild durch die gegend schreiben. habe auch ein schreiben von acoreus erhalten.

fragen:

würde ein seriöses unternehmen als betreff "raus aus den schulden!" angeben? wohl kaum
würde es weiterhin mit textbausteinen wie "glauben sie tatsächlich, dass unser auftraggeber bereit ist, auf die begleichung seiner forderung zu verzichten?" arbeiten? mit sicherheit nicht.

was mich ein wenig stutzig macht ist, dass auf der rückseite ein genaues datum (welches jedoch 2 jahre zurückliegt), angegeben ist. weiterhin steht dort, dass der auftraggeber die telekom gewesen sein soll (zu diesem zeitpunkt war ich telekomkunde). offen seien 3 posten, die tele 2 für diverse anrufe berechnet habe. die summe dieser posten beläuft sich auf knapp 4€.

hmm... normalerweise würde ich darauf nicht reagieren, aber da die telekomsache aufgeführt wurde... vllt einmal selbst bei der telekom anrufen. die müssten das ja wissen.

hat sich bei euch schon was ergeben?


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Oktober 2009)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

Hallo Leute auch ich habe so ein nettes Schreiben von acoreus bekommen nun stelle ich mir die Frage ob es sich nicht einfach mal lohnen würde diese[.........] in den Medien zu bringen....es gibt ja genug die so Dingen nachgehen....sowie die Verarschungen bei Kaffefahrten usw.Vllt sollte man sich das ganze mal überlegen!

Auch ich werde nichts zahlen!Habe schonmal von einer diversen Internetfirma eine Mahnung bekommen von einem Rechtsanwalt den es gar nicht gibt....also bleibt alle schön hartnäckig und bezahlt den *****bloß nichts die werden durch den [.......] reich!!und da gebe ich mein Geld doch lieber anders aus

liebe Grüße


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Oktober 2009)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

Hallo,
Ich habe am 17.10.2009 einen Brief von acoreus bekommen mit der Forderung von 62.01€,angeblich von einer Rechnung vom 24.11 2004.
Da ich schon mal einen ähnlichen brief bekommen habe dachte ich mir schon das das nciht ganz legal abläuft nun abe rmeine frage was soll ich tun???
Soll ich es einfach ignorieren???
LG Diana


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Oktober 2009)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

Ich habe schon den 2. Brief bekommen. Steht jetzt "letzte aussergerichtliche Mahnung"....
da die Rechnungen angeblich von 2004 stammen sollen, sage und schreibe 5 Jahre her, mache ich mir keine Sorgen. Ich habe auch nie irgendwelche Mahnungen von diversen Call-by-Call Anbietern bekommen und Telekom hatte Bankeinzug bei mir. Kann also gar nicht sein das jemand Geld bekommt.

Also abwarten und Tee trinken, mal sehen was weiter passiert.


----------



## webwatcher (22 Oktober 2009)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-rlp.de/UNIQ125621922623840/link624131A.html


> Pressemitteilung der Verbraucherzentrale Rheinland-Pfalz
> 16.10.2009
> Mahnungen von Acoreus
> Forderungen für Telefonkosten oft nicht nachvollziehbar
> Etliche Haushalte erhalten derzeit Mahnungen der Firma Acoreus aus Düsseldorf über nicht bezahlte Telefonkosten für Call-by-Call-Gespräche. Die Forderungen liegen teilweise mehrere Jahre zurück und sind für die Betroffenen oft nicht nachvollziehbar. Während die angemahnten Telefonkosten bis zu 5 Euro betragen, liegen die Inkassokosten zwischen 30 und 40 Euro. Die Verbraucherzentrale Rheinland-Pfalz e.V. empfiehlt den Betroffenen zu prüfen, ob die Forderung überhaupt besteht und ob sie eventuell bereits verjährt ist.


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Oktober 2009)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

Hi zusammen,

ich hatte heute auch einen Brief der besagten Firma im Briefkasten, und mich gleich Dank dieser Seite und Eurer Beiträge schlauer gemacht. Danke an alle  

Der Inhalt des Briefes lautet folgendermaßen:


> #################
> Betreff: Eilt
> 
> bitte rufen Sie uns in einer dringlichen Angelegenheit zurück.
> ...



Welches seriöse Unternehmen verfasst solch einen Brief? Keine Beschreibung, kein aussagekräftiger Betreff. Lediglich eine Aktennummer und ein Passwort wurden angegeben,

Was soll ich tun? Abwarten oder meinen Anwalt einschalten?

Dank und Gruß
Ein Mitstreiter


----------



## sophia13 (26 Oktober 2009)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo Leute auch ich habe so ein nettes Schreiben von acoreus bekommen nun stelle ich mir die Frage ob es sich nicht einfach mal lohnen würde diese[.........] in den Medien zu bringen....es gibt ja genug die so Dingen nachgehen....sowie die Verarschungen bei Kaffefahrten usw.Vllt sollte man sich das ganze mal überlegen!
> 
> Auch ich werde nichts zahlen!Habe schonmal von einer diversen Internetfirma eine Mahnung bekommen von einem Rechtsanwalt den es gar nicht gibt....also bleibt alle schön hartnäckig und bezahlt den *****bloß nichts die werden durch den [.......] reich!!und da gebe ich mein Geld doch lieber anders aus
> 
> liebe Grüße



die Sache mit den Medien gefällt mir richtig gut. Ich kann mich in die "Empfänger" einreihen. Hatte heute einen solchen Brief in der Post. Ich hab schon gelächelt, als ich die ersten Zeilen gelesen hab. Nix da! Die kriegen keinen Cent von mir. Ich mach mir noch nicht mal die Mühe, mit denen in Verbindung zu treten. Wenn die von mir eine Reaktion bekommen, dann sind die doch erst recht wie die Geier. Dann krieg ich erst recht wieder Post.
Die haben doch genug mit denen zu tun, die sich dort melden, und denen natürlich berechtigt, Dampf machen.
Da halt ich mich schön im Hintergrund, und sitze die Sache aus.

Was mich aber ganz massiv ärgert, daher gefällt mir die Idee mit der Presse ungemein, ist die Tatsache, das machne Leute so verschissen und kackendreist sind, und alle Freiheiten der Welt haben, den Leuten zu drohen, und mit Mahnbriefen und Angstmacherei, versuchen den Leuten das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen. Und keiner tut was dagegen!!!
Im Mittelalter hat man solche Leute in den Turm gesperrt und vergessen, oder direkt den Krokodilen zum Frass vorgeworfen. Und heute laufen die frech grinsend unter uns, fahren nen fetten BMW (oder ählich protzig) und lachen uns alle aus. Da krieg ich das große Würgen. Womöglich hab ich nen Nachbarn, der auch dazugehört.

Entschuldigt bitte meine Ausdrucksweise, aber ich hab jetzt ne Weile recherchiert, und habe weltweit keinen Betroffenen gefunden, der auch nur ansatzweise die Vorgehensweise dieser Firma gerechtfertigt und erklärt hat. 

Wenn´s nach mir ginge, müßten die Verantwortlichen direkt mit nem SEK abgeholt und weggesperrt werden. Obwohl... wenn die weggesperrt werden, dann leben die ja wieder von meinem Geld. Auch der Aufenthalt im Knast will finanziert werden. ts ts *kopfschüttel*

Ich muss jetzt aufhören, sonst krieg ich nen Herzinfarkt weil ich mich so maßlos aufrege grad. 

Mich wieder beruhigende Grüße
Sophie


----------



## Sophia13 (27 Oktober 2009)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

Zusatz zu meiner vorhergehenden Mail:

Also ich hab es gewagt:
Ich hab ne Mail an Pro7 geschrieben.
Keine Ahnung, ob das die richtige Senderauswahl war, aber vielleicht gibt es ja auch den ein oder anderen Reporter, der auch schon mal solche Post bekommen hat, und die Idee, daraus was zu machen, gar nicht so schlecht findet.

Sophie


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Oktober 2009)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

Hallo zusammen,
habe auch bereits den 2.Brief dieser Firma erhalten und werde auch nicht zahlen. Der genannte Betrag fällt bei denen immer unter 10.-€ aus und merkwürdig ist auch, dass in der ganzen Zeit keine Zinsen anfallen. 
Außerdem wartet die Telekom nicht so lange auf ihr Geld, sondert sperrt die Leitung.

Ichhabe mich bereits an Akte 09 gewandt, leider ohne Erfolg. Werde jetzt aber Strafanzeige nach § 186 StGB gestellen, vielleicht habe ich ja dann Ruhe.


----------



## Reducal (27 Oktober 2009)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ....vielleicht habe ich ja dann Ruhe.


Das hier ist eine zivile Forderungssache. Die Strafverfolger werden sich nicht in solche zivilen Belange einmischen, da die Klärung des Sachverhalts nicht deren Aufgabe ist.


----------



## webwatcher (27 Oktober 2009)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Werde jetzt aber Strafanzeige nach § 186 StGB gestellen,


Und was soll das geben?  StGB - Einzelnorm


> § 186 Üble Nachrede


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Oktober 2009)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

Habe  heute  ein  Schreiben  von  acoreus  bekommen,  bin  jetzt  nicht  sicher  was  ich  tun  soll.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Oktober 2009)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

So, ich habe mal die Verbraucherzentrale angemorst. Folgendes schreiben die:

"Forderungen aus dem Jahre 2002 sind längst verjährt.
Eine Einrede der Verjährung muss man geltend machen, d.h., dass Sie gegen die Forderung schriftlich Einspruch erheben, und die Zahlung unter Hinweis auf die Verjährung verweigern müssen.
Acoreus ist bei uns bereits bekannt dafür, dass sie sehr alte und zum großen Teil bereits verjährte Forderungen eintreiben. Wenn gezahlt wurde, kann man das Geld leider nicht zurückbekommen."

Auf die Nachfrage, ob ich was machen muss:
"Sie müssen es letztlich. Wenn Sie es also einmal beweisbar, d.h. mit Einschreiben/Rückschein tun, dann sind Sie die Sache los"

Ich erhebe jetzt offiziell Einspruch und hoffe, dass sich das damit erledigt hat. Die letzte außergerichtliche Mahnung habe ich am 22.10.09 bekommen...

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 17:24:43 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 17:21:45 ----------




Sophia13 schrieb:


> Zusatz zu meiner vorhergehenden Mail:
> 
> Also ich hab es gewagt:
> Ich hab ne Mail an Pro7 geschrieben.
> ...



Wenn Du noch mehr Leute brauchst... ich schreibe dann da auch in...


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Oktober 2009)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

Hallo Freunde der acoreus services.
Auch wir bekommen seid Anfang Oktober Post von diesen Herschaften. Alte call by call- Forderungen aus 2003. Die Anzahl aktueller Beschwerden über dieses Unternehmen auf Eurem Portal läßt für mich nur einen Schluß zu, dass hier Datenträger mit sensibelen "Alt-Daten" mal wieder für viel Geld den Besitzer gewechselt haben.
Traurige Zeiten, aber gut das es Euch gibt.
Gruß Marcus


----------



## Unregistriert (4 November 2009)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

Hallo mal,ja auch Ich bekomme post von dennen und zwar der erste Brief am 14.10,09 mit dem lustigen Begrüßungstext ,,Raus aus den Schulden,, Sehr geehrter Herr usw.
Mit call-by-call/freenet phone Forderungen von 2.3.07 und 2.5.07 über 3 Beträge 17,02€, 10,90€ und 97,06€ und das komische bei der Sache die Fordern 52,50€ sofort innerhalb 5 Tagen. Also die Summe passt überhaupt nicht zu den offenen Beträgen und kann damit auch nichts anfangen, also Ignoriern das ganze.
Bekomme nun ein Schreiben vom 29.10.09 mit einem Vergleichsangebot und zwar erläßt man mir jetzt sogar 25% Nachlass also soll jetzt nur noch 39,38€ zahlen bis zum 12.11.09 naja aber Ich werde auch hir nix unternehmen, vielleicht gibts ja nochmal ein Nachlass.
Will hier einfach nur mal sagen das ganze Stinkt! Denn wenn Forderungen bestehen werden diese auch jedesmal mehr und nicht wie hier weniger, also sollte man doch sehen das das Hier nicht mit rechten dingen zugeht.


----------



## Unregistriert (4 November 2009)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

Bei mir wird es noch besser:

Bekam Mitte Oktober eine Mahnung über eine Teil einer Rechnung der Telekom für Dezember 2004, es ging um 2.57 €. In der Mahnung wurden dann gleich 5 € Mahngebühr draufgeschlagen.
Hab nicht reagiert, vor 2 Tagen kam dann ein Schreiben eines Inkasso-Büros (auch Acoreus, wohl eine Subfirma im Geflecht) und die wollten nochmal 25 € mehr haben.


----------



## Unregistriert (11 November 2009)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

Hallo, kann mir jemand bitte kurz erklären, wie ich mich zu verhalten habe, wenn ich einen Rechnungsbetrag von 5 Euro begleichen soll, der schon über 3 Jahre her ist. Des weiteren ist anzumerken, dass es die Forderung überhaupt nicht gibt (alte Rechnungen existieren noch und wurden geprüft.)

vielen Dank im voraus.

mfg


----------



## Unregistriert (11 November 2009)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

Hallo Leute, also ich reihe mich hier sofort ein. Werde glaube ich schon seit fast 2 Jahren belästigt und ignoriere die Briefe immer schön brav. Heute, am 11.11., bekam ich jedoch mal etwas Abwechslung ins Spiel mit dieser "Eilt"-Nummer. Ich würde ja nicht nur gerne diese Firma bloß stellen, sondern am Liebsten die Namen derer nennen, die sich mit sowas das Geld verdienen. Wahrscheinlich würde der Postfluss dann mit Drohungen in eine andere Richtung fließen. Schlechtes Gewissen hab ich auf keinen Fall, eher schon unbändige Wut


----------



## Unregistriert (12 November 2009)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

Hallo zusammen
Auch ich habe Post von acoreus bekommen.Laut des Schreibens soll ich am 15.09.2003 über freenet.de irgendeine Online Verbindung gehabt haben.Und dieser Betrag beläuft sich auf 4,28 +5,00 Mahnspesen.Da ich null Ahnung hatte,wofür ich bezahlen sollte,habe ich natürlich nicht gezahlt es erst mal zu Seite gelegt.Zwei Wochen später bekamm ich eine erneute Aufforderung von 42,28 Euro(.9,28+25,00Inkasso+8,00Auslagen).Auch dieses mal bezahlte ich nicht.Schliesslich weiss ich ja immer noch nicht für wasDann am 07.10.2009 bekamm ich wieder Post von acoreus mit eine Forderung von 47,28 Euro (9,28+25,00Euro Inkasso+13,00Auslagen und Auskunft).Diesen Betrrag soll ich innerhalb 10 Tagen bezahlen,ansonsten droht mir ein gerichtliches Verfahren.Nun ja,auch ich bin stur und hab mich schliesslich und mittlerweile auch hier bei euch informiert.Aber 1.es nervt.2 fragt man sich "was soll man tun.Jetzt am 05.11.2009 wieder Post.Dieses Mal steht in dem Schreibe"Eilt bitte rufen Sie uns zurück.Was soll ich tun.Anrufen auf meine kosten.Und 2 tens will man ja nicht falsches sagen.Sollte ich mal zur Verbraucherzentrale gehen?


----------



## Unregistriert (15 November 2009)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

Verbraucherzentrale warnt vor Mahnschreiben - WinFuture.de 

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 02:43:01 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 02:40:21 ----------

noch besser 
test warnt - Verjährt - Meldung - Stiftung Warentest - test.de


----------



## Seed2k9 (23 November 2009)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

Hallo, ich reihe mich gleich auch mal bei den Opfern hier ein :unzufrieden:

Habe am 09.09.2009 ein Schreiben von acoreus erhalten wonach die von mir 4.05€ für eine angebliche alte Telefonrechnung sowie diverse Zuschläge die die Gesammtsumme auf 65.70€ getrieben haben. 

Das Ganze bezog sich auf eine angeblich unbeglichene Rechnung des Telefonunternehmens VenTelo GmbH vom 11.07.2007. Daraufhin hab ich Wiederspruch eingelegt (am 16.09.), und per Einschreiben (mit Rückschein) die Kontoauszüge und Rechnungen über den fraglichen Zeitraum übersandt aus denen hervorging das diese Rechnung beglichen wurde. 

Darauf folgte eine Mahnung (um 5€ erhöht) am 24.09. Diese hab ich ignoriert, da ja bereits alles übersandt wurde. Am 22.10 kam dann wieder eine Anforderung weiterer Belege, mit der Forderung auf den Belegen müsse als Verwendungszweck eine bestimmte Rechnungsnummer stehen. So eine Rechnungsnummer existiert bei mir nicht in dem genannten Zeitraum. In den von mir versandten Unterlagen kann man allerdings sehen dass jegliche Rechnungen im verlangten Zeitraum bezahlt wurden. Zudem kam auch nie eine Mahnung des Telefonunternehmens. 

Da ich ja nach wie vor die Kontoauszüge sowie Rechnungen bereits am 16.09. übersandt wurden, habe ich dieses Schreiben ebenfalls ignoriert. Nun habe ich am 17.11 WIEDER ein Schreiben erhalten die Belege zu schicken, mit Frist auf den 19.11. 

Die Briefumschlägen sind ohne Briefmarke oder Poststempel woran man das Datum des Versendens erkennen könnte, soviel zum Thema "Seriösität"...

Ich weiss jetzt nicht genau wie ich reagieren soll. Langsam gehen die mir ganz schön auf die Nerven  Hat jemand vieleicht einen Tip? Nochmal den ganzen Klump schicken? Ignorieren? Ich will auch nicht weiter Unsummen für die Einschreiben ausgeben. 

Ich hab an anderer Stelle einen Beitrag gefunden man solle einen "Prüfbericht" der Telekom anfordern. Macht das Sinn?!?
-> Inkassofirma "acoreus" Dreistigkeit oder Abzockerei? | Verbraucherinformationen

Gruß, Seed


----------



## Antiscammer (23 November 2009)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

Wenn nachweislich alle Rechnungen bezahlt wurden, gibt es keinen Grund, einen Prüfbericht anzufordern. Bis zum Beweis des Gegenteils sind solche Forderungen dann als unbegründet zu betrachten.

Ein sogenanntes "qualifiziertes Prüfprotokoll" gemäß § 45i TKG kann auch in dem sehr unwahrscheinlichen Fall noch angefordert werden, wenn jemals Klage erhoben werden sollte. Auch eine Verjährungseinrede kann dann immer noch erfolgreich eingebracht werden.

Das Theater mit diesem Inkassobüro hat bereits im Jahre 2007 angefangen. Bereits aus dieser Zeit gibt es Hinweise, dass hier offenbar Forderungen auf höchst dubioser Grundlage eingetrieben werden sollen. Von Klagen vor Gericht ist aber m.E. bisher nie etwas bekannt geworden. Das zeigt schon, dass die Bude selbst nicht an die Durchsetzbarkeit der Forderungen glaubt, auf welche Weise diese auch immer zustandegekommen sind.

Wenn man also mit so einer offensichtlichen Phantasieforderung konfrontiert wird hat man zwei Möglichkeiten:

*1) Die Möglichkeit, wenn man damit nichts weiter zu tun und nach ein paar Mahnungen dann seine Ruhe haben möchte*

Bei einer unberechtigten Forderung hat man als angeblicher Schuldner keinerlei Rechtspflichten. Man muss auf so eine Forderung nicht reagieren. Man hat selbst im Fall einer unwahrscheinlichen Klage keine Rechtsnachteile, wenn man bis zum Eingang der Klageschrift nicht reagiert hatte. Im Gegenteil spricht nichts für die Sinnhaftigkeit irgendwelcher Einsprüche gegen diese Forderungen. Es spricht vielmehr alles dafür, dass - völlig egal, was man schreibt - so oder so weitere Mahnungen kommen, dass aber weder der Mahnbescheid vom Gericht kommt, noch geklagt wird. 

Also: Papier ist geduldig und kann später mal zum Grillanzünden o.ä. verwendet werden. Das hat etwa den Stellenwert des Gekläffs eines Köters hinter dem Zaun.

Nach ein paar Droh- und Mahnbriefen wird das Kasperletheater schon von selbst aufhören. Üblich bei solchen "Geschäftsmodellen" sind ca. 4-6 Mahnungen, dass es mehr werden, dürfte schon eher selten sein. Und wenn schon. Das kostet nicht Euer Geld für Papier, Toner, Porto.
Antispam e.V. - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Stories zum Schmunzeln

Was man über Inkassoschergen und ihre Drohungen wissen sollte:
Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Für den unwahrscheinlichen Fall, dass doch ein Mahnbescheid vom Gericht kommt:
Was tun bei einem Mahnbescheid (der aber ziemlich sicher eh nicht kommen wird)?
Mahnbescheid: so sieht er aus
Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

*2.) Möglichkeit für Leute, die standfest und wehrhaft sind, und die solche Mahnungen nicht hinnehmen wollen:*

Man könnte folgendermassen vorgehen:

Ein Schreiben an das Inkassobüro senden (Zustellung per Einschreiben mit Rückschein!), in dem man einfach nur mitteilt, dass man die Forderung vollumfänglich bestreitet. Ist die Forderung verjährt (d.h. aus 2005 und älter), schreibt man auch das kurz dazu, man macht dann die sogenannte "Verjährungseinrede" geltend. Wird eine Forderung für irgendeine Rechnung gestellt, die längst bezahlt ist, schreibt man auch das kurz dazu.

Jetzt hat das Inkassobüro 2 Möglichkeiten: a) sie geben Ruhe, oder b) sie mahnen weiter.

Falls b) eintritt, hat man dann, wenn man wehrhaft ist, folgende Möglichkeit:
Man geht zu einem Anwalt und beauftragt diesen mit einer sogenannten "negativen Feststellungsklage". Mit dieser Klage lässt man gerichtlich feststellen, dass der Anspruch unbegründet ist. In der Folge wird es dem Forderungssteller dann bei fünfstelliger Strafandrohung verboten, weitere Mahnungen in dieser Sache zuzustellen.
In den Fällen, wo man nachweislich die Verjährungseinrede begründet vorgebracht hatte, oder wo man glaubhaft machen kann, dass es keine offene Forderung geben kann, ist diese negative Feststellungsklage eigentlich unverlierbar. Obwohl man fairerweise dazu sagen muss, dass man als klagende Partei erst einmal die Gerichtskosten vorzustrecken hat. Wie hoch die sind, kann hier leicht errechnet werden: 
http://www.kostenrechner.anwaltssuche.de/kostenrechner/gericht/index.html
Man sollte auch wissen, dass die Rechtsschutzversicherungen bei solchen negativen Feststellungsklagen in aller Regel die Deckungszusage verweigern. Trotzdem ist m.A.n. in klaren Fällen das Risiko extrem minimal. Die Gerichtskosten erhält man, wenn man gewinnt, vom Gegner zurückerstattet, auch die eigenen Anwaltskosten.

Falls das Inkassobüro trotz nachweislicher Kenntnis von der Streitigkeit der Forderung unmittelbar (d.h. ohne einschränkende Formulierung: "nach Abwägung aller Interessen und bei unbestrittener Forderung...") mit dem Eintrag in ein Schuldnerverzeichnis droht, kann man sich gegen diese Drohung mit einer einstweiligen Verfügung gerichtlich zur Wehr setzen. Auch hierbei hilft ein guter Anwalt.

Gegen unseriöse Inkassobüros kann man sich mit einer Beschwerde an das aufsichtführende Oberlandesgericht wehren. Welches zuständig ist, erfährt man hier:
Justizportal - Verfahren


----------



## Widerstaendler (24 November 2009)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

Die Anzahl der 56k und ISDN Modem Kunden werden weniger. Seit 2002 wollen Abrechner und Anbieter so viel Geld wie möglich rausziehen. Und da gibt es eben dubiose Abrechner, die auf Einschüchterung inklusive Drohungen setzen. Minibeträge werden so schnell zu enormen Summen anwachsen. Erst 5 dann 50 dann 100 dann 200 Euro usw. Und das bei jeder weiteren Mitteilung.
Je öfter sich das Opfer damit beschäftigt, um so größer wird die Chance, doch noch an die Gelder zu kommen, so deren Hoffnung und glasklare Berechnung. Deshalb nur das Minimale an Unterhaltung zulassen. Ein Brief und vielleicht eine E-Mail und dann ist Schweigen angesagt.
Erst ein vom Gericht kommendes Mahnverfahren muss unbedingt beantwortet werden. Im Vorfeld prüft das Gericht nicht ob überhaupt ein Anspruch besteht. Also ankreuzen und an das Gericht zurückschicken. Ab diesen Zeitpunkt muss der Abrechner beweisen, dass Forderungen bestehen. Genau diesen Schritt gehen die wenigsten Abrechner, da sie genau wissen, dass ihre meistens überzogenen Forderungen haltlos sind.
Veröffentlichen ist besser als viele Schriftstücke zu versenden. Spätestens dann versiegt die Flut von Mahnungen mit Drohanhängsel. Sie gehen den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes wie Einbrecher. Irgendein Opfer wird schon bezahlen und zahlt dementsprechend für die anderen quasi gleich mit.
Also Aussitzen und die Drohbriefe ins Leere laufen lassen. Versetzt Euch in diese Drohbriefschreiber. Sie wollen ein Angstgebilde aufbauen.
Übrigens hat meine Strategie beim größten Versicherer geholfen. Da kam es zum Mahnverfahren. Kreuzchen und zurück geschickt und dann kam wenig später ein Briefchen mit einer zuvor unbekannten Unterwürfigkeit.
Seither ist Ruhe.


----------



## webwatcher (24 November 2009)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*



Widerstaendler schrieb:


> Erst ein vom Gericht kommendes Mahnverfahren muss unbedingt beantwortet werden. Im Vorfeld prüft das Gericht nicht ob überhaupt ein Anspruch besteht. .


So ist es >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html


> Man beachte auch die Belehrung am Ende des Dokuments:
> 
> "*Das Gericht hat nicht geprüft, ob dem Antragsteller der Anspruch zusteht.*"


im Falle des  Falles:
Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Ein Mahnbescheid ist nichts  weiter als ein formaljuristisch aufgeblähter Mahndrohmüll,
der unerfahrenen Verbrauchern Schrecken einjagen soll.


----------



## Seed2k9 (24 November 2009)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

Hallo Antiscammer,
vielen Dank für Deine ausführliche Antwort :smile:
Ich werde auf jeden Fall Beschwerde beim aufsichtführende Oberlandesgericht einreichen, diesen Ausbeuterlarven muss die Erlaubnis entzogen werden und dabei helfe ich sehr gerne mit!!!
Gruß,
Seed


----------



## Unregistriert (26 November 2009)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

Hallo ihr, 

ich hab vor ein paar Tagen auch einen Brief der "Firma" acoreus /in-teligence bekommen. 
Leider hab ich den Brief irgendwie verbaselt..

Die genaue Forderung hab ich nicht im Kopf. Es geht darum, dass ich wohl angeblich irgendwann 2008 auf dubiosen Internetseiten gewesen sein soll- 3 Monate á 2€ + Mahngebühren und Inkassokram. 

Mal ehrlich..wenn ich mich auf solchen Seiten rumtreiben würde, dann wäre die Rechnung wohl 1. bedeutend höher und 2. wäre es bestimmt nicht immer der gleiche Betrag. 

Naja..meine Frage ist nun: Muss ich Widerspruch einlegen (wie gesagt..der blöde Brief ist nicht auffindbar, da mein Herr Freund die Wohnung aufgeräumt hat -.-) oder einfach stumpf ignorieren??
Zahlen werd ich denen keinen Cent! Ganz nebenbei war ich damals "nur" Rechnungsanschrift und nicht Vertragsinhaber unseres Telefon- und Internetbetreibers.


Das Merkwürdige an der ganzen Sache ist für mich, dass ich damals woanders gewohnt hab und die meine neue Adresse haben. 

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen? Das macht mich alles doch ein wenig stutzig.

Lieben Dank im Voraus, Katrin


----------



## Teleton (26 November 2009)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*



> in-teligence


Das hört sich eher nach Telefongebühren für "Mehrwertdienste" als Gebühren für 





> dubiosen Internetseiten


an. Wer warden Vertragspartner und Inhaber des Anschluss? Der soll  wennn es um Telefongebühren geht §45i TKG lesen.


----------



## Unregistriert (26 November 2009)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

Der Vertragsinhaber war mein damaliger Mitbewohner, aber ich möcht ihn da auch nich unbedingt reinreiten..
Und wenn man die Kombination der beiden Firmen bei Google eingibt, steht mehrfach Betrug- aber auch anderer Kram. 

Bin einfach ein wenig überfordert gerade..und wie gesagt, den Brief find ich nicht mehr


----------



## Teleton (26 November 2009)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

In-teligence ist ein Telefonnetzbetreiber, der gelegentlich eine unglückliche Hand bei der Auswahl seiner Vertragspartner hat. Arcoreus ist eine  Inkassobüro, welches Forderungen dann für die Inteligence eintreibt. Also kein Wunder, dass die gemeinsame Treffer haben. Allein daraus das Arcoreus tätig ist läßt sich noch nichts zur Berechtigung der Forderung sagen. 
Dazu müsste man schon wissen um was es geht z.B.0900, 118, 0137 oder Sonstwas.
Kann Dir doch egal sein, wenn Du sicher bist, dass Du nicht Vertragspartner warst.


----------



## Reducal (26 November 2009)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> wenn man die Kombination der beiden Firmen bei Google eingibt, steht mehrfach Betrug


...der aber noch niemals bestätigt wurde, da das immer nur die unrichtigen Behauptungen der schlecht informierten Verbraucher sind.


----------



## Unregistriert (26 November 2009)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

Weiß nicht mehr um welche Nummer es sich handelt..

Aber warum schreiben die dann mich an?? Hab bei der Telekom damals schon gesagt, dass die mich aus dem ganzen Kram rausstreichen sollen, da ich dort ja auch nicht mehr wohnhaft war. 

Soll ich mich da irgendwie melden oder nicht?


----------



## Teleton (26 November 2009)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

Wozu?


----------



## Unregistriert (27 November 2009)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

Meinst da kommt nichts mehr? 
Vll haben die das ja nich auf'm Sender, dass ich kein Vertragspartner von denen bin.


----------



## Unregistriert (30 November 2009)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

Hallo zusammen. Ich habe heute auch einen Brief von der acoreus Collection Services GmbH bekommen. Die angebliche Forderung vom 26.08.2005 beträgt 4,15€. Inklusive der Inkassokosten beträgt der Betrag 62,15€. Angeblich wurde am 11.09.09 eine Zahlungserinnerung an mich geschickt. Diese habe ich definitiv nicht bekommen. Aufgrund der (glücklicherweise) vielen Einträge hier weiss ich jetzt nicht so richtig wie ich mich verhalten soll. Ist die Sache in meinem Fall verjährt? Muss ich diese Verjährung der Firma schriftlich mitteilen? Oder einfach nichts machen? Bin etwas ratlos und würde mich sehr freuen wenn hier jemand einen Tip hätte. Danke im Voraus.

Phil


----------



## Reducal (1 Dezember 2009)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*



Phil schrieb:


> Forderung vom 26.08.2005 beträgt 4,15€. Ist die Sache in meinem Fall verjährt?


Ich schätze mal seit dem 01.01.2009.


Phil schrieb:


> Muss ich diese Verjährung der Firma schriftlich mitteilen?


Eigentlich nicht. Aber ein Telefonat würde dich sicher beruhigen und da kannst du auch erfahren, was die sonst noch wollen. Schriftlich sollte man sich hier eher nicht einlassen.


----------



## DDDome!!! (1 Dezember 2009)

*mal wieder nette post...*

hallo zusammen,

auch ich hatte anfang november post von der netten eintreibertruppe, alles in allem waren es forderungen von rund 50 €. ach einigen recherchen fand ich dann heraus, dass die schuld ja eigentlich verjährt sein müsste. desweiteren entdeckte oich bei zweitem hinsehen überhaupt nicht hier wohnhaft war, was mich vermuten lies, dasses sich um eine abzock-briefkastenfirma handelt. nach einer kurzen nachricht per mail, in der ich schilderte, dass ich eben nicht hier wohnhaft war zu diesem zeitpunkt und der kleinen bemerkung diesen fall gerne der verbraucherzentrale weiterzuleiten, war erstmal ruhe. die verbraucherzentrale nahm sich auch gleich dankend der sache an...

soooo.....
heute nach post geschaut - wieder ein schreiben der firma dabei !!!
diesmal um die 65 € mit der kleinen bemerkung, dass wenn ich nicht zahlen könne oder wolle, sie mich in den nächsten tagen persönlich aufsuchen wollen um die angelegenheit zu besprechen - mensch, wie nett von der firma, dass die üblen eintreiber ins 260 km entfernte karlsruhe fahren um 65 € (!) abzuholen !!! naja...

jetzt hoffe ich auf euren rat - soll ich nichts machen ? denn ich bin mir sicher zun dem zeitpunkt (wohnte ja nichmal hier) keine mehrwertdienste o.ä. genutzt zu haben.
soll ich auf den netten herren warten, bis er dann bei mir vor der tür steht, um sich das ganze oben erwähnte anzuhören ?

hoffe mal ihr könnt mir ein paar tips geben.


----------



## DDDome!!! (1 Dezember 2009)

*AW: mal wieder nette post...*

ach so die angemahnten forderungen stammen von juni un september 2005


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Dezember 2009)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

hallo leute,
heute habe ich von der besagten firma auch ein schreiben bekommen mit der bitte 
den betrag von 63,60€ zu bezahlen.offene posten vom 28.11.2005.wohlgemerkt das es jetzt 4 jahre zurück liegt.
angeblich sind das beträge die die telekom nicht erhalten haben soll.online-verbindungen call by call zumahl ich damals schon dsl hatte und dieses nie in anspruch genommen habe.
ich telekom angerufen und nachgefragt wie das sein kann das ich bis zum heutigen tage 5.12.2009 nie eine forderung von ihnen bekommen habe.
die haben sich alles aufgeschrieben und leiten es weiter zur kontrolle ob aus dem jahr eine offene rechnung besteht,hierbei ist zu achten das die rechnungsnummer von der inkasso firma nicht mit der re.nr.von der telekom übereinstimmt und ich erst seit zwei jahren unter dieser adresse wohne.die hätten garnicht meine neue anschrift haben können.alles scheint hier sehr auf be..... zu laufen.die telekom wird sich nach prüfung bei mir melden und mitteilen ob da was offen ist.
ich hoffe ich konnte etwas dazu beitragen.


----------



## webwatcher (7 Dezember 2009)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

drehscheibe Deutschland - ZDF.de


> drehscheibe Deutschland am 07.12.2009
> 
> Einschüchtern und Abkassieren
> Üble Masche von Inkasso-Abzockern




http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/beit.../video/919000/drehscheibe-am-7.-Dezember-2009


----------



## webwatcher (8 Dezember 2009)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

http://www.sat1.de/ratgeber_magazine/akte/topthemen/investigativ/content/42198/


> Jeden Tag gehen in der AKTE-Redaktion neue Beschwerden über die Mahnschreiben von acoreus ein. Der Ärger der Zuschauer entzündet sich an den angeblich alten, offenen Forderungen aus Telefonrechnungen, die zwischen 3 und 5 Euro liegen. Die versucht das Inkassounternehmen mit Aufschlägen von bis zu 56 Euro einzutreiben. Seit AKTE vor drei Wochen zum ersten Mal über acoreus berichtet hat, nimmt die Zahl von Zuschriften zu, die sich auf inhaltlich absurde Forderungen des Unternehmens beziehen. So werden Forderungen von 0,00 Euro mit Mahngebühren von über 60 Euro belegt oder eine schwer kranke Oma, die inzwischen verstorben ist und nie einen Computer besessen hat, soll Online-Gebühren nachzahlen.


----------



## Reinhard (8 Dezember 2009)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

_BGB § 263 Betrug

(1) Wer in der Absicht, sich oder einem Dritten einen rechtswidrigen Vermögensvorteil zu verschaffen, das Vermögen eines anderen dadurch beschädigt, daß er durch Vorspiegelung falscher oder durch Entstellung oder Unterdrückung wahrer Tatsachen einen Irrtum erregt oder unterhält, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu fünf Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft._

Ist das durch die "Unterdrückung wahrer Tatsachen" - nämlich der Verjährung - nicht gegeben?


----------



## KatzenHai (9 Dezember 2009)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

Ich finde es sehr grenzwertig, was die anstellen.

Aber immerhin: *"Verjährung" ist eine Einrede, die erhoben werden muss*. Verjährung tritt zwar von rechts wegen ein, wird aber nicht "von Amts wegen" geprüft und berücksichtigt - man muss sich darauf berufen.

Es reicht ein Wort: "Verjährt!"

Aber mindestens das muss kommen. Und zwar genau einmal - in diesem Moment "stirbt" die Forderung (dauerhaft). Ohne dieses Wort aber bleibt die Forderung rechtlich "fällig" - und kann angemahnt und eingeklagt werden.


Nur mal so, als theoretische Information. (vgl. auch: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peremptorische_Einrede)


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Dezember 2009)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

Das einfachste ist eben nicht zahlen. Kein Kontakt suchen und von sich aus Handeln. Nicht annehmen, dass es ein Versehen sei, sondern harte Absicht. Ich bekomme schon lange keiner dieser hartnäckigen Briefe. Ich warte, zurückgelehnt auf das gerichtliche Mahnschreiben, dass womöglich NIE kommen wird. Denn dann müßte acoreus etwas beweisen, was sie nicht beweisen können.
acoreus hofft auf ihre Einschüchterungswirksamkeit der Briefe. Erst eine niedliche kleine Mahnung über 3 Euro. Dann folgt der nächste Mahnbrief von 3 Euro und 50 Euro. Danach wieder einer mit 3 Euro und 120 Euro. Die Summen habe ich mal frei gewählt. Von 100 verschickten Briefen wird bestimmt einer zahlen. Die Briefe sollen ein schlechte Gewissen und eine gewisse Ohnmacht erzeugen. Dann fällt es dem Opfer wesentlich leichter zu zahlen.
Einfach mal in die Rolle acoreus hineinversetzen. Wirkt Wunder und erzeugt auch ein kleines Lächeln.


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Dezember 2009)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

Hallo alle zusammen,

auch ich habe eine Forderung bekommen. 67€ + Inkassovergütung + Auslagen... = 121.-€
Nicht gerade wenig. Habe krampfhaft überlegt ob ich wirklich etwas vergessen habe da das Ganze schon 3 Jahre zurückliegen soll. Aber ich hatte zu dem Zeitpunkt eine Flätrate und somit macht das alles keinen Sinn. Nun habe ich ja die Beiträge mit großem Interesse gelesen.

Also werde ich das Ganze einfach ignorieren. 

Aber ich finde man sollte trotzdem etwas tun, außer es der Verbraucherzentrale zu melden.
Ich werde es allen die ich kenne erzählen und per Mail versenden. 
Wenn noch jemand eine Idee hat, immer her damit, den diese Abzocke ist eine riesen Sauerei.

Was habt ihr nun letztendlich unternommen?


Liebe Grüße, Kopf hoch,....  


Sunny


----------



## Reducal (11 Dezember 2009)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Aber ich hatte zu dem Zeitpunkt eine Flätrate und somit macht das alles keinen Sinn.


Macht es schon, nämlich dann wenn du z. B. Auslandsgespräche mit Vor-Vorwahl führst, da die in der Flat sicher nicht drin sind. Genau so auch Telefonate in die Mobilfunknetze. Manche Provider lassen aber gar keine Call-by-Call Gespräche zu, also wäre es schon interessant auch, ob das bei deinem Anbieter so ist.



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Aber ich finde man sollte trotzdem etwas tun, außer es der Verbraucherzentrale zu melden.


Das macht erst dann Sinn, wenn du mehr Klarheit in deinem Fall hast.


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Dezember 2009)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

hallo 

ich habe heute ein schreiben von dieser Firma bekommen Datiert vom 3.12.2009 in dem stand 



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> bitte rufen Sie uns in einer dringenden Angelegenheit zurück.
> Die Telefonnummer sowie unsere Servicezeiten finden Sie oben rechts im
> ...




ist das noch normal?


----------



## Teleton (15 Dezember 2009)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

Kannste ja mal anrufen.
"Es sollte dringend zurückgerufen werden, was um Gottes Willen ist denn passiert?"
"Wann zahlen SIe endlich Ihre Schulden?"
"Nie"
"Müssen Sie aber"
"Nöö"
Wird dann schnell langweilig.


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Dezember 2009)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

Hallo ! 
Auch meine Freundin hat heute nen Brief von denen bekommen, die angebl. Forderung datiert von 2005.
Klar war sie erstmal geschockt. 
Hab sie erstmal beruhigt, dass es eh verjährt ist...alles Taktik usw...
Dank Internet hab ich genug Leidensgenossen gefunden...

Echt [.....] die Firma, aber es gibt leider genug Leute die sich einschüchtern lassen und einfach zahlen...

Das Schreiben meiner Freundin landet in Ablage P wie Papierkorb.

Gruss
CHristian


----------



## Reducal (16 Dezember 2009)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*



Christian schrieb:


> Echt [..........] die Firma


Das ist deine Meinung und die haben hier viele. Nur leider kann hier in diser Demokratie jeder Fordern was er will. Ob aber die Forderung zu Recht besteht, wäre im Einzelfall gerichtlich zu klären.




Christian schrieb:


> Das Schreiben meiner Freundin landet in Ablage P wie Papierkorb.


:dafuer:


----------



## jalex2000 (16 Dezember 2009)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

... was es so alles gibt...
Post von Acoreus collection Service Inkasso Forum 123recht.net
oder hier...
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/buchf...5013-acoreus-collection-services-abzocke.html

der ist besser...
Acoreus Collection Services GmbH | Verbraucherinformationen :-D


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Dezember 2009)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

na da sieht man ja was die acoreus alles angerichtet hat. Nach Rücksprache mit meinem Anwalt brauch ich diesen Brief erst gar nicht wahrzunehmen obwohl ich schon die letzte außergerichtliche Mahnung erhalten habe. 
Mein eigentlicher Betrag beläuft sich auf einen witzigen Betrag von 3,28€ wobei die jetzige Forderung über 68 € geht. 
Einfach nur auf § 195 BGB erinnern das dies schon verjährt ist, und das sie Ihnen andernfalls noch beweisen sollen das sie zwischenzeitlich also innerhalb der Zeit gemahnt worden sind sodass ein Anspruch noch besteht. Ich werds jetzt erst mal abwarten mal sehen was für ein Spass daraus wird.


----------



## darkchrisman (25 Dezember 2009)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*



Reducal schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal seit dem 01.01.2009.
> Eigentlich nicht. Aber ein Telefonat würde dich sicher beruhigen und da kannst du auch erfahren, was die sonst noch wollen. Schriftlich sollte man sich hier eher nicht einlassen.



Das ist falsch und Dein Rat ist sehr gefährlich.
Die besagte Forderung in Höhe von 4,15 Euro ist seit 01.01.2009 verjährt.
Die regelmäßige Verjährung für Forderungen beträgt 3 Jahre und ist im § 195 BGB definiert. 
Grundsätzlich ist es statthaft, auch verjährte Forderungen gegenüber vermeintlichen Schuldnern geltend zu machen. Das ist LEGAL.
Einen Verjährungsanspruch erhält man jedoch nicht automatisch mit Ablauf der Verjährungsfrist, sondern erst nach aktiver Geltendmachung.

Das Ganze nennt sich "Einrede der Verjährung" und ist im § 214 BGB definiert. Diese Verjährungseinrede ist *unbedingt* ggü. d. Forderungsinhaber(in) schriftlich geltend zu machen. Ich muss nicht erwähnen, dass sich hier die Zustellung ber Einschreiben mit Rückschein empfiehlt.
Erfolgt die Verjährungseinrede nicht, kann d. Forderungsinhaber(in) trotz tatsächlicher Verjährung die Forderung auch gerichtlich betreiben.


----------



## darkchrisman (25 Dezember 2009)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

So, sorry, nachdem ich eben erstmal etwas "meckern" musste, komme ich zum eigentlichen Thema: ACOREUS COLLECTION SERVICES GmbH Neuss ...

Auch ich habe Ende November so ein nettes Schreiben dieser Inkassofirma erhalten. Bei mir geht es um 4,09 Euro aus dem Jahr *2003* und man möchte von mir dann noch gleich insgesamt 51 Euro Gebühren dafür haben.
Die Forderung ist angeblich aus der Nutzung des Call-By-Call-Anbieters 01024 entstanden. Soweit so gut ...

Selbstverständlich habe ich erstmal besagte "Verjährungseinrede" auf den Weg gebracht. Als zweites habe ich eine Beschwerde an den Bundesverband Deutscher Inkasso-Unternehmen geschickt ... und zwar nicht, wegen der Beitreibung einer verjährten Forderung (das ist ja wie gesagt legal), sondern wegen der horrenden sittenwidrigen Gebühren. Registrierte Inkassounternehmen - und nur die dürfen in Deutschland arbeiten - müssen sich nämlich zwingend an das *RVG* halten. Gebühren von mehr als 1000 Prozent der Hauptforderung sind sittenwidrig. Ein Anwalt würde aufgrund des niedrigen Streitwertes ein Viertel kosten.

Gleiches werde ich bei dem zuständigen OLG Düsseldorf als Registergericht tun. 
Die aCS GmbH ist ein Tochterunternehmen der Acoreus AG, welche in den Forderungen als Forderungsinhaber auftritt. Diese AG hat von den Telekommunikationsunternehmen i.d.R. die Forderungen käuflich übernommen. Weiterhin ist die Creditreform an der aCS GmbH beteiligt. Die aCS GmbH wurde als erstes Inkassounternehmen mit dem TÜV-Siegel TÜV-geprüftes Inkassounternehmen" bedacht. Die Prüfkriterien wurden witzigerweise von der aCS GmbH zusammen mit der Tekrit GmbH entwickelt.

Ich kann nur empfehlen, Gleiches zu tun. Jeder Betroffene muss sich beim BDIU und dem OLG Düsseldorf beschweren, bis denen das so auf die Nüsse geht, dass sie was unternehmen. 
Bei SAT1/Akte09 gibt es zwei Beiträge dazu. Leider scheint von dort nichts mehr dagegen zu kommen, denn sie haben offensichtlich eine Unterlassungserklärung unterzeichnet - zumindest behauptet das aCS GmbH auf ihrer Website. 

Noch ein Tipp:
Setzt die aCS GmbH schriftlich in Verzug, in dem ihr in einer Frist die Zusendung von Unterlagen wie

- notarielle Forderungsübergangsurkunde;
- Einzelverbindungsnachweise;
etc.

einfordert. Kommen sie dieser Forderung nicht nach, sind die Karte bei einer möglichen Klage später für Euch noch etwas besser.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 01:58:22 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 01:49:22 ----------




DDDome!!! schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> auch ich hatte anfang november post von der netten eintreibertruppe, alles in allem waren es forderungen von rund 50 €. ach einigen recherchen fand ich dann heraus, dass die schuld ja eigentlich verjährt sein müsste. desweiteren entdeckte oich bei zweitem hinsehen überhaupt nicht hier wohnhaft war, was mich vermuten lies, dasses sich um eine abzock-briefkastenfirma handelt. nach einer kurzen nachricht per mail, in der ich schilderte, dass ich eben nicht hier wohnhaft war zu diesem zeitpunkt und der kleinen bemerkung diesen fall gerne der verbraucherzentrale weiterzuleiten, war erstmal ruhe. die verbraucherzentrale nahm sich auch gleich dankend der sache an...
> 
> ...



Oh, dass sind ja ganz neue Töne der aCS GmbH ...
Du solltest denen schon mal prophylaktisch ein Hausverbot schriftlich zustellen und wenn tatsächlich so ein honk bei Dir erscheint, was ich nicht glaube, dann sofort die Polizei rufen und Anzeige erstatten.

Und auch hier würde ich empfehlen, den Brief zu kopieren und als Beschwerde an den BDIU und das OLG Düsseldorf zu schicken ... und gleichzeitig betonen, dass du dich erheblich bedroht fühlst.


----------



## darkchrisman (25 Dezember 2009)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

Was ich vergessen habe:

Eine Beschwerde beim BDIU ist deshalb auch wichtig, weil dieser seitens acoreus eine individuelle Stellungnahme abfordert. Der BDIU erstellt dann eine Stellungnahme des Verbandes Euch gegenüber ... da steht zwar meist nur Blabla drin, aber ...

es werden die wichtigsten Bestandteile der Stellungnahme von acoreus eingefügt, die ihr aufgrund der Verweigerung des Schriftverkehrs von aCS mit den potentiellen Schuldnern nie erhalten würdet ... in meinem Falle die Mitteilung, dass der Vorgang beendet und die Akte geschlossen wurde, aufgrund der Verjährungseinrede. Das kann dann wichtig werden, den aCS GmbH die Sache doch per gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid oder Klage verfolgen möchte. In dem Falle wäre dies für Euch ein wichtiges Beweismittel.

Ich möchte allerdings nochmals ausdrücklich darauf hinweisen, dass die Beschwerde nur dann einen Sinn macht, wenn die Forderung bewiesener Maßen unbegründet oder eben verjährt ist und eine Verjährungseinrede an aCS GmbH zugestellt wurde.
Bisher sind alle Forderungen verjährt, die bis zum 31.12.2005 entstanden sind.


----------



## darkchrisman (5 Januar 2010)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

Ich habe dem BDIU nochmals geschrieben und verdeutlicht, dass ich es zur gut finde, dass ich die Stellungnahme erhalten habe, aber dass ich es weniger gut finde, dass auf den eigentlichen Beschwerdepunkt - die horrenden und sittenwidrigen Inkassogebühren - überhaupt nicht eingegangen wurde. :wall:

Daraufhin habe ich eine Antwortmail erhalten, mit dem folgenden Inhalt:

 _"... wir danken für Ihre ergänzenden Ausführungen. _
_ Wir können Ihnen versichern, dass wir die von Ihnen angesprochenen Gesichtspunkte  verbandsintern prüfen."_


Ich kann mir zwar vorstellen, wie diese "Verbandsinterne Prüfung" aussehen wird, aber man soll ja immer das Beste denken ... :sun:



Für Euch alle ein gesundes neues Jahr und nicht soviel Stress mit Abzockern und Betrügern ... :-D


----------



## Steinbeisser (8 Januar 2010)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*



darkchrisman schrieb:


> Für Euch alle ein gesundes neues Jahr und nicht soviel Stress mit Abzockern und Betrügern ...:-D




dir auch ein frohes neues 

und vielen dank, dass du uns teilhaben lässt an deinem "fall", besser gesagt an deinen schritten gegen dieses unsägliche tun.

wir haben auch etwas von denen erhalten, im vergangenen november. die "leistungen" seien 2006 erbracht, aber nicht bezahlt worden. also haben wir uns nicht gerührt, toter mann war angesagt. einschreiben waren´s nicht, also haben wir nie etwas erhalten. und falls nun was kommt, wäre es bestenfalls das erste schreiben (wenn´s denn ein einschreiben ist) und mithin verjährt (drei jahre und das laufende).

der guten ordnung halber sei gesagt, dass es eine "schuld" von nicht mal zwei euro sein soll, summa summarum knappe 60 taler. :scherzkeks:
dass selbst die forderung nachweislich unrichtig ist, muss ich nicht erwähnen.

diese "negative gegenklage" fassen wir ebenso in´s auge wie die von dir dankenswerter weise genannten adressen für beschwerdebriefe. steter tropfen hölt den stein. also leute: nicht zahle, wenn´s nicht berechtigt ist!
und wehrt euch gegen unberechtigte forderungen mit allen legalen mitteln!


----------



## darkchrisman (16 Januar 2010)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*



Steinbeisser schrieb:


> diese "negative gegenklage" fassen wir ebenso in´s auge wie die von dir dankenswerter weise genannten adressen für beschwerdebriefe. steter tropfen hölt den stein. also leute: nicht zahle, wenn´s nicht berechtigt ist!
> und wehrt euch gegen unberechtigte forderungen mit allen legalen mitteln!



Von dieser Negativklage halte ich nicht so wirklich viel, da das Prozesskostenrisiko sehr hoch ist und man letztendlich nichts von hat, was man nicht ohne auch haben kann.
Bei der Negativklage musst Du nämlich beweisen, dass die Forderung unberechtigt ist und das ist aufgrund der hohen Vergangenheit genauso schwer für dich. Warum also Risiken eingehen, wenn man keine Arbeit damit hat, es einfach laufen zu lassen.

Wenn man die Verjährungseinrede nachweislich zugestellt hat, dann hat man den gleichen Effekt und selbst wenn die dann immer noch weiter mahnen ist das doch egal, wenn man mal von den Briefen im Briefkasten absieht. Munter werden muss man erst, wenn ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommt, dem muss widersprochen werden. Dann muss nämlich das Inkassobüro bzw. der vermeintliche Gläubiger klagen und nachweisen, dass seine Forderung berechtigt ist ... so liegt der Buhmann bei denen und nicht bei dir. Die Negativklage macht nur Sinn, wenn man 150%ig nachweisen und belegen kann, dass die Forderung unberechtigt ist.


----------



## webwatcher (16 Januar 2010)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*



darkchrisman schrieb:


> Bei der Negativklage musst Du nämlich beweisen, dass die Forderung unberechtigt ist


Das ist schlicht falsch. Die negative Feststellungsklage  verändert die Beweislage nicht. Nach wie vor muß der Fordernde seine Forderungen beweisen.
BGH NJW 1993, 1716: Beweislast bei negativer Feststellungsklage


> 2.* Dem Anspruchsteller in der Rolle des Feststellungsbeklagten obliegt der Beweis derjenigen Tatsachen, aus denen er seinen Anspruch herleitet, *denn auch bei der leugnenden Feststellungsklage ist Streitgegenstand der materielle Anspruch.


http://dejure.org/gesetze/ZPO/256.html

Anders sieht es aus, wenn man bereits gezahlt hat und sein Geld zurückfordert. Dann liegt die Beweislast beim demjenigen, der zurückfordert.


----------



## Seed2k9 (14 Februar 2010)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

Hallo, ich habe ein paar Fragen zum Mahnbescheid:

1. Kann mir jemand bitte sagen wie so ein Mahnbescheid verschickt werden sollte?
2. Soweit ich weiß kann sich jeder der lustig ist einen Mahnbescheid besorgen und verschicken. Stimmt das?!?
3. Muss der Mahnbescheid zwecks "Beweisführung" per Einschreiben verschickt werden?
4. Was passiert wenn der Empfänger das Einschreiben nicht annimmt weil er nicht zuhause war oder zwecks Urlaub/Krankheit/Lust etc. das Einschreiben nicht abgeholt hat? 
5. Fängt die 2 Wochen Frist in der man wiedersprechen kann dann trotzdem an zu zählen obwohl der Empfänger den Mahnbescheid nicht entgegen genommen hat?
6. Zählt ein Mahnbescheid, wenn er nicht per Einschreiben verschickt wurde vor Gericht?

Danke für Euren Input!
Seed


----------



## Captain Picard (14 Februar 2010)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

Mahnverfahren ? Wikipedia

oder mit "mahnbescheid beantragen" googeln: Google


----------



## darkchrisman (14 Februar 2010)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*



Seed2k9 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe ein paar Fragen zum Mahnbescheid:
> 
> 1. Kann mir jemand bitte sagen wie so ein Mahnbescheid verschickt werden sollte?
> 2. Soweit ich weiß kann sich jeder der lustig ist einen Mahnbescheid besorgen und verschicken. Stimmt das?!?
> ...



Hier ein paar kurze Antworten auf Deine Fragen:

*Kurz vorab:*
Es gibt nur einen Mahnbescheid, und zwar den gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid. Manche unseriösen Inkassounternehmen verwenden gerne den Begriff für ihre Mahnungen oder verwenden Phantasie-Formulare, die diesem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid ähneln. Ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid sieht so aus: http://www.amtsgericht.bremen.de/sixcms/media.php/13/mahnbescheid.jpg

Eine Forderung/Mahnung (wie immer sie auch vom Inkasso-Büro aussieht) kann solange ignoriert werden (wenn man sich im Recht fühlt) bis ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid (siehe Link) ins Haus flattert. Mehr dazu jetzt:

zu 1.)
Der Gläubiger (i.d.R. das Inkassobüro, es können auber auch Privatpersonen machen) beantragt entweder selbst oder durch einen Anwalt beim Mahngericht am Amtsgericht entweder des Gläubigers oder des Schuldners einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid. Der Gläubiger muss neben dem Formularantrag i.d.R. eine vollständige Forderungsaufstellung beim Amtsgericht einreichen. Das Mahngericht prüft allerdings nur oberflächlich auf formellrechtliche Bedenken. Danach wird der Mahnbescheid automatisiert ausgestellt und an den Schuldner zugestellt. Die Zustellung erfolgt durch einen Zustelldienst (Post, PIN-AG, JURIS) in einem gelben Umschlag mit der Aufschrift "Förmliche Zustellung" (Muster: http://www.mashpaper.de/e-bay/7490050_500.jpg).
Der Umschlag wird vom Zusteller direkt übergeben, dabei wird Datum und Uhrzeit der Übergabe auf einem Formular vermerkt, welches an das Gericht zurückgeht. Trifft der Zusteller den Empfänger nicht an, darf er ihn im Briefkasten niederlegen, allerdings nur, wenn er die eindeutige Zuordnung zum Empfänger gewährleisten kann. Das ist z.B. bei WGs nicht der Fall. In dem Falle muss er (eigentlich) eine Mitteilung hinterlegen und den gelben Brief vom Empfänger selbst im Postamt abholen lassen. Bei Niederlegung im Briefkasten gilt Tag und Zeit der Niederlegung dort, bei Niederlegung im Postamt gilt Tag und Zeit der Niederlegung auf dem Postamt. Das Datum der Niederlegung oder Übergabe ist besonders wichtig, da bei einem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid eine zweiwöchige Widerspruchsfrist gilt. *Und diese ist besonders wichtig!*

zu 2.)
Jeder kann einen Mahnbescheid beantragen, verschicken natürlich nicht ... siehe Antwort 1.

zu 3.)
Das Zustellverfahren ist in Antwort 1 erklärt.
Es ist sinnvoll, in einem Mahnvorgang gegebenenfalls die eine oder andere Mahnung per Einschreiben oder Einschreiben mit Rückschein zu versenden, da man dann für ein mögliches späteres Verfahren einen Zustellbeweis hat.

zu 4.)
Ist der gelbe Brief beim Postamt hinterlegt, geht er, wenn er nicht abgeholt wird, zurück an das betreffende Gericht mit dem Vermerk "nicht zustellbar". Das Gericht gibt dann den Vorgang zurück an den Antragsteller mit dem Verweis darauf, dass die Adresse des Schuldners festzustellen ist. Der Gläubiger muss dann die Adresse ermitteln/prüfen (Einwohnermeldeamt) und nach Feststellung/Prüfung die erneute Zustellung beantragen.

Ist der gelbe Brief im Briefkasten niedergelegt, beginnt die 14-tägige Frist zu laufen. Ist der Empfänger nachweislich nicht da (Urlaub/Krankenhaus/Auslandsaufenthalt) und versäumt diese Frist, kann er u.U. unter Vorlage der entsprechenden Beweismittel sofort nach Erhalt des Briefes beim Mahngericht die "Versetzung in den alten Stand" und somit eine Fristverlängerung beantragen. Dazu sind zwingende Gründe zu belegen!!! Die Mahngerichte sind sehr sparsam mit derartigen Verlängerungen.

Wird die 14-tägige Frist ohne Reaktion des Empfängers überschritten, ist der Mahnbescheid rechtskräftig und das Mahngericht stellt - auf erneuten Antrag des Gläubigers - ohne weitere Prüfung einen Vollstreckungsbescheid zu. (Muster: http://www.justiz.nrw.de/projekte/a...druckmuster/Vollstreckungsbescheid/vbesch.jpg) Auch dieser wird wieder in einem gelben Umschlag wie oben beschrieben verschickt. Auch hier gelten Widerspruchsfristen, allerdings nicht mehr gegen die forderung selbst.

zu 5.)
Es gibt nur die hier beschriebene Zustellungsform durch das Mahngericht.

Nochmal Allgemeines:
Legt der Schuldner innerhalb der 14-tägigen Widerspruchsfrist gegen die gesamte Forderung oder Teile davon Widerspruch ein (immer schriftlich!), wird der Gläubiger darüber benachrichtigt und der Gläubiger muss dann die Entscheidung treffen, ob er beim Amtsgericht Klage einreicht. Da er die Prozesskosten vorstrecken muss, liegt das Prozesskostenrisiko ersteinmal beim Gläubiger. Bei dem dann folgenden Gerichtsverfahren wird dann genau geprüft, ob der Anspruch berechtigt ist oder nicht. Der Gläubiger muss dann seinen Anspruch beweisen. Die Beweislast liegt beim Gläubiger.


----------



## mollyhatchet (14 Februar 2010)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*



darkchrisman schrieb:


> Hier ein paar kurze Antworten auf Deine Fragen:
> 
> zu 4.)
> Ist der gelbe Brief im Briefkasten niedergelegt, beginnt die 14-tägige Frist zu laufen. Ist der Empfänger nachweislich nicht da (Urlaub/Krankenhaus/Auslandsaufenthalt) und versäumt diese Frist, kann er u.U. unter Vorlage der entsprechenden Beweismittel sofort nach Erhalt des Briefes beim Mahngericht die "Versetzung in den alten Stand" und somit eine Fristverlängerung beantragen. Dazu sind zwingende Gründe zu belegen!!! Die Mahngerichte sind sehr sparsam mit derartigen Verlängerungen.
> ...



Danke für den Beitrag. Zu 4. erlaube ich mir allerdings ein paar Korrekturen. 

1. Mahnbescheide werden nicht "rechtskräftig". Der Ablauf der Widerspruchsfrist (richtig: 2 Wochen) ist lediglich Voraussetzung, um einen Vollstreckungsbescheid beantragen zu können. In der Regel beantragt der Gläubiger dies gleich mit Einreichung des Mahnbescheides für den Fall des Fristablaufs. Wird Widerspruch eingelegt (Rücksendung des ausgefüllten Widerspruchsformulars an das Mahngericht) erfolgt Nachricht an den Gläubiger, dass (Gesamt-)Widerspruch eingelegt ist. Dieser kann dann - falls er das nicht auch schon bei Einreichung des Mahnantrages angekreuzt hat - "Abgabe" an das für das Streitverfahren zuständige Gericht beantragen. Streitgericht ist in der Regel das für den Wohnsitz des Schuldners zuständige Gericht, bei Forderungen bis 5.000 € das Amtsgericht, bei höherer Forderung (nur Hauptsumme) ist es das Landgericht (vor dem man sich durch einen Anwalt vertreten lassen muss). 

2. Auch wenn man NACH Ablauf der Widerspruchsfrist den Widerspruch absendet oder er nach Ablauf dieser Frist bei Gericht eingeht, ändert sich solange nichts, als nicht vor Eingang bereits der Vollstreckungsbescheid "verfügt" ist, was man sich so vorstellen kann, dass der Rechtspfleger den fertig vorbereiteten und unterschriebenen Vollstreckungsbescheid auf seinen Aktenbock zwecks Abtrags gelegt hat. Auch in diesem Fall erfolgt - Antrag vorausgesetzt - Abgabe an das Streitgericht. 

3. Ist der Vollstreckungsbescheid bereits verfügt, gilt der "verspätete Widerspruch" automatisch als Einspruch gegen den Vollstreckungsbescheid. Der Einspruch gegen den Vollstreckungsbescheid führt wie der Widerspruch gegen den Mahnbescheid zu einer richterlichen Prüfung der Angelegenheit. Wichtiger Unterschied ist: Der Vollstreckungsbescheid ist ein (vorläufiger) Vollstreckungstitel. Der Gläubiger kann also auf Grundlage des Vollstreckungsbescheides einen Gerichtsvollzieher beauftragen oder eine Kontenpfändung veranlassen. Auch dagegen kann man sich wehren (Antrag auf einstweilige Einstellung der Zwangsvollstreckung, insbesondere, soweit noch nicht vollstreckt wurde. Die Erläuterung hier würde den Rahmen sprengen). Außerdem läuft man Gefahr, dass man die "Kosten der Säumnis" (im Mahnverfahren also wegen Versäumung eines rechtzeitigen Widerspruchs) tragen muss, auch wenn man später in der Hauptsache obsiegt. (Säumniskosten bei anwaltlicher Vertretung des Gläubigers 0,5 Gebühren nach der streitwertbezogenen Tabelle zum Rechtsanwaltsvergütungsgesetz, bei einem Hauptsachestreitwert von unter 300 € sind das z.B. 12,5 € zzgl. USt.). 
Alldies ändert aber nichts daran, dass nach Abgabe des Verfahrens an das Streitgericht der Gläubiger gehalten ist, seine Forderung schriftlich zu begründen (Anspruchsbegründungsschrift). Diese Anspruchsbegründungsschrift wird vom GERICHT zugestellt, zusammen mit einer Aufforderung bis zu einer bestimmten Frist auf die Klage zu erwidern, manchmal auch zugleich mit der Ladung zu einem Gerichtsverhandlungstermin.

4. Wird trotz Widerspruchs noch ein Vollstreckungsbescheid durch das Mahngericht zugestellt, kann das seine Ursache darin haben, dass der Widerspruch nicht oder nicht rechtzeitig beim Gericht eingegangen ist. Deshalb besteht - wenn man sich gegen die Forderung wehren will - spätestens jetzt HANDLUNGSBEDARF. Denn wird kein Einspruch eingelegt (und gibt es auch keinen fristgerecht vor Ablauf der Einspruchsfrist eingehenden "Widerspruch gegen den Mahnbescheid"), wird der Vollstreckungsbescheid (und erst dieser) rechtskräftig. WICHTIG: Anders als beim Mahnbescheid ist jede Fristversäumung (maßgeblich Eingang des Einspruchs bei Gericht!) absolut schädlich. Nur in sehr seltenen Ausnahmefällen kommt Wiedereinsetzung in den vorigen Stand wegen der Versäumung der Einspruchsfrist in Betracht. 

5. Kommt es nach Widerspruch gegen den Mahnbescheid oder Einspruch gegen den Vollstreckungsbescheid zur Gerichtsverhandlung (zum "streitigen Verfahren"), prüft das Gericht die sog. Schlüssigkeit der Klage. Ist die Klage unschlüssig, ist sie abzuweisen. Erfahrungsgemäß nehmen es manche Gerichte allerdings mit der Schlüssigkeitsprüfung nicht so genau, wenn sich der Schuldner nicht meldet. Daher: Auch wenn die Anspruchsbegründungsschrift eingeht, gilt es, die dort gesetzten Fristen zu beachten. 

Ganz gefährlich ist es, wenn Vollstreckungsbescheid ergangen, Einspruch eingelegt und Termin zur Verhandlung über den Einspruch und zur Hauptsache anberaumt ist, man aber trotz schriftlicher Klageerwiderung zum Termin nicht erscheint. Es ergeht dann nämlich - Schlüssigkeit der Klage vorausgesetzt - ohne Rücksicht auf die in der Klageerwiderung erhobenen Einreden und Einwendungen ein sog. Zweites Versäumnisurteil, mit dem der Einspruch gegen den Vollstreckungsbescheid "verworfen" wird. Dagegen kann man sich nur noch mit dem in der Regel nicht sonderlich erfolgreichen Argument (durch Einlegung des Rechtsmittels der Berufung) wehren, ein Fall der schuldhaften Säumnis habe nicht vorgelegen. 

Fazit:

1. Will man sich gegen eine unberechtigt scheinende Forderung wehren, nach Möglichkeit schon innerhalb der 2-Wochen-Frist WIDERSPRUCH gegen den Mahnbescheid einlegen. 

2. Fristversäumung ist bei Mahnbescheid nur bedingt schädlich, deshalb nach Ablauf der 2 Wochen nicht denken: "Ist jetzt eh egal".

3. Ist ein Vollstreckungsbescheid zugestellt worden, unbedingt FRISTGERECHT Einspruch einlegen. Ein paar Kosten bleiben zwar hängen, aber die geltend gemachte Forderung kann man noch erfolgreich abwehren.

4. Im gerichtlichen Verfahren gesetzte Fristen und anberaumte Termine beachten bzw. wahrnehmen. Mit glaubhaft gemachten Gründen kann man - außer bei der Frist zur Anzeige der Verteidigungsbereitsschaft - Fristverlängerungen oder Terminsverlegung beantragen.


----------



## webwatcher (14 Februar 2010)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*



mollyhatchet schrieb:


> 1. Will man sich gegen eine unberechtigt scheinende Forderung wehren, nach Möglichkeit schon innerhalb der 2-Wochen-Frist WIDERSPRUCH gegen den Mahnbescheid einlegen.
> 
> 2. Fristversäumung ist bei Mahnbescheid nur bedingt schädlich, deshalb nach Ablauf der 2 Wochen nicht denken: "Ist jetzt eh egal"..


Es erspart jede Menge unnötige Schreiberei  fristgerecht Widerspruch einzulegen.
Das Kreuzchen ist ja wohl kaum eine  besondere Anstrengung und am Postamt kommt man ja 
wohl auch mal vorbei. 

Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html

Mahnbescheid: Dichtung und Wahrheit: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## darkchrisman (14 Februar 2010)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*



mollyhatchet schrieb:


> Danke für den Beitrag. Zu 4. erlaube ich mir allerdings ein paar Korrekturen.
> 
> 1. Mahnbescheide werden nicht "rechtskräftig". Der Ablauf der Widerspruchsfrist (richtig: 2 Wochen) ist lediglich Voraussetzung, um einen Vollstreckungsbescheid beantragen zu können.



Ja, stimmt, da hast Du Recht - ich habe mich dahingehend etwas falsch ausgedrückt. Optimal ist es jedoch, sich an die Frist zu halten und die Sache nicht auf die lange Bank zu schieben.


----------



## Seed2k9 (14 Februar 2010)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

Tausend Dank für Eure sehr ausführlichen Antworten!!

Ich finde das Thema äußerst spannend und habe mich schon oft gefragt welche "legalen Mittel" solchen miesen Abzockerfirmen wie acoreus zur Verfügung stehen.
Da ich in meinem Fall von den Leuten nichts mehr gehört habe hab ich mich gefragt ob 
a) ein weiterer Brief nie angekommen ist (was nicht das erstemal wäre bei unserer Schlafmütze von Postbote) oder,
b) acoreus irgendwann behauptet wir hätten auf einen Mahnbescheid (der z.B. nie zugesendet wurde) nicht reagiert.

Gut zu wissen dass es doch nicht sooo einfach ist einen echten Mahnbescheid zu versenden.

Wobei es schon fatal wäre, wenn man so einen gelben Brief zwischen der Zeitung sieht (wenn man das überhaupt bemerkt) und denkt das sei Reklame... 

Seed


----------



## darkchrisman (14 Februar 2010)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

Gern geschehen. Es ist zum Glück nicht so einfach für derartige Unternehmen. 
Ich persönlich schaue immer in Zeitungen genau rein, ob sich dort ggf. etwas verstecken könnte - Umschläge schaue ich mir dann sowieso genau an.


----------



## Widerstaendler (15 Februar 2010)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

Hallo Ihr Lieben. Nach so langer Zeit, es ist doch schon ein Weilchen her, belästigt mich acoreus nicht mehr. "Aussitzen" scheint die beste Lösung zu sein. Denn auch acoreus geht den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes. Denn aus ihrer Sicht wird schon jemand zahlen. Nu eben ich nicht. Und ich habe auch gelesen mit Briefchen schreiben und etwas beantragen. Warum eigentlich? Der gerichtliche Mahnbescheid, ist das einzige Schreiben, auf das ich reagieren würde.
Ich hatte davon schon eines. Die fast größte Versicherung wollte so Geld haben. Eben diese Kreuzchen auf dem Antwortschreiben an das zuständige Gericht ließ auch diese Versicherung einknicken. Da es nicht um viele Geldchen ging, ließ die Versicherung einfach davon ab.
So habe ich keinen Knebelvertrag.
Die netten Leute von acoreus hatten doch wirklich immer mal wieder Anrufe gestartet mit unterdrückter Nummer. Dann gab es zwar eine Nummer, aber die war nicht im Telefonbuch. Auf dem Anrufbeantworter haben sie immer hinterlassen, ich möge dringend zurückrufen unter folgender Nummer. Das tat ich nie.

Von meinen Schul-Freund habe ich kürzlich erfahren, dass er nun acoreus "Kunde" geworden ist. Ein Mini Hauptbetrag und eine Riesen Nebenforderung. Die Rechnung ist natürlich falsch erstellt und so braucht er diese nicht bezahlen. Er hat eine berichtigte Rechnung gefordert. Stattdessen die niedliche Mahnung mit den tollen Gebühren.
Schon erstaunlich, dass 2010 dubiose Unternehmen immer noch auf die Kreditmasche über eine "ausversehen" falsche Abrechnung den Kunden als Hausbank ansehen. Sie bekommen das Geld bei einer der nächsten Abrechnungen mit einer Gutschrift wieder. Mit dieser Masche reiten diese Damen und Herren der schwarzen Schafsgunst der Internet Call by Call Branche durch Europa.
Mir passieren diese Art Pannen zu häufig. Und meistens zu Lasten des Kunden. Und sofort wird ein Inkasso Unternehmen eingeschaltet, dass enorme Gebühren fordert, die bei jedem weiteren Schreiben eine seltsame Inflation erreichen.

Ich halte es ganz einfach. Ist die Telekomrechnung seltsam ausgeführt, wird der merkwürdige Betrag storniert und das zuständige Unternehmen aufgefordert eine "richtig erstellte Rechnung" anzufertigen und mir zu zustellen. Im Schreiben folgt noch eine Ablehnung aller Mahnungen und diesbezüglichen Schreiben, die die Zugrundelegung der falschen Rechnung enthalten. Und das war es dann schon. Abwarten....

In der Vergangenheit erfolgte nie darauf eine richtig erstellte Rechnung. Also lasst Euch nicht einschüchtern, diese acoreus Leute kochen auch nur mit Wasser und müssen sich letztendlich an geltendes Recht halten. Und die Masche, was derzeit nicht verboten ist, ist erlaubt, zieht eben nicht bei jedem. Somit ist weiter angesagt, zurücklehen und genießen....


----------



## peter1982nrw (1 März 2010)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

Darf ich euch etwas zu lachen geben? 

Ich habe alle im Internet befindlichen Beschwerden gegen die Firma zusammen getragen und denen täglich per Fax und email zu kommen lassen und immer wieder mehr gefunden. insgesammt waren es irgendwann 1400 seiten. Dank Fritzfax wurde das automatsich in 5 seiten schritten so lange versendet bis es da war (meist dauerte es eine ganze nacht) 

ich habe ise also komplett voll gespammt und jeden tag ein neues nettes Anschreiben dazu das sie nicht reagiert haben und ich die Forderungen lächerlich finde. 

Siehe da drei mal dürft ihr raten was passiert ist. die Forderung wurde zurück genommen und die Akte der Firma Acoreus geschlossen FREU LACH GRINS 

Tja manchmal geht es eben doch recht einfach weit zu komen ohne sich ärgern zu müssen wirklich. ich habe nur lachen müssen da sie mindestens 12 mal soviel an papier für die Faxe ausgeben mussten (und diese müssen verwahrt werden sollte eine Forderung vor Gericht gehen und genau das habe ich denen auch geschrieben) als die Forderung selbst wert gewesen ist. Denn vor Gericht muss jede Email jedes Fax vorgelegt werden denn wenn ich nachweisen aknn das ich es veruscht hab zu klären und die papiere nciht da sind, dann wird die klage vor Gericht für die andere Firma sehr schwer durch zu kriegen. und dem Gericht hätte ich alle unterlagen genauso zu gefaxt *G* 

Und siehe da auf einmal ging es Forderung ist nichtig nur das dämliche daran gehängte inkassounternehmen will weiter Fordern. Gut dann bei denen das gleiche Systhem.


----------



## Heiko (2 März 2010)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

Hmmm...

Das kann auch als Eingriff in den eingerichteten und ausgeübten Gewerbebetrieb gewertet werden und entsprechende Schadenersatzansprüche nach sich ziehen. Grundsätzlich möchte ich vor solchen Guerilla-Aktionen warnen!


----------



## webwatcher (3 März 2010)

aus dem Nachbarforum zum Thema Acoreus Collection Services 
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=261124#post261124


			
				fridolin schrieb:
			
		

> Im Briefkasten fand sich heute eine Mahnung, adressiert an meine im Jahr 2006 verstorbene Mutter. (Haben die die Adresse vom Datenskandal bei der Telekom?)
> Höhe der Forderung : 3,09 Euro plus 5 Euro Mahnspesen.
> Forderungen aus dem Jahr 2005 sind nach meinen Recherchen mit dem letzen Glockenschlag 2008 verjährt. Also lehn ich mich ganz entspannt zurück, genieße mein Lieblingsgetränk und werde, wenn weitere Post wegen der Forderung kommt, Goofys Rat der negativen Feststellungsklage befolgen.
> ....


----------



## Unregistriert (12 März 2010)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

Heute habe ich auch eine Mahnung von acoreus AG gekriegt. Rechnungsdatum 04.2005 mit der Summe 2,22€ plus 5 € Mahnspesen. Zuerst konnte ich nicht fassen was wo und warum, als ich etwas beruhig war wurde mir klar das, das sich um ein [ edit]  handelt und werde zuerst nicht reagieren. Klar kann ich mit mein Anwalt in Verbindung setzen nur denke ich das er viel wichtiges zutun hast.


----------



## Unregistriert (12 März 2010)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

ich findee s nur lustig wie schnell die ihre Forderungen zurück ziehn. da ist klar das irgendwas faul iss.


----------



## webwatcher (1 April 2010)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

Verbraucherzentrale Niedersachsen : acoreus AG verschickt Mahnungen



> Pressemitteilung der Verbraucherzentrale Niedersachsen
> 01.04.2010
> acoreus AG verschickt Mahnungen
> Forderungen können verjährt sein
> Seit einiger Zeit erhalten etliche Haushalte Mahnungen der Firma acoreus AG aus Düsseldorf über nicht bezahlte Telefonkosten für Call-by-Call-Gespräche. Die Forderungen liegen teilweise mehrere Jahre zurück und sind für die Betroffenen oft nicht nachvollziehbar. Während die angemahnten Telefonkosten in der Regel häufig bis zu 10 Euro betragen, liegen die Inkassokosten zwischen 30 und 45 Euro. Die Verbraucherzentrale Niedersachsen empfiehlt den Betroffenen zu prüfen, ob die Forderung überhaupt besteht und ob sie eventuell bereits verjährt ist.


----------



## gg_82 (2 April 2010)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

Hallo Leute,
also auch wir bekommen schon seit Anfang Oktober 2009 regelmäßig Post von der Firma IN-telegence und ACOREUS COLLECTION SERVICES GMBH. Als die erste Rechnung ( insgesamt 11,-€) von IN-telegence ankam, dachte ich ok wahrscheinlich haben wir was übersehen und etwas nicht bezahlt. Als dann aber nach 2 Wochen eine Mahnung von acoreus anflatterte, dachte ich da ist irgendetwas faul und habe mich im I-net erkundigt. Bin so auf euch gestoßen. Ich dachte ok, lehn mich zurück und warte ab was passiert. Im November, an einem Samstag, nach 19.00 Uhr, klingelte das Telefon und ein Herr von acoreus rief uns an und wollte wissen, wann wir denn unsere Rechnung bezahlen wollen ( etwa 35,-€)?? Ich sagte garnicht. OHHHH!!!! Da ist er explodiert, hat mich angeschrien, was ich mir einbilde, wer ich sei und ich kann doch etwas nicht bezahlen, was ich ''angeblich'' genutzt haben soll!!! Ich fragte was das für eine Rechnung sei, von wem, wen vertreten sie?? ER: das steht alles in dem Brief!! Die Leistungen sind ALLE auf der Rückseite aufgelistet!! Aber da stand nur I-telegence Telefonica Deutschland...und Summe!! Damit konnte ich aber nichts anfangen, mit diesen Firmen hatte ich noch nie in meinem Leben zutun gehabt. Dann sagte er, das ist VODAPHONE!!! Damit hatte ich auch noch nie in meinem Leben was zutun gehabt!! Jedenfalls hat er mich weiter angeschrien und gesagt, wenn ich nicht bezahle, werde ich noch höhere Rechnungen von denen bekommen!!! Und hat aufgelegt!!! Die Nummer war angezeigt, ich rief diese sofort zurück. Da war der ANrufbeantworter dran.
2 Monate später wieder ein Anruf, von einem anderen Herren. Ich habe wieder gefragt, wofür ich bezahlen soll. Er sagte, dass wir irgendwelche 0900Nummern angerufen haben.
Ich bin mir aber sicher, dass wir keine 0900-Nummer gewählt haben. Ich sagte, dass wir eine Sperre für 0900-Nummern haben. Er wollte den Beweis haben. Den habe ich ihm aber nicht geschickt. Als ich in meiner Fritzbox nachgeschaut habe, stellte ich fest, dass wir doch keine Sperre drin hatten. Trotzdem bin ich und mein Mann uns sicher, dass wir solche Nummern nicht gewählt haben. Ein Einzelverbindungsnachweis kostet Geld, zumindest bei 1&1, wenn man ihn nachträglich haben will. Das will ich nicht investieren, noch nicht!! Ich habe auch meinen Anbieter (1&1) angerufen, gefragt ob sie diese Firma kennen, bzw mit ihnen irgendwie zusammen arbeiten? Das wurde verneint! Jetzt kam am 25.03 wieder Post von acoreus, diesmal ein gerichtliches Mahnverfahren!! Drin steht, da wir noch die Forderungen ihrer Auftraggeberin nicht vollständig ausgeglichen haben, empfehlen die das gerichtliche Mahnverfahren auszusprechen.
Jetzt bin ich nicht mehr so ruhig und weiß net wie ich mich weiterhin verhalten soll!!:unzufrieden:
Dieser Brief ist sehr direkt und es stehen so viele negative Sachen drin, alles was auf uns zukommen wird, wenn wir nicht endlich bezahlen. Ich habe Angst vor dem, was noch so kommen wird.
Was sollen wir tun???

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 03:03:47 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 02:55:41 ----------

Nochmal ich,
habe vorgesten eine Email an das Bundesverband deutscher Inkasso-Unternehmen geschrieben wegen dem gerichtlichen Mahnverfahren. Jetzt fordern die von mir, dass ich ihnen alle Papiere und Korrespondenz zuschicke und dei ganze Sache ausführlich schildere. 
Soll ich das tun??


----------



## darkchrisman (2 April 2010)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

Es geht leider aus Deinem Text nicht hervor, wann denn die von Acoreus angemahnte Forderung entstanden sein soll. 
Wenn die Forderung nämlich bis zum 31.12.2006 entstanden ist, ist sie per 01.01.2010 0:00 Uhr gemäß § 195 BGB verjährt. Acoreus ist bekannt dafür, dass sie versuchen, verjährte Kleinbeträge einzutreiben.

Sollte die Verjährung eingetreten sein, solltest Du Acoreus eine "Einrede der Verjährung" gemäß § 214 BGB per Einschreiben/Rückschein zustellen.

Vor einem gerichtlichen Mahnverfahren musst Du keine Angst haben, im Gegenteil. Acoreus beantragt in dem Falle einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid, dem kannst Du widersprechen (Frist 14 Tage). Das würde Acoreus dazu zwingen, Klage gegen Dich einzureichen, was dazu führen würde, dass sie die Forderung stichhaltig beweisen müssten. Sollte bereits Verjährung eingetreten sein, könntest Du selbst dann noch eine Einrede der Verjährung ans Gericht schicken, auch wenn ich dafür plädiere dies gleich ans Inkasso-Büro zu schicken, weil dies in der Regel viel Schreibkram erspart.

Acoreus geht auf Dummfang und spielt mit den Ängsten der Leute. Meine Erfahrung ist, dass man bis zum Sankt-Nimmerleins-Tag wartet, wenn man sie auffordert, Ihre Forderung anhand von Einzelverbindungsnachweisen und Telekommunikationsprotokollen nachzuweisen. Sie spekulieren darauf, dass die Leute die Forderung schnell bezahlen, weil sie sie nicht mehr nachvollziehen können und sich, wie Du, nicht mehr daran erinnern können, ob jemals das Telefonat etc. stattfand. Wenn 10 von 100 bezahlen, haben sie schon Gewinn gemacht, weil sie die Forderungen von den ursprünglichen Gläubigern für Peanuts aufkaufen. Wenn sie also eine Ursrüngliche Forderung von 10 Euro für 3,50 Euro aufkaufen, haben sie bei einer Inkassogebühr von 35 Euro schon das Geld für 9 gekaufte Forderungen drin, wenn einer zahlt.

Es ist daher eh unwahrscheinlich, dass es zum gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid kommt, da dieser das Gewinnergebnis drastisch absenkt. Sie werden also im schlimmsten Falle weiter herummahnen oder irgendwelche Vergleiche anbieten. Darauf solltest Du keinesfalls reagieren, denn auch die Zeit ist mit Dir, wenn die Forderung noch nicht verjährt sein sollte, denn die laufende Verjährung wird erst mit Rechtskraft des gerichtlichen Vollstreckungsbescheides gestoppt. Bei Vergleichsversuchen solltest Du auch wissen, dass ernsthafte Vergleichsverhandlungen ebenfalls eine Verjährung hemmen können, was natürlich nicht in deinem Interesse liegt. Wenn die Dir also so etwas schicken, nicht reagieren. Auch Zahlungen solltest Du nicht leisten, da der Gläubiger diese auch bei Verjährung nicht zurückzahlen muss, denn: Verjährung beendet nicht die Forderung, sondern gewährt dem Schuldner ein lediglich ein nachhaltiges Leistungsverweigerungsrecht. Sollte der Gläubiger, wie z.B. Banken bei Krediten, ein vertragliches Zugriffsrecht auf pfändbare Güter oder Beträge haben, z.B. Lohn, darf er sich trotz Verjährung daraus befriedigen. Deshalb sollte man stets aufpassen, ob so etwas in Verträgen drin steht. Bei der Telekommunikationsbranche kommt dies allerdings nicht vor ... bisher.

Was den BDIU angeht, so solltest Du den die Unterlagen durchaus schicken, vorallem wenn die Forderung verjährt ist. Auch solltest Du denen diese unverschämte Brüllerei am Telefon detailgenau schildern. Ein Tipp: Mach das erst, nachdem Du ggf. die Verjährungseinrede geschickt hast, denn Acoreus bestätigt nichts. So bekommst Du wenigstens durch die Stellungnahme von Acoreus an den BDIU eine Bestätigung über den Eingang und die Kenntnisnahme der Verjährungseinrede, da Dir der BDIU einen Auszug aus der Stellungnahme schickt.

 Beispiel für eine Verjährungseinrede:



Verjährungseinrede
 

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, 

ich nehme Bezug auf Ihre bezeichnete  Forderung vom TT.MM.JJJJ in Höhe von XXX,xx EUR und stelle fest, dass  die Forderung aus dem Jahre 2003 gemäß § 195 BGB mit Ablauf des  31.12.2006 verjährt ist. 

Ich mache somit von meinem  Leistungsverweigerungsrecht gemäß § 214 Satz 1 BGB Gebrauch. 

Gründe für eine Hemmung der Verjährung  sind nicht erkennbar und es war Ihnen möglich und zumutbar, die  Forderung innerhalb der regelmäßigen Verjährungsfrist zu verfolgen.


----------



## gg_82 (2 April 2010)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

Hallo,
das ist ja das Problem. Es ist nicht verjährt!! Der erste Brief kam Mitte Oktober, eine Zahlungserinnerung!!! mit insgesamt 11,-€. 2 Wochen später, am 29.10.09 kam schon das erste Schreiben von acoreus. Diese forderten schon 53,53!! ( schuldigung, hatte mich vorhin mit den 35,-€ vertan). Auf der Rückseite steht: POsition zur Rechnung vom 15.09.09 ausgestellt von Telefonica Deutschland GmbH (sogar mit RG.NR und KD.NR.): IN-telegence, Internet-Bezahlung 6,03€. Zahlungserinnerung vom 11.10.09 (mit Aktenzeichen): IN-telegence, Mahnspesen 5,-€. Das sollte ich bezahlen. Aber für was?? Mit Telefonica Deutschland nie was zutun gehabt. Komischer weise ist eine Rechnung nie angekommen, die schickten sofort eine Zahlungserinnerung. 
Die 2te Zahlungserinnerung kam am 10.11.09 mit 10,90€, zur Rechnung vom 15.10.09. Diese Rechnung war auch nie bei uns angekommen. Am 25.11.09 wieder ein Schreiben von acoreus.*LETZTE AUSSERGERICHTLICHE MAHNUNG *mit Gesamtbetrag von 74,43€. Dann im Januar erneut eine *AKTUALISIERTE FORDERUNGSAUFSTELLUNG *mit insgesamt 79,43€. Dann sollte ich ja den Beweis vorzeigen wegen der gesperrten 0900-Nummern, was ich net getan habe. Darauf kam dann im März ein Erinnerungsschreiben von acoreus, *ANFORDERUNG VON BELEGEN!!* Ein Zitat aus dem Schreiben: *Bitte bedenken Sie, dass Sie nach deutscher Rechtsprechung dazu verpflichtet sind, entlastende Nachweise wie angefordert zur Verfügung zu stellen.*   Ich schätze das muss ich wirklich tun! Aber jetzt kommt ja eh der Mahnbescheid .
Mann, Mann, Mann:motz:


----------



## darkchrisman (2 April 2010)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*



> Hallo,
> das ist ja das Problem. Es ist nicht verjährt!! Der erste Brief kam Mitte Oktober, eine Zahlungserinnerung!!! mit insgesamt 11,-€. 2 Wochen später, am 29.10.09 kam schon das erste Schreiben von acoreus. Diese forderten schon 53,53!! ( schuldigung, hatte mich vorhin mit den 35,-€ vertan). Auf der Rückseite steht: POsition zur Rechnung vom 15.09.09


OK, die Rechnung selbst -also die Hauptforderung- ist offensichtlich vom 15.09.2009, somit nicht verjährt, wie Du richtig bemerkst.
Telefonica ist ein spanischer Telemedienkonzern, u.a. Eigentümer von O2 und seit Februar auch von ALICE Hansenet. Somit hat der schreiende Typ am Telefon schon einmal eine Falschauskunft erteilt, wenn er sagte, dass es sich dabei um VODAFON handelt.
*
*


> *ANFORDERUNG VON BELEGEN!!* Ein Zitat aus dem Schreiben: *Bitte bedenken Sie, dass Sie nach deutscher Rechtsprechung dazu verpflichtet sind, entlastende Nachweise wie angefordert zur Verfügung zu stellen.*   Ich schätze das muss ich wirklich tun! Aber jetzt kommt ja eh der Mahnbescheid.



Du bist keinesfalls verpflichtet, nach deutscher Rechtssprechung schon überhaupt nicht, einem Inkassounternehmen entlastende Nachweise zur Verfügung zu stellen. Im Gegenteil: Das Inkassounternehmen ist verpflichtet, eine Forderung zu belegen. Grundsätzlich ist immer der Gläubiger in der Beweispflicht. Hier wird eindeutig versucht, Dich einzuschüchtern. Wie gesagt, der Mahnbescheid ist nicht unbedingt Dein Feind, wenn Du nicht sicher bist, ob diese Forderung tatsächlich zurecht besteht oder nicht. Lass sie mahnen und fordern, soviel sie wollen. Wenn der gerichtliche Mahnbescheid tatsächlich kommt, dann lege binnen einer Frist von 14 Tagen (Eingang des Widerspruchs beim Gericht) Widerspruch ein, dann ist aCS gezwungen, gegen Dich Klage einzureichen, um die Forderung gegen Dich weiter verfolgen zu können. Eine Klage setzt eine Klageschrift nebst Beifügung der Beweise voraus, die den Klageinhalt belegen.
Das sie von Dir "entlastende Nachweise" fordern, ist für mich ein Indiz dafür, dass Ihnen "belastende Beweise" fehlen könnten.
Auch wenn hier eine Verjährung scheinbar nicht gegeben ist, kannst Du immer noch locker bleiben, denn die Gerichtskosten richten sich nach der Hauptforderung, sprich 11 Euro und sämtliche Gerichtskosten müssen vom Gläubiger vorausgelegt werden. Es ist also fraglich, ob es sich für ACS überhaupt lohnt, gegen Dich mit rechtlichen Schritten vorzugehen.


----------



## gg_82 (3 April 2010)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

Oh WOW,
danke für solche tollen Ratschläge. Wir werden dann mal abwarten was passiert. Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden.
Echt, solchen Idioten muss das Handwerk gelegt werden. Das kann doch nicht wahr sein, das die deutsche Regierung nichts dagegen unternehmen kann.
Eine riesengroße Gesetzeslücke!!! Da denkt man schon gern über Selbstjustiz nach.
danke nochmal


----------



## Widerstaendler (7 April 2010)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

Hallo, so arg muss dass nicht gesehen werden. Die Briefe von acoreus sind reine Drohgebärden, auf die man nicht heranfallen sollte. Erst ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid sollte zum Handeln zwingen. Nur ist es für acoreus sehr teuer und zudem muss acoreus vor Gericht auch ihren vorgebrachten Anspruch beweisen.

In den meisten Fällen können sie es nicht. Da sind zum einen die netten Call by Call Anbieter, die die Internetseiten mit den Tarifen manchmal fehlerhaft gestalten. Zum anderen sind es die Abrechner, die gar keinen Wert auf korrekte Abrechnung legen.

Meistens folgt in einer der nächsten Rechnungen eine zu hohe Rechnung, die auch unbegründet ist, und zurecht vom Nutzer abgelehnt wird. Auf meinen Forderungen eine berichtigte Rechnung zu zu senden folgte immer eine Antwort, dass die von mir zu viel bezahlte Summe in einer der nächsten Rechnungen berichtigt wird.

Mal ehrlich, ich bin keine Bank und heiße auch nicht Kreditanstalt für Call by Call Anbieter. Meistens wird eine weitaus vielfacher Preis der tatsächlichen Summe gefordert.

Würde irgend jemand für ein Brot 100 Euro zahlen, nur weil der an der Kasse den Preis nicht eintippen kann oder falsch einscannt?

Entweder die Damen und Herren der verrechneten Zunft rechnen richtig, oder es folgt kein Geld.

Eigentlich müßten alle Menschen, die von acoreus unberechtigte Forderungen bekommen haben und auch bezahlt haben, diese mit Zinsen inklusive Entschädigungen zurück bekommen.

Eine Bekannte in der der Nähe von Berlin zahlte erst kürzlich 2 Beträge von insgesamt 130 Euro an acoreus. Dabei war die erste Mahnung gar nicht berechtigt und die zweite Mahnung bereits verjährt. Es ging um eine Hauptforderung von insgesamt 2,80 Euro.


----------



## darkchrisman (7 April 2010)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*



Widerstaendler schrieb:


> Eigentlich müßten alle Menschen, die von acoreus unberechtigte Forderungen bekommen haben und auch bezahlt haben, diese mit Zinsen inklusive Entschädigungen zurück bekommen.
> 
> Eine Bekannte in der der Nähe von Berlin zahlte erst kürzlich 2 Beträge von insgesamt 130 Euro an acoreus. Dabei war die erste Mahnung gar nicht berechtigt und die zweite Mahnung bereits verjährt. Es ging um eine Hauptforderung von insgesamt 2,80 Euro.



Gegen diese Rückzahlung spricht leider das BGB und eine Verjährung sagt immer noch nichts über die Rechtmäßigkeit der Forderung an sich aus.


----------



## Mami Silvia (9 April 2010)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

Ich habe auch was Feines zu dem Thema.
Mir wurde von meinem (mitlerweile zum-Glück-nicht-mehr) Telefonanbieter im Januar 2010 ein Betrag von 10,15€ von meinem Konto eingezogen für eine angebliche Rechnung der inTelegence.
Da mir keine Rechnung vorlag und ich auch nicht gewußt hätte, wann ich mit den lieben Leuten irgendetwas hätte zu tun haben können, gab' ich die Lastschrift zurück.
Und damit fing das Theater an. Ich bekam eine Manung von inTelegence, auf die ich mit einem Schreiben antwortete mit dem Hinweis, das ich nie eine Rechnung erhalten habe, und auch keinen Dienst von ihnen in Anspruch genommen hätte. Nun, zumindest weiß ich seit dieser Mahnung, das ich dies am 18.12.2009 getan haben soll. Das Einzige, was an diesem Tag war (ich konnte mir das so gut merken, weil es ein doch recht markantes Datum für mich ist), war das ein Anruf bei mir auf dem Festnetz einging, wo sich eine Computerstimme meldete mit den Worten "Sreche ich mit dem Anschluß von [Name]..." da legte ich dann auf, denn ich habe nicht etwas [Name] ersetzt, weil hier mein Familienname genannt worden wäre, nein, es wurde genau so "gesagt".
Statt allerdings auf mein Schreiben zu antworten, bekam ich natürlich umgehend Post von der Accoureus in Neuss (mitlerweile auch schon zum 2. Mal).

Hat jemand einen Tip, was ich noch machen kann außer ggfs. meinen Anwalt damit zu bemühen?

Herzlichen Dank.


----------



## Widerstaendler (10 April 2010)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

Nun ist das BGB nicht das Grundgesetz. Und es wurden schon viele Gesetze auch von anderen Gesetzbüchern gekippt. Weil diese eben gegen die Verfassung verstoßen haben. Leider muss erst vor dem Bundesverfassungsgericht dies verhandelt und entschieden werden.

Aber zu den dubiosen Anrufen. Diese müssen nie bezahlt werden. Dass Acoreus es eintreiben will, scheint aus ihrer moralisch flexiblen Haltung heraus entstanden sein. Die Bundesnetzagentur hat sich bereits dazu geäußert. Melde die dubiose Nummer der Bundesnetzagentur. Diese wird die Nummer abschalten. Alle Forderungen mit dieser Nummer in Verbindung stehen sind nichtig.

Also ruhig zurücklehnen und abwarten. Nebenbei es auch der Staatsanwaltschaft mitteilen. Die haben bestimmt schon einige Anzeigen vorliegen.

Ich habe noch 2 Anrufe von einem Friedrich von Haber und einem Ralf Sommer auf dem AB. Der verspricht bei einem Rückruf einen Audi, BMW oder 25000, 30000 Euro. Die Bundesnetzagentur ist bereits darüber informiert und hat in einer Sendung im öffentlich-rechtlichen Rundfunk darauf hingewiesen.

Auch wenn die 0900er Nummer angerufen wurde, sind die entstandenen Kosten nichtig. Die Anrufe dienen nur einem Zweck, der Abzocke. Das ist unlauterer Wettbewerb und Vortäuschung falscher Tatsachen. Alle Angaben in diesem Anruf mit Gewinn, Name usw sind frei von den Machern erfunden um den Rückruf auf die 0900er Nummer zu provozieren. 0900303... ist einer dieser dubiosen Telefonabzocknummern. "Vereinigung Gewinnspiel Eintragsdienste" oder "Gewinnklub Deutschland" oder auch andere Bezeichnungen werden genannt. Die stimmen alle nicht.

Ein Anwalt braucht es bestimmt nicht. Eher eine Anzeige. Sollte es so sein, wie ich es beschrieben habe, dann nicht bezahlen.

Ich gebe natürlich keine rechtliche Beratung. Jede kann selbst entscheiden was er tut und wie er handelt. Ich schreibe nur, was ich in diesem Fall getan hätte. Acoreus wird auch in Zukunft mit keinerlei Zahlungen zu rechnen haben. Eine nette Anzeige bei der Polizei war allemal besser gewesen. Wahrscheinlich auch deshalb diese Ruhe.


----------



## Mami Silvia (12 April 2010)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*



Widerstaendler schrieb:


> ...
> Ich gebe natürlich keine rechtliche Beratung. Jede kann selbst entscheiden was er tut und wie er handelt. Ich schreibe nur, was ich in diesem Fall getan hätte.
> ...



Trotzdem sind Deine Tips, die Du hier gibst, sowohl die, die ich von Dir schon vorher hier gelesen habe, wie auch das, was Du zu dem was ich schrieb, gibst sehr hilfreich. Vielen lieben Dank dafür von mir.


----------



## gg_82 (24 April 2010)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

Hallo zusammen,
wie ich ja versprochen habe, melde ich mich zurück! Mit dieser Nachricht: heute hatte ich ein Brief vom Anwalt *Schönberger & Partner*. Diese vertreten die Firma In-telegence GmbH & Co.KG. Ich schulde der genannten Firma einen Betrag in Höhe von 79,75 €, dazu kommen die Gebühren vom Anwalt. Demnach beläuft sich die Summe auf 118,75 €. Das Geld muss bis zum 05.05.2010 bezahlt werden. Jetzt bin ich ein wenig verwirrt. Ich habe eigentlich auf ein Mahnbescheid gewartet. Mit nem Anwalt überhaupt nicht! Die meinen das verdammt ernst wie`s aussieht. Was ist jetzt zu tun?


----------



## technofreak (24 April 2010)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*



gg_82 schrieb:


> Mit nem Anwalt überhaupt nicht! Die meinen das verdammt ernst wie`s aussieht.


Anwälte sind nichts  weiter als bezahlte Schreibknechte ohne  jede Sondervollmacht.

Sie sollen  einschüchtern wie du  es bei  dir  ja siehst. Ernst ist dabei gar nichts  .
Ernstzunehmen aber dennoch nichts  Ernstes wäre ein Mahnbescheid  = Mahndrohmüll mit amtlichem Siegel für 23€ 

>>   Mahnbescheid: Dichtung und Wahrheit: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## gg_82 (25 April 2010)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

Also soll ich den Anwalt einfach ignorieren?


----------



## technofreak (25 April 2010)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*



gg_82 schrieb:


> Also soll ich den Anwalt einfach ignorieren?



Das Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz verbietet Antworten wie   "tu dies, tu das" 

Entscheiden mußt du   schon selber. Die Infos  sagen aber  mehr als deutlich, 
was zu  tun bzw *nicht*  tun ist...


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Mai 2010)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

Hallo Leute,
ich habe bei acoreus auch mal gearbeitet. Das ist eine [ edit]  firma (weshalb ich da gekündigt habe) , die fordern verjährte forderungen an. Die verarschen alte menschen usw.
Ihr braucht bei denen für diese glücksspiele und verjährte forderungen nicht zu zahlen.
Die werden euch zwar mit drohbriefe bombadieren, aber mehr können sie nicht tun.

DAs ist eine asi firma


----------



## Renana (1 Juni 2010)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

Hallo!
Ich habe auch ein Problem mit Acoreus. Diese waren von ClickAndBuy (auch so merkwürdige Gesellen) beauftragt worden, welche von einem Konto abbuchen wollten, dass ich gekündigt hatte. Also tatsächlich meine Schuld. Allerdings habe ich die Forderung (fristgerecht laut erster Mahnung, eine zweite gabs nicht sondern direkt die Sperrung des Kontos) am 07.05. beglichen, sogar inklusive der horrenden Mahngebühren, am 11.05. kam das Geld bei denen an.

Am 15.05. hat mir dann Accoreus geschrieben. An eine relativ frei erfundene Adresse, an der ich nie gewohnt habe. 37,50 € Inkassogebühr plus die Hauptforderung (5,99 €) und die Mahngebühren für die Hauptforderung. Wegen der komischen Adresse erreichte mich der Brief am erst zwei Wochen später, zeitgleich erreichte die komische Adresse bereits der zweite. In diesem wird die eingegangene Zahlung berücksichtigt, allerdings betragen die Inkassogebühren inzwischen 50 €. Pampige (drohende) Auskunft am Telefon inklusive.

Der Kontakt mit ClickAndBuy war auch ziemlich unerfreulich. Hier hatte ich darum gebeten (na gut, verlangt), den Sachverhalt zu klären, sprich, Accoreus zurückzupfeifen. Leider kann ClickAndBuy mir "nicht mehr helfen", ich solle, sollte ich "die Rechtmäßigkeit des Mahnverfahren anzweifeln, den Rechtsweg einleiten". 

Was nun? Meiner Ansicht nach ist schon das Beauftragen von Accoreus nicht gerechtfertigt gewesen, und nun soll ich die zu Unrecht entstandenen Kosten auch noch übernehmen? Außerdem ist ja nun die Hauptforderung längst (und fristgerecht) beglichen. Wat mach ich denn nu? Warten? Oder sind die im Recht?

Verwirrte Grüße - 
Renana


----------



## haudraufundschluss (1 Juni 2010)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*



Renana schrieb:


> Leider kann ClickAndBuy mir "nicht mehr helfen", ich solle, sollte ich "die Rechtmäßigkeit des Mahnverfahren anzweifeln, den Rechtsweg einleiten".


Wie ist denn überhaupt die nicht mehr bestehende Forderung auf Acoreus übergegangen? Hat ClickAndBuy Acoreus beauftragt oder haben die die Forderung verkauft?


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Juni 2010)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

Hallo!

Tja, ich wüsste auch gerne, wie das gelaufen ist mit der Weiterleitung der Daten. Ich nehme mal zu ClickAndBuys Gunsten an, dass die das beauftragt haben (und nicht verkauft). Bleibt jedoch der Fakt, dass zum Zeitpunkt der Forderung von Accoreus die Schulden bei ClickAndBuy längst beglichen waren, also sowohl überweisen als auch bei denen eingegangen. 

Lieben Gruß - 
Renana


----------



## Mami Silvia (5 Juni 2010)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

Sorry, aber für mein Dafürhalten sieht es so aus, als ob Klick and Buy die Forderung verkauft hat, denn wenn sie Accoureus "nur" beauftragt hätte, könnten sie sie auch zurück pfeifen, schließlich wären sie dann der Auftraggeber. Da sie Dir angeblich "nicht mehr" helfen können, kann ich nicht glauben, das sie die Auftraggeber sind.

Das soll nicht heißen, das es wirklich so ist. Es ist wirklich nur meine Meinung dazu, bzw. meine Interpretation.


----------



## office (9 Juni 2010)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*



gg_82 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> wie ich ja versprochen habe, melde ich mich zurück! Mit dieser Nachricht: heute hatte ich ein Brief vom Anwalt *Schönberger & Partner*. Diese vertreten die Firma In-telegence GmbH & Co.KG. Ich schulde der genannten Firma einen Betrag in Höhe von 79,75 €, dazu kommen die Gebühren vom Anwalt. Demnach beläuft sich die Summe auf 118,75 €. Das Geld muss bis zum 05.05.2010 bezahlt werden. Jetzt bin ich ein wenig verwirrt. Ich habe eigentlich auf ein Mahnbescheid gewartet. Mit nem Anwalt überhaupt nicht! Die meinen das verdammt ernst wie`s aussieht. Was ist jetzt zu tun?




Genau die Advokaten nerven mich, nachdem ich Acoreus ignoriert habe, haben die jetzt ihren Hausanwalt Schönberger angesetzt. 

Nach dem ersten Brief mit deren Bitte, doch endlich die offene Forderung zu bezahlen, sonst droht mir das und das...., verlangte ich im Antwortschreiben u.a das Prüfprotokoll der technischen Prüfung gem TKG § 45 i zu übermitteln.

Vor 2 Tagen im Postfach,

[noparse]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









[/noparse]



User Inkasso aus dem elo-forum rät, abzuwarten, was meint ihr ?


----------



## gg_82 (10 Juni 2010)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

Bei uns ist bis jetzt noch Ruhe im Schacht. Nichts vom Anwalt, nichts vom Inkasso. Aber das ist bestimmt nur die Ruhe vor dem Sturm, ich trau dem Frieden net:-?


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Juni 2010)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

Nun ist nicht daraus ersichtlich, ob die Forderung stimmt. Ich nehme mal an, dass die Hauptforderung einige Fehler enthält, sonst hätten sie die Rechnung bezahlt. Wäre es der Fall, so sind alle nachfolgenden darauf bezogenen Forderungen falsch. Wichtig dabei ist, dass man dies rechtzeitig dem Telekommunikationsunternehmen dessen Dienst genutzt wurde, auch angezeigt hat.
Nach der Forderungsaufstellung scheinen einige Ungereimtheiten von freenet zu bestehen. Leider ist nicht bekannt, ob der eine oder /und der andere Betrag richtig gestellt wurden oder nicht und ob diese bei Falscherstellung widerspruchsgerecht angemahnt wurden.
Sind diese schlichtweg nicht bezahlt worden, könnte der Anwalt gute Karten haben.
Mit Mahnschreiben vom Gericht wird sehr sparsam umgegangen. Nehmen wir mal an, die Rechnung enthält Fehler, dann müßten die Damen und Herren mit einem Widerspruch rechnen. Danach hat freenet zu beweisen, dass die Forderung berechtigt ist oder sie ziehen den Mahnbescheid zurück und die Sache ist erledigt.

Damals hatte ich alle wichtigen Seiten abgespeichert für den Fall aller Fälle.

Natürlich tun es die Anbieter nicht. Die Seiten werden nach einer gewissen Zeit entfernt.
Es gibt aber einen Dienst, der die Tarife abspeichert. ch suche mal...


----------



## office (11 Juni 2010)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*



gg_82 schrieb:


> Bei uns ist bis jetzt noch Ruhe im Schacht. Nichts vom Anwalt, nichts vom Inkasso. Aber das ist bestimmt nur die Ruhe vor dem Sturm, ich trau dem Frieden net:-?



Naja, die 8 Wochen, in denen die Abzocker dir das richtige Prüfprotokoll hätten schicken müssen, sind wohl bald zu Ende ? Dann bist du - nach bisherigen Leseberichten -  aus dem Schneider.


----------



## office (11 Juni 2010)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Nun ist nicht daraus ersichtlich, ob die Forderung stimmt. Ich nehme mal an, dass die Hauptforderung einige Fehler enthält, sonst hätten sie die Rechnung bezahlt. Wäre es der Fall, so sind alle nachfolgenden darauf bezogenen Forderungen falsch. Wichtig dabei ist, dass man dies rechtzeitig dem Telekommunikationsunternehmen dessen Dienst genutzt wurde, auch angezeigt hat.



Klingt nur begrenzt logisch, wenn mich die Gegenseite nach 3 bzw. 1 Jahr(en) erstmalig über irgendwelche Fordernungen mit Acoreus-Inkassobriefen nervt, dann ist eine 'rechtzeitige Kenntnissetzung gegenüber des Telekommunikationsunternehmens nur schwer folge zu tragen.  



> Nach der Forderungsaufstellung scheinen *einige Ungereimtheiten* von freenet zu bestehen. Leider ist nicht bekannt, ob der eine oder /und der andere Betrag richtig gestellt wurden oder nicht und ob diese bei Falscherstellung widerspruchsgerecht angemahnt wurden.Sind diese schlichtweg nicht bezahlt worden, könnte der Anwalt gute Karten haben.



Deswegen forderte ich ja das Prüfprotokoll an.

01019 GmbH ist es in meinem Fall, nicht freenet...



> Mit Mahnschreiben vom Gericht wird sehr sparsam umgegangen. Nehmen wir mal an, die Rechnung enthält Fehler, dann müßten die Damen und Herren mit einem Widerspruch rechnen. Danach hat freenet zu beweisen, dass die Forderung berechtigt ist oder sie ziehen den Mahnbescheid zurück und die Sache ist erledigt.



Sollte ein echter Mahnbescheid ins Haus flattern, werde ich natürlich das Kreuz an der richtigen Stelle machen.


----------



## Teleton (11 Juni 2010)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*



> Klingt nur begrenzt logisch, wenn mich die Gegenseite nach 3 bzw. 1 Jahr(en) erstmalig über irgendwelche Fordernungen mit Acoreus-Inkassobriefen nervt, dann ist eine 'rechtzeitige Kenntnissetzung gegenüber des Telekommunikationsunternehmens nur schwer folge zu tragen.


Zum Zeitpunkt der strittigen Anwahlen galt schon §45i TKG.  Die dort enthaltene Rügefrist von 8 Wochen nach Rechnungserhalt wird leider von immer mehr Gerichten als Ausschlussfrist gesehen.
Gibt es denn eine Rechnung des Netzbetreibers (z.B. Telekom)für Mai 2007 in der die strittigen Entgelte als "Beträge anderer Anbieter" enthalten sind?


----------



## office (11 Juni 2010)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

Ich habe keine Rechnung mehr aus 2007, und die von 2009 auch nicht.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 09:05:36 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 08:56:32 ----------

^ ich habe die forderungen erst durch die acoreusabzocker erfahren. also 2010.


----------



## Teleton (11 Juni 2010)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

Das wird problematisch wenn die Beträge enthalten waren und die zugegangene  Rechnung einen Hinweis nach § 286 Abs 3 Satz 1 BGB trägt.

Bist Du bei DTAG oder Arcor/D2 ? Zahlst Du per Lastschrift? Ist irgendwann eine Abbuchung geplatzt? Oder zahlst Du per Überweisung? Ist dabei mal eine Rechnung bis zur Mahnung liegengeblieben?


----------



## Reducal (11 Juni 2010)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Nach der Forderungsaufstellung scheinen einige Ungereimtheiten von freenet zu bestehen.


Am Beispiel von Freenet kann man da schon Fragen im Raum stehen lassen. Denn als die alte Freenet noch Freenet war gab es wohl call-by-Call-Abrechnungen, die nicht vom Provider des Anschlussinhabers umgesetzt worden sind. Solche Uraltforderungen werden derzeit auch von externen Inkassos angemahnt und ich glaube mich daran erinnern zu können, dass acoreus das macht.

@ office, schau mal genau in der Mahnung nach. Dort steht ein Begriff drin, für welche Leistung nun wirklich gefordert wird. Du behauptest, dass bei dir 01019 gegenständlich sei, das aber nichts mit Freenet zu tun habe - das stimmt nun ja wohl gar nicht, da die 01019 sehr wohl Freenet ist/war.


----------



## gg_82 (11 Juni 2010)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*



office schrieb:


> Naja, die 8 Wochen, in denen die Abzocker dir das richtige Prüfprotokoll hätten schicken müssen, sind wohl bald zu Ende ? Dann bist du - nach bisherigen Leseberichten -  aus dem Schneider.


Das klingt toll!! Aber ich habe ja keine Prüfprotokolle eingefordert. Zählt das dann trotzdem??


----------



## Teleton (11 Juni 2010)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*



> Das klingt toll!! Aber ich habe ja keine Prüfprotokolle eingefordert. Zählt das dann trotzdem??


Die Überschreitung der Vorlagefrist läßt nur die Wirkungen des Verzuges entfallen nicht die Forderung selbst. Die ist dann nur erstmal nicht fällig.


			
				$45i TKG schrieb:
			
		

> ...nicht binnen acht Wochen nach einer Beanstandung, erlöschen bis dahin entstandene Ansprüche aus Verzug...


Greift aber nur wenn vom Verbraucher fristgerecht Prüfung gefordert wurde.


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

auch ich habe post von acoreus bekommen.habe telekom angrufen und habe erfahren das ich den betrag von 5,97 direkt an telekom überweisen kann und das innerhalb von 90 tagen.vorher können die nix machen.werde einspruch und beweise vorlegen damit die viel.ruhe geben.werde euch auf dem laufenden halten.


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

Hallo, auch mir geht es jetzt so habe gestern einen Brief von der gesagte Firma erhalten und sie fodern mich auf mich mit ihnen in Kontakt zu setzen ..weiß gar nicht warum..
Wie verhalte ich mich jetzt richtig?????


----------



## Unregistriert (14 August 2010)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

Hi,
Erst mal freue ich mich sehr, dass ich nicht die Einzige bin, die hier Nachricht von der allseits beliebten Firma Acoreus bekommt. Da ich eine Mahnung von besagteer Firma erhalten habe (über 250,00), ich mir aber nicht erklären kann wieso wollte ich fragen: Was tun? Anscheinend wurde da eine 0900- Nummer angerufen, dieses hatte ich aber schon bezahlt und meine Kinderzur Rechenschaft gezogen. Eigentlich habe ich gedacht, ich hätte nun meine Ruhe als plötzlich diese Monster-Rechnung ins Haus flatterte. Ich habe bis noch nicht gezahlt undich habe es eigentlich auch nicht vor, da ich nicht weiß wofür ich das Geld überhaupt zahlen soll. Jetzt droht mir Acoreus mit Mahnungen und Klage.
Über Antworten würde ich mich sehr freuen, da ich mich etwas überfordert fühle aber auch richtig sauer bin.
Mit freundliche Grüßen


----------



## Unregistriert (21 August 2010)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

Heute ist bei mir ein Brief reingeflattert. IN-telegence hat die Streitigkeit an den hier schon genannten Rechtsanwalt Schöneberger übergeben. Aus 60 Euro sind mittlerweile 160 geworden.

Der Anwalt droht ebenfalls mit Gericht.


----------



## Captain Picard (21 August 2010)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Der Anwalt droht ebenfalls mit Gericht.


Seriöse Anwälte drohen nicht sondern klagen tatsächlich.


----------



## unregistriert (24 August 2010)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

Auch ich habe heute Post von denen erhalten. Und auch bei mir war die Fordernde Firma die IN-telegence bei der angeblich eine 0900 Nummer genutzt worden sei. Angebliche Postionen waren aus Rechnungen vom 22.05.2010 sowie vom 23.06.2010
Näheres steht in diesem Schreiben nicht. Ich werde die Firma jetzt erstmal auffordern mir eine GENAUE Angabe zu besagten Positionen zukommen zu lassen. Bezahlen werd ich aber auf KEINEN Fall!!!
MfG


----------



## ollybolly (13 September 2010)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

Hallo auch ich habe heute zum 2. mal Post von dieser Firma acoreus bekommen beim erstenmal konnte ich nichts damit anfangen und habe nachgefragt um welche Forderungen es sich handelt da erfuhr ich das es Kosten waren die die Telekom mit auf der Rechnung hat ich habe diese bezahlt etwas verspätet doch die Telekom hat mir bestättigt das es auch weitergeleitet wurde ,darauf hin habe ich nochmals bei denen angerufen und haben mitgeteielt das sie den Betrag bekommen haben darauf schrie mich der am anderen Ende der Stippe an aber verspätet und somit sind die Forderungen gerechtfertigt.Die Fordern jetzt eine Bearbeitungsgebühr von 57,50 drohen mit Mahnbescheid Vollstreckung und Einleitung der Zwangsvollstreckung gerichtliches Schuldverzeichnis was die Bonität negativ beeinflußt u.s.w .Sind die im Recht oder kann ich das in den Lostopf hauen. Wäre dankbar für einen Tipp. Danke  ollybolly


----------



## Widerstaendler (15 September 2010)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

Hallo an Alle, na wer so lieb in den Telefonkasten brüllt hat auch das Recht unglaublich hohe Summen für das Anschreien zu fordern. Na mal ehrlich, gehört so etwas zu einem seriösem Geschäftsgebarren? Vor langer Zeit lehnte ich mich zurück und wartete ganz einfach auf die Dinge die kommen sollten.
Angedroht wurde viel. Letztendlich passierte einfach nichts. Ab und zu diese nette Post, die mich dazu bewegen soll, Geld zu überweisen. Na ich bin doch nicht vom Rübenlaster gefallen. Und Einträge irgendwo, was juckt es mich. Bin ich von der SCHUFA abhängig? Ein nettes aber klares NEIN.

Ich nenne es mal Masche. Hier bei mir gehen Anrufe ein, die nie irgendetwas auf den Anrufbeantworter hinterlassen. Irgendeine phantastische Nummer wird hinterlassen. Nun sind sittenwidrige Kosten gar keine Kosten. Also diese müssen auch nicht bezahlt werden. Das wissen auch die Damen und Herren bei acoreus. Und Einklagen verursacht spätestens acoreus bei dem Mahnbescheid Kosten. Reagiert der Empfänger nicht in der angegebenen Frist, so tritt ein Automatismus in Kraft, der acoreus einen 30 Jahre lang währenden Titel einbringen kann. Aber wenn der Empfänger reagiert, dann muss acoreus etwas beweisen und das vor dem Gericht.

Preiswerter ist das Versenden von diesen schnuckligen Briefen inklusive Geldforderungen. Viele bezahlen nicht. Aber es gibt die, "ich will meine Ruhe haben Leute", die bezahlen. Und die bezahlen dank der guten Summe gleich die Rechnungen der anderen mit.

Gerichtliche Mahnschreiben werden die ultimative Ausnahme darstellen. Und wenn so ein Schriftstück sich anschickt die Schwelle der Wohnungstür zu überschreiten, dann den Widerspruch nutzen. Ein Zettel ist mit dabei, der ausgefüllt mit netten Ankreuzungen versehen, gleich wieder mit Einschreiben und Rückschein zurück gesendet wird. So habe ich einer großen Versicherung dazu bewegen können, die Sache auf sich beruhen zu lassen.

Im übrigen kann jeder am Gericht einem anderen ein gerichtliches Mahnschreiben zusenden lassen. Das Gericht prüft dabei nichts. Erst bei dem Widerspruch und die bei der anschliessenden Verhandlung wird die Forderung überprüft. Es sei denn, der Fordernde zieht seine Forderung zurück.

Ich sehe es gelassen.


----------



## webwatcher (15 September 2010)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*



Widerstaendler schrieb:


> Im übrigen kann jeder am Gericht einem anderen ein gerichtliches Mahnschreiben zusenden lassen. Das Gericht prüft dabei nichts. Erst bei dem Widerspruch und die bei der anschliessenden Verhandlung wird die Forderung überprüft. Es sei denn, der Fordernde zieht seine Forderung zurück.


>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html
Kostet  ab 23€ aufwärts per Vorkasse


----------



## ollybolly (16 September 2010)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

Hallo

danke für die ausführliche Antwort nun ich gehöre nicht zu den die sich ins Boxhorn jagen lassen und etwas zahlen was nicht gerechtfertigt ist.Habe shon einige solche Firmen stand gehalten mal sehn wann wieder Post kommt. LG ollybolly


----------



## Fratuschmatula (8 Oktober 2010)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

Hallo,

wir haben mit dieser dubiosen Firma auch Erfahrungen gemacht. 
Diesen Januar wurde meine Frau mit abstrusen Forderungen ohne jegliche Angabe eines Grundes oder angeblichen "Gläubigers" in Höhe von 143,irgendwas € inklusive unterschwelliger Drohung belästigt. Daraufhin, da diese ganze Forderung logischerweise haltlos und das Anschreiben auch ziemlich unwirsch war, drohten wir unsererseits mit strafrechtlichen Maßnahmen und baten diese "seriöse Firma" um entsprechende Unterlagen, die die angebliche Forderung beweisen könnte.
Zahlung wurde von uns kategorisch verweigert und wie gesagt mit Strafanzeige gedroht.
Man hörte nie wieder etwas davon.

Merkwürdigerweise bekam mein Schwiegervater vor 3 Tagen auch eine "ausstehende Forderung" über einen "Restsaldo", was so "vereinbart" war, da er "einen finanziellen Engpaß" hatte. Er soll übrigens eine "Telekommunikationsdienstleistung" in Anspruch genommen haben.
Er hatte angeblich schon Zahlungen geleistet, da er aber nichts mehr zahlen konnte, will ihm acoreus eine gewisse Zeit eingeräumt haben, und fordert nun eine angebliche Restsumme über 114,48€ ein. Nur weiß keiner was davon.
Das Interessante: erstens hatte er nie irgendsowas in Anspruch genommen, zweitens niemals irgendwelche Zahlungen an diese Firma geleistet und drittens von diesem Drecksverein im Leben noch nie was gehört.
Natürlich wurden ebenfalls strafrechtliche Konsequenzen angedroht und jegliche Zahlung verweigert. (Einschreiben mit Rückschein)

Mich tät mal interessieren, auf welcher gesetzlichen Grundlage so Lumpenbagage Leute unter Datenmißbrauch und in voller Betrugsabsicht belästigen und/oder nötigen darf. Vor allem, woher nehmen die die Adressen, persönlichen Daten? Das die Forderungen vollkommen haltlos sind, wissen die auch selber. Wodurch ist so üble Geschäftspraxis gedeckt?
So wie es scheint, funktioniert sowas wohl nur in Deutschland. In anderen Ländern würde das Gesindel Besuch mit ner AK47 bekommen.
So wie ich aber auch woanders mitbekommen habe, ist noch keiner verklagt worden, der sich gewehrt hat, anders scheints auszusehen, wer des lieben Friedens willen vorläufig oder aus Angst bezahlt hat, ist das Geld wohl los, wiederbekommen hat wohl noch niemand etwas.
Auch habe ich nichts weiter gefunden, das acoreus aufgrund solcher Erfindungen jemals vor Gericht ging.
Aber offensichtlich scheinen die auch berechtigte Forderungen zu bearbeiten, sowas solls ja auch geben.
Aber aufgrund mehrtausendfachen, vollendeten Betrugs und versuchten Betruges seit mindestens 2002 (die frühesten Aufzeichnungen die ich fand), wieso hat dieser kriminellen Bande noch keiner das Handwerk gelegt, es sind ja auch seit Jahren mehrere Staatsanwaltschaften hinterdrein und in den TV-Medien wurde das Lumpenpack ja auch schon unrühmlich vorgestellt? Wieso kann sowas über Jahre so unbehelligt agieren, trotz Unmassen Strafanzeigen und Ermittlungsverfahren? Wieso kann so Gesindel nicht einfach die Zulassung einkassiert werden, nicht können oder nicht wollen? Sowas gehört schlicht hinter Gitter oder einfach mal richtig eine in die Fresse mit nem Brecheisen, am besten jeden Tag!
(sorry, aber dieses üble Pack läßt bei mir langsam leichte Wutgefühle aufkommen...normal äußere ich mich nicht so. :unzufrieden: )

Gruß Fratuschmatula?


----------



## Fratuschmatula (8 Oktober 2010)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

Nachtrag: Es existierten weder bei meiner Frau oder meinem Schwiegervater  irgendwelche Rechnungen, Mahnungen etc. es kam beide Male nur acoreus mit (natürlich haltlosen) Inkassobescheiden, Androhung von Lohnpfändungen, Kontopfändungen oder anderen mißliebigen Konsequenzen.


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Dezember 2010)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

Ich habe auch eine Mahnung bekommen. Erst in diesem Jahr für das Jahr 2006. Die Forderung ist also schon verjährt. Nun schreibt ihr alle, dass ihr ein Einschreiben geschickt habt. Ich sehe aber nicht ein, warum ich für den Verein noch Geld ausgeben soll, zumal die Forderung an sich schon nicht gerechtfertigt ist. In dem Schreiben habe ich auch eine Aktennummer und ein Internetpasswort erhalten. Wenn ich da aber draufgehe, springt mein Virenprogramm an. Ebenfalls, wenn ich denen über "Kontakt" schreiben will. 
Nun meine Frage, ob jemand die direkte Mail-Adresse von denen hat und wie man sich verhalten soll, wenn die Forderung verjährt ist und man kein Geld für die Bande ausgeben will.


----------



## Hippo (3 Dezember 2010)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

Bei mir ist die Ablage für solche Schreiben grün, hat oben eine große Klappe und steht außen neben der Haustür ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Und wenn die Mahnung per Mail gekommen ist gehts entsorgen noch einfacher.
Die agieren halt nach dem Motto "Man kanns ja mal probieren ..."
Wegschmeißen oder zum ewigen Angedenken in den Ordner verbannen damit man später was zum Lachen hat - feddisch


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (3 Dezember 2010)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

Es ist aber doch beruhigender, ein Problem gleich aus der Welt zu schaffen, als abzuwarten, was da sonst noch so angeflattert kommt.

Der unbekannte Gast hier könnte einfach die eMailadresse von der Internetseite des fordernden Unternehmen nehmen und unter seiner Aktennummer auf die Verjährung hinweisen. Verjährung tritt nun mal nicht automatisch ein, sie bedarf der Einrede.


----------



## Hippo (3 Dezember 2010)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

Die Einrede der Verjährung mußt Du erst bringen wenn Bananen am Südpol wachsen, ähm das vor Gericht geht.
Alle Mahnpupse vorher sind das Papier nicht wert auf das sie geschrieben sind.
Und meinst wenn die Mahnpupsbranche schon erste Mahnungen mit Leistungsdatum 2006  rausschickt daß die dann ein Schreiben zur Kenntnis nehmen in dem was von Verjährung steht?


----------



## Widerstaendler (5 Dezember 2010)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

Die Mahnpupser finde ich eine tolle Bezeichnung. Nun habe ich von diesem Unternehmen nichts mehr gehört oder gelesen. Und ich bin der Meinung, dass man es ruhig auf ein Gerichtsverfahren ankommen lassen sollte.
Weshalb sollte ich Einrede oder sonstige Schreiben, die mir noch Geld kosten, versenden? Sehe ich nicht ein und nur und einzig allein ein gerichtliches Schreiben würde mich zum Handeln zwingen. An sonsten still ruht der See.
Die Briefe mit fordernden Inhalt wandern in die private Verbennungsanstalt für dreisten Müll. Bringt ein klein wenig Wärme. Und auch ganz wichtig sehr schnell die Gedanken an solche Unternehmen löschen und sich mit NÜTZLICHEN Dingen beschäftigen. Alle ein wunderschönes Weihnachtsfest und einen Guten Rutsch ins nächste Jahr.


----------



## Hippo (5 Dezember 2010)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*



Widerstaendler schrieb:


> ...Und ich bin der Meinung, dass man es ruhig auf ein Gerichtsverfahren ankommen lassen sollte...



Ob Du das noch erlebst?
Sooo schnell geht die Klimaerwärmung auch nicht. Du erinnerst Dich - vorher wachsen Bananen am Südpol ....


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Dezember 2010)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

Also ich habe eine Mahnung und als zweiten Schritt eine Mahnung mit Inkassovergütung erhalten. Der ursprüngliche Mahnbetrag soll sich wohl auf 1,37 Euro belaufen aus einer Telekom Rechnung aus 2005. Diese Rechnung ist aber bezahlt und trotzdem versuchen die auf "Dummfang" Kohle von mir zu bekommen. Nach Rücksprache mit der Telekom, welche mir auch bestätigt hat, dass ich keine offenen Posten habe, sagten die mir das das eh schon verjährt wäre und ich nicht darauf reagieren soll. Jegliche Stellungnahmen und Versuche den Vorgang zu klären, stachelt acoreus nur noch mehr an. 
Mein RAT an alle: Einfach ignorieren..


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Dezember 2010)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

Hallo,
vorweg; Ich war von 1986 bis 2003 Geschäftsführer einer GmbH, ging 2003 pleite wegen einer Immobielien-Fehlinvestition.(iss wurscht)
Ein Inkasso vertritt die Rechte des Schuldners.In diesem Fall behält der Schulder den Titel der Forderung.Das heißt,der,der das Geld zugut hat kann es vor einem Amtsgericht einklagen. 
Es folgen 2 StUFEN:
1. Der Mahnbescheid, (den kann jeder verschicken.)
dagegen legt man schriftlich per Einschreiben mit Rückschein Einspruch ein,da reicht schon:     Gegen diesen Bescheid ( Bearbeitungs Nr.) lege ich Einspruch ein.
Nun ist der Schuldner gezwungen einen Vollstreckungs-Bescheid vor einem Amtsgericht zu erwirken. Dazu muß er nachweisen das die Forderung rechtens ist.

Der 2.Fall,der Schuldner tritt die Forderung an ein Inkasso ab. Niemals mit dem Inkasso in Verbindung treten, den das alleinige Reagieren gilt juristisch als Teilschuld-Geständnis und berechtigt das Inkasso einen Titel zu erwerben.

Bei mir landen Schreiben von Inkasso immer unter Ablage A,ungeöffnet. (Abfalleimer)
Die Drohung mit einer Schufa-Eintragung ist Blödsinn,weil das Inkasso das erst beantragen kann wenn ein Amtsgericht einen Vollstreckungs-Bescheid ausgestellt hat


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (13 Dezember 2010)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

@ Mods, in der Darstellung des unregistrierten Gastes sind mindestens zwei inhaltliche Fehler drin.


----------



## Teleton (14 Dezember 2010)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

Da ist einiges durcheinandergeraten



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ein Inkasso vertritt die Rechte des Schuldners.


Nein des Gläubigers!


> Es folgen 2 StUFEN:
> 1. Der Mahnbescheid, (den kann jeder verschicken.)


Jeder kann einen beantragen, verschickt wird er vom Amtsgericht


> dagegen legt man schriftlich per Einschreiben mit Rückschein Einspruch ein,da reicht schon:     Gegen diesen Bescheid ( Bearbeitungs Nr.) lege ich Einspruch ein.


Man legt Widerspruch ein, am einfachsten auf dem vom Gericht beigefügten Widerspruchsformular.


> Nun ist der Schuldner gezwungen einen Vollstreckungs-Bescheid vor einem Amtsgericht zu erwirken. Dazu muß er nachweisen das die Forderung rechtens ist.


Nach dem Widerspruch ist das Mahnverfahren beendet, der Antragsteller kann aber Klage erheben.



> Der 2.Fall,der Schuldner tritt die Forderung an ein Inkasso ab. Niemals mit dem Inkasso in Verbindung treten, den das alleinige Reagieren gilt juristisch als Teilschuld-Geständnis und berechtigt das Inkasso einen Titel zu erwerben.


Reagieren ist natürlich kein Anerkenntnis und um einen Titel zu erwerben müssen auch Inkassoschergen ein Gerichtsverfahren gewinnen.


> Die Drohung mit einer Schufa-Eintragung ist Blödsinn,weil das Inkasso das erst beantragen kann wenn ein Amtsgericht einen Vollstreckungs-Bescheid ausgestellt hat


Ein Schufaeintrag wäre schon möglich wenn ausreichend gemahnt wurde und die Forderung unstrittig ist


----------



## shabo666 (1 Februar 2011)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

Nun hat es mich also auch erwischt 
Ein offener Betrag der Firma IN-Telegence (8,53€) + Mahnung der Acoreus!(54,06€)
Mein Provider ist KabelBw und in keiner der Rechnungen ist ein Betrag eines Fremdanbieters zu finden....

Angefangen hat das Ganze mit einem fehlgeschlagenen Einzug von meinem Konto(es wäre mir sonst nicht einmal aufgefallen) Komischerweise wurde der offene Betrag von KabelBW eingezogen nur der Betrag der Firma IN-Telegence nicht. Was ich schon als erstes nicht verstehe, wenn der Betrag anscheinend in der Rechnung von KabelBW integriert sein soll und auch als solcher in der Rechnung(Kosten Fremdanbieter) auftauchen sollte, wieso wird er dann eigenständig abgebucht?

Später folgte dann eine Zahlungsforderung der Firma IN-Telegence dich mich dazu aufforderte den Betrag von 8,53€ zu leisten.
Dem weidersprach ich mit einer E-Mail:

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Betreff: Wiederspruch zur Rechnung: ACX91XXXXXX


Gegen die Inrechnungstellung des Betrages von 8,56€ lege ich hierdurch Widerspruch ein. Sie berechnen hier eine Leistung, die ich nicht in Anspruch genommen habe.
Ich fordere Sie hierdurch auf, mir
das kostenlose Prüfprotokoll der technischen Prüfung gem TKG § 45 i zu übermitteln.
.................................................. ............................................
Ich weise explicit darauf hin das ich auf einen sogenannten " Prüfbericht " mit vorgefertigten Textbausteinen nicht aktzeptieren werde
Amtsgericht Papenburg Urteil (Entscheidung vom 30.10.2008, Az. 4 C 247/08
.................................................. ............................................
Solange dieser Nachweis nicht vorgelegt wird, kann die Forderung zurückgewiesen werden. Bis zum Eingang der Unterlagen mache ich gegenüber Ihrer o. a. Forderung von meinem Zurückbehaltungsrecht (§ 273 BGB) Gebrauch.


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Nach einigen Tagen, bekam ich dann auch eine Antwort.
Es war sogar ein Prüfbericht, allerdings mit fortgefertigten Textbausteinen und einem Einzelnachweis, der zumindest mir ein Paar anhaltspunkte gab Wann und Wem ich Wie lange 
angeblich angerufen hatte.

Im Einzelnachweis, waren 2 Posten zu finden:

1:  Datum: 14.10.2010  Zielrufnummer: 09005105270  Beginn: 23:38:14  Daure: 00:01:26 Preis/Anruf:0  Preis/MIN:0,7479  Produkt: Beratungsdienste  Betrag: 1,50€  Befund: kein

2:  Datum: 15.10.2010  Zielrufnummer: 09005105270  Beginn: 00:06:22  Daure: 00:01:16 Preis/Anruf:0  Preis/MIN:0,7479  Produkt: Beratungsdienste  Betrag: 1,50€  Befund: kein

Bei fragen zu den Diensten sollte ich mich an die CNS 24 AG wenden.

Nachdem ich erneut meine Rechnungen Prüfte, und auch hier wiederum nix finden konnte. Wartete ich ab, da der Prüfbericht eh keinen halt haben würde.
Desweiteren stellte ich mir die Frage wie der Betrag zustande kommen konnte, wenn bei beiden Posten jeweils nur 1,50€ vermerkt wurde.....

Bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt hatte ich außer einer Zahlungsaufforderung (Forderung aus Telekommunikationsverbindungen über das Netz der IN-Telegence GmbH) keine Mahnung oder Ähnliches erhalten.

Können die dann eigentlich gleich ein Inkasso-Büro beauftragen?


Heute bekam ich dann das Mahnschreiben der Firma Acoreus die mich aufforderte den Betrag  innerhalb von 10 Tagen zu überweisen. Nun dachte ich, es kann ja nicht verkehrt sein denen mal zu schildern was meine Schritte waren und das ich das alles von meiner Seite geprüft habe und somit das ganze nicht sein konnte.

Resultat:
Anruf hätte ich mir sparen können. Das einzige was mir gesagt wurde:"Ich solle doch bitte in Meiner Rechnung nachschauen(das ganze wurde mir 5-6 mal gesagt. jedes mal nachdem ich sagte,das ich das ganze schon mehrmals geprüft hatte.) und dann eine Kopie mit der Rechnung  + Kontoauszug zuschicken". Als ich dann noch wissen wollte, wieso sie einen Kontoauszug braucht bekam ich nur als Antwort:"Damit wir sehen, das sie die ausstehende Summe gezahlt haben!"

Nun bin ich grade etwas Rathlos, welchen Schritt ich als nächstes gehen soll.

MfG
Shabo
Das Gespräch war für mich damit erledigt.


----------



## shabo666 (10 Februar 2011)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

kann mir keiner helfen?


----------



## Hippo (10 Februar 2011)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

Deine Fragen wurden in den Beiträgen dieses Threads schon umfassend beantwortet. Lies auch nochmal in den Links meiner Signatur nach.
Eine persönliche individualberatung ist uns nämlich verboten


----------



## technofreak (22 Februar 2011)

*AW: acoreus collection services fordert ohne ROT zu werden*

Call-by-Call: Abzocke mit alten Rechnungen? Stadt Wolfsburg Wolfsburg Wolfsburg / WAZ/AZ-online.de


> Call-by-Call: Abzocke mit alten Rechnungen?
> Abzocke mit alten Rechnungen? Dem Wolfsburger A.  C.flatterte jetzt eine Mahnung über 3,66 Euro ins Haus. Das Unternehmen „acoreus“ fordert das Geld, weil der 39-Jährige angeblich Call-by-Call-Gespräche über 66 Cent nicht bezahlt haben soll – im Jahr 2005. Die Polizei rät C. und möglichen anderen Betroffenen, solche Briefe zu ignorieren.


----------



## puschy (12 Juli 2011)

Kann diese negativen Worte nur bestätigen. Mein Fax hat 9 x versucht, die angegebene Nummer zu erreichen ! = 9 x 0,14 € , sinnlos, es ist gar kein Fax dran, hin und wieder wird sogar abgehoben !!! dann hing ich 3 min in der Warteschleife = nochmal 0,42 €
So verdient man heute Geld in Deutschland ! Gute Nacht Marie !


----------



## melli03 (13 Juli 2011)

Hallo !!!
wir werden seit 3 Monaten jetzt schon Acoreus genervt. Einmal im Auftrag von First Communication und einmal für IN-telegence. Hin und wieder kommen letzte aussergerichtliche Mahnungen dann wieder eine neue Rechnungsaufstellung. Und seit ca. 14 Tagen mit Telefonterror belästigt.Gehen meine Töchter oder ich ran wird aufgelegt.Nur einmal fragte man meine Tochter nach meinem Mann ,der ja die Rechnung verursacht haben soll.Aber er war da noch auf Arbeit und die meinten die rufen nochmal an. Und jetzt klingelt ständig unser Telefon,aber der AB wird nicht von denen genutzt.Komisch  ))
Laut Verbraucherzentrale und Rechtsberatung sollen wir abwarten und sollte das *richtige Mahnbescheid* vom Gericht kommen wird Einspruch eingelegt.
Wir haben die beiden Rechnungssteller( es sollen 0900 nummern angewählt worden sein ) der Bundesnetzagenntur gemeldet ,aber bisher ist da nichts passiert.
also mal sehen wie es weiter geht.
lg
melli


----------



## Gast1007 (27 August 2011)

Ich habe auch post von acoreus bekommen, drei mahnungen von juni bis august 2010. ich habe diese briefe ignoriert. und nun hab ich ruhe. die forderungen stammen aus dem jahr 2005, also längst verjährt, wobei die forderungen an den haaren herbei gezogen sind. Es handelte sich dabei um online-verbindungen über die telekom, rechnungsbetrag 1,65 €. einfach lächerlich! zumal die telekom eine einzugsberechtigung hatte. es können also keine restschulden vorhanden sein.
ich kann nur jedem raten, nicht darauf zu reagieren. vermutlich werden die mitarbeiter dann motiviert sobald sich jemand regt. schließlich wollen die ja geld verdienen, wie is denen anscheinend egal.


----------



## Linedancer (28 Dezember 2011)

Mir hat die Fa. Acoreus pünktlich zum 24.12.2011 Post geschickt ! Seit 3 Jahren der Grund eine Forderung der TELE 2 ! Ich hatte mit denen mal was zu tun 2007 bekam aber einen VR-Scheck als sogenannte " Entschädigung " ! Jetzt will die Fa. Acoreus 129,29 € wieder von mir ! ?   Ich war bereits schon bei der Verbraucherzentrale und hab da was schreiben lassen ! Mal sehen was da jetzt kommt !


----------



## Pagasi (26 Januar 2012)

Ich habe am 25.01.2012 auch eine Mahnung von acoreus erhalten und weiß nun nicht, was ich tun soll. Vielleicht kann mir hier ja jemand einen Rat geben 

Die Vorgeschichte:
- Auf meiner Telekom-Rechnung vom 23.11.11 wurden mir unter Beträge anderer Anbieter 4,99 € berechnet für Verbindungen über First Communication GmbH für einen Eventtarif mit der Leistungsnummer 63732.

- Da ich keine Ahnung hatte, warum mir das berechnet wurde, habe ich bei Telekom angerufen. Die konnten es mir auch nicht sagen, daher habe ich darum gebeten, dass nur der Telekom-Rechnungsbetrag abgebucht wird, ohne Fremdleistungen.

- Am 08.12.2011 habe ich meinen schriftlichen Einspruch gegen die Forderung an First Communication geschickt, mit der Bitte um Angabe der vollständigen Rufnummer, die ich angewählt haben soll und Angabe der Dienstes, den ich in Anspruch genommen haben soll.

- Am 23.12.2011 - Antwort von FC: Ein von FC erstellter EVN mit Angabe folgender Zielrufnummer: 09003102356 und des Diensteanbieters Allopass SNC, 15-17 rue Vivienne, 75002 Paris.

- Danach zig vergebliche Versuche, den deutschsprachigen Telefon-Support von Allopass zu kontaktieren.

- Am 31.12.2011 - Mail von mir an deutschsprachigen Support von Allopass ([email protected]) mit Einspruch gegen Forderung und Anfrage nach der Art des Dienstes, die ich in Anspruch genommen haben soll.

- Am 04.01.2012 - Antwortmail von Allopass folgenden Inhalts: Wir teilen Ihnen mit, dass die 63732 keine Allopass-Servicenummer ist. Bitte kontaktieren Sie den zuständigen Service oder den Webmaster der Seite, welche Sie aufforderte, diese Nummer zu kontaktieren.

- Am 28.12. Mahnung per Post von First Communication über 4,99 € + 5,00 € Mahnspesen = 9,99 € gesamt.

- Am 04.01.2012 - Mail von mir an Support von FC, in der ich denen das Ergebnis der Prüfung durch Allopass mitteilte und nochmals der Forderung und Mahnung Widersprach und sie nochmals aufforderte mir Nummer und Dienst mitzuteilen.

- Am 20.01.2012 - Antwortmail von FC folgenden Inhalts: es wurde die 09003102256 angerufen. Die Kosten werden zu Beginn des Telefonats mitgeteilt. Der Zuteilungsnehmer der o.g. Rufnummer lautet: Allopass SNC, 15-17 rue Vivienne, 75002 Paris, Emailadresse: [email protected],

- 21.01.2012 - Mail von mir an Support von FC, in der ich denen nochmal das Ergebnis der Prüfung durch Allopass mitteilte, nochmals der Forderung und Mahnung Widersprach und sie aufforderte mir keine weiteren Forderungen in Rechnung zu stellen, ohne korrekte und nachvollziehbare Angabe der angerufenen Nummer/Dienstes.

- Am 25.01.2012 - Mahnung vom acoreus collection services über 52,52 €, inkl. Zinsen, Inkassovergütung, Auslagen und Auskunftskosten, mit Bezugnahme auf Betrag in der Telekom-Rechnung und auf die Mahnung von FC.

Wie soll ich nun vorgehen? Soll ich FC folgendes schreiben? 
Gegen die Inrechnungstellung dieses Betrages lege ich hierdurch Widerspruch ein. Sie berechnen hier eine Leistung, die ich nicht in Anspruch genommen habe.
Ich fordere Sie hierdurch auf, mir
das kostenlose Prüfprotokoll der technischen Prüfung gem TKG § 45 i zu übermitteln.

Ich weise explicit darauf hin das ich auf einen sogenannten ” Prüfbericht ” mit vorgefertigten Textbausteinen nicht aktzeptieren werde
Amtsgericht Papenburg Urteil (Entscheidung vom 30.10.2008, Az. 4 C 247/08

Solange dieser Nachweis nicht vorgelegt wird, kann die Forderung zurückgewiesen werden. Bis zum Eingang der Unterlagen mache ich gegenüber Ihrer o. a. Forderung von meinem Zurückbehaltungsrecht (§ 273 BGB) Gebrauch.”

*Oder soll ich die Inkassoschreiben ignorieren bis ein Mahnbescheid kommt? Oder doch einfach bezahlen? Ich bin so unsicher, weil ja nicht einfach nur eine Mahnung kam, sondern die Forderung ja auf der Telekom-Rechnung stand, vielleicht habe ich also doch versehentlich irgendwo angerufen. Die Telekom hat gesagt, sie könnten mir keinen rückwirkend EVN erstellen*.

Ich freue mich auf eure Meinung und Hilfe. Danke schonmal im Voraus.


----------



## Hippo (26 Januar 2012)

Ich bin erfreut mal einen User zu sehen der vor dem Posten auch liest! 
Das was Du bisher angeleiert hast bzw vorhast ist ok.
Ich würde nur noch eine Drittanbietersperre bei der Telekom einrichten lassen.
Und der Prüfbericht muß m.W. von der Telekom gefordert werden (Kollegen bitte korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege)
Obacht - da hast Du eine Frist von 8 Wochen.
Danach kannst Du Dich erstmal entspannt zurücklehnen und auf weitere Reaktionen warten.
Zahlen? Einfach so? Im Lebbe nit ...


----------



## Pagasi (26 Januar 2012)

Danke Dir für die rasche Antwort.
Werde morgen gleich nochmal bei der Telekom anrufen.
Gibt es vielleicht noch jemanden, der weiß, ob der Prüfbericht von der Telekom oder von mir gefordert werden muss?
Heute morgen habe ich von der Telekom nämlich die Auskunft bekommen, dass ein EVN rückwirkend nicht möglich wäre...


----------



## Reducal (26 Januar 2012)

...und vor allem die 0900er-Sperre!


Pagasi schrieb:


> Die Telekom hat gesagt, sie könnten mir keinen rückwirkend EVN erstellen.


Das kann bezweifelt werden. Insbesondere willst du ja keinen EVN sondern das etwas aufwendigere Prüfprotokoll. Auf der Basis des Call Data Record sollte das möglich sein, siehe > HIER <. Allerdings können das die Forderungssteller nicht bewerkstelligen sondern nur dein Netzbetreiber, also die Telekom.



Pagasi schrieb:


> Oder soll ich die Inkassoschreiben ignorieren bis ein Mahnbescheid kommt?


Ignorieren ist nicht immer gut und verursacht ein mulmiges Gefühl beim "Schuldner". Ich wehre mich in solchen Sachen immer, bis denen die Angelegenheit wegen des Widerstandes zu bunt wird.


----------



## Antiscammer (26 Januar 2012)

Hier tritt offensichtlich First Communication lediglich als "Verbindungsnetzbetreiber" auf. Der Verbindungsnetzbetreiber hat aber gar kein Recht auf Inkasso, weil er nicht Dein Vertragspartner ist.
Siehe dazu das Urteil des BGH vom 28. Juli 2005 - III ZR 3/05.

Ich würde einen Prüfbericht nach § 45i TKG a) vom eigenen Provider und b) von First Communication anfordern (auch wenn die gar keine Inkassogenehmigung haben).

Es reicht, die Forderung ein einziges Mal bei Acoreus zu bestreiten. Hinweisen auf das oben genannte Urteil, bestreiten, dass Mehrwertnummer angerufen wurde, Prüfbericht anfordern. So in etwa wie von Dir schon geschrieben.

Anschließend das weitere Mahngezetere ignorieren.
Bei Mahnbescheid (gelber Brief vom Amtsgericht, halte ich aber für sehr unwahrscheinlich...) rechtzeitig Widerspruch binnen 14 Tagen auf dem beigefügten Formular ankreuzen und ans Gericht zurückschicken.


----------



## Pagasi (26 Januar 2012)

Danke Hippo, Reducal und Antiscammer, Ihr habt mir sehr geholfen.
Nehme es gleich morgen in Angriff.
Grüße


----------



## Pagasi (27 Januar 2012)

Heute habe ich ein Prüfprotokoll gem.TKG § 45i per Mail beim Telekom-Support angefordert.

Nachfolgend die sehr hilfreiche Anwort, die ich soeben von der Telekom erhalten habe:

Sehr geehrter Herr XXX,
Wir bitten um Entschuldigung, dass wir Ihr Anliegen erst heute bearbeiten.
vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail. Unsere Recherche hat ergeben, dass 
auf Ihre E-Mail hin haben wir uns die Rechnung vom 23. November 2011 noch einmal genau angeschaut. 
Bei den von Ihnen angefragten Beträgen handelt es sich um Forderungen eines anderen Anbieters. Wir buchen diese daher nicht von Ihrem Konto ab.
Wir sind gesetzlich dazu verpflichtet, in Ihrer Rechnung alle Verbindungen aufzuführen, die mit Ihrem Telefonanschluss zustande gekommen sind. Dies beinhaltet auch Verbindungen über andere Netzbetreiber.
Bitte wenden Sie sich zur weiteren Klärung direkt an diesen Anbieter. Die Kontaktdaten finden Sie in Ihrer Telekom Rechnung.
Vielen Dank.
Konnten wir Ihre Zweifel ausräumen? Es ist uns wichtig, Sie 
umfassend zu beraten. Zögern Sie bitte nicht uns zu 
schreiben. Wir sind jederzeit gern für Sie da.
Sie sollen stets bekommen, was Sie von uns erwarten können: Einwandfreie Produkte und einen kompetenten Service. Um diesen Standard zu prüfen, bitten wir Sie um Ihre Hilfe. Sagen Sie uns, wie zufrieden Sie mit uns sind und was Ihnen besonders gut/schlecht gefallen hat. Wir freuen uns, wenn Sie auf der folgenden Internet-Seite einige Fragen beantworten. Zur Kundenbefragung:


----------



## Teleton (27 Januar 2012)

Die Telekom hat recht, die Doku muß der fremde Verbindungsnetzbetreiber vorlegen (selbst wenn er sie bei der Telekom in Auftrag geben muß). Hattest Du dort auch eine angefordert?


----------



## Reducal (27 Januar 2012)

Was kostet so ein Prüfprotokoll den fremden Netzbetreiber bei der Telekom eigentlich? Der Endkunde hat keine Kosten aber sicher doch der Drittanbieter, gelle?


Pagasi schrieb:


> Auf meiner Telekom-Rechnung vom 23.11.11 wurden mir unter Beträge anderer Anbieter *4,99 €* berechnet für Verbindungen über First Communication GmbH für einen Eventtarif mit der Leistungsnummer 63732.


Bei 4,99 € sind schon allein Gedanken um die Sache nicht wirtschaftlich.


----------



## Pagasi (27 Januar 2012)

Teleton schrieb:


> Die Telekom hat recht, die Doku muß der fremde Verbindungsnetzbetreiber vorlegen (selbst wenn er sie bei der Telekom in Auftrag geben muß). Hattest Du dort auch eine angefordert?


 
Ja, allerdings per Post - das wird noch einige Zeit dauern, bis ich da eine Antwort kommt.


----------



## Antiscammer (27 Januar 2012)

Telekom schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sind gesetzlich dazu verpflichtet, in Ihrer Rechnung alle Verbindungen aufzuführen, die mit Ihrem Telefonanschluss zustande gekommen sind. Dies beinhaltet auch Verbindungen über andere Netzbetreiber.


 
In diesem Punkt lügt die Telekom wie gedruckt, denn sie ist keineswegs dazu verpflichtet, bei Handyverträgen Gelder für fremde Mehrwertdienstanbieter zu fakturieren.


----------



## Teleton (27 Januar 2012)

> Was kostet so ein Prüfprotokoll den fremden Netzbetreiber bei der Telekom eigentlich? Der Endkunde hat keine Kosten aber sicher doch der Drittanbieter, gelle?


So richtig mit einem der vor Ort den APL prüft usw.? Mir hat einer von einer Telko mal gesagt 250,- Euro, obs stimmt?


----------



## Teleton (27 Januar 2012)

> In diesem Punkt lügt die Telekom wie gedruckt, denn sie ist keineswegs dazu verpflichtet, bei Handyverträgen Gelder für fremde Mehrwertdienstanbieter zu fakturieren.


War das denn Handy oder Festnetz?


----------



## Pagasi (8 Februar 2012)

Es war Festnetz und bisher habe ich immernoch nichts von acoreus gehört.


----------



## Pagasi (19 Februar 2012)

Gestern habe ich ein Schreiben von acoreus bekommen, in dem die mir mitteilen, dass die 8-wöchige Frist zur innerhalb welcher ein Prüfprotokoll angefordert werden kann, abgelaufen ist.

Ich habe den Brief gescannt und füge ihn hier mal für euch an.

Für mich sieht es so aus, als ob ich das wohl werde bezahlen müssen, oder was meint ihr?


----------



## Antiscammer (19 Februar 2012)

Musst Du meines Erachtens nicht. First Communications tritt als Verbindungsnetzbetreiber auf. Der Verbindungsnetzbetreiber ist aber nicht Dein Vertragspartner und demzufolge nicht legitimiert für Inkassobeitreibungen fremder Mehrwertdienste dritter Parteien. Legitimiert wäre - wenn überhaupt - dann die AlloDingskirchen aus Paris.
Siehe dazu das Urteil des Bundesgerichtshofs vom 28. Juli 2005 - III ZR 3/05.

Ehrlich gesagt halte ich es nach Lage der Dinge für äußerst unwahrscheinlich, dass die Klabautermänner tatsächlich Klage einreichen würden. Solange sie das nicht machen, können Dir aber die albernen Mahnschreiben von Acoreus wurstegal sein, ebenfalls deren sowieso völlig überzogene Inkassospesen, die sie vor Gericht niemals durchbringen würden.

Sollten die einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid beantragen, was ich aber auch nicht wirklich glaube (das wäre dann ein gelber Brief vom Amtsgericht), dann müsstest Du nur innerhalb von 14 Tagen den Widerspruch auf dem Formular ankreuzen, unterschreiben und ans Gericht (nicht an Acoreus) zurückschicken. Danach wäre das weitere Mahnverfahren blockiert. Wenn sie dann (abseits von albernen Drohschreiben) wirklich was wollen, müssten sie klagen. Daran glaube ich hier nicht.

Die leben von denen, die sich einschüchtern lassen und zahlen. Der Rest kann sein Geld behalten.


----------



## Pagasi (20 Februar 2012)

@Antiscammer: Danke dir für deine Antwort und den Link zum BGH-Urteil.

Du meinst also, ich soll jetzt gar nichts mehr Unternehmen, also die Mahnschreiben ignorieren und denen auch nichts mehr schreiben, außer es kommt ein Mahnbescheid, gegen den ich unbedingt Widerspruch einlegen muss?


----------



## Hippo (20 Februar 2012)

Genau das heißt es!


----------



## kulturbuero (5 März 2012)

_*acoreus*_ arbeitet auch für _*atlas for men*_. Und dieser Versand bekommt es nicht hin, korrekte Rechnungen zu schreiben, fordert aber dann ohne Mahnung sofort über acoreus per Mahnverfahren mit erheblichen Zinsen und Gebühren nicht korrekte Summen. Also auch hier ist _*acoreus*_ beteiligt......an fragwürdigen Mahnverfahren.


----------



## Holger1807 (17 März 2012)

Hallo,

auch ich habe lustige Post von Accoreus erhalten. Interessant sind hier im besonderen folgende Punkte:
1. keine Vertretungsvollmacht
2. Gebühren viel höher als nach RVG möglich

Zu 1. habe die die Accoreus aufgefordert mir eine Vollmacht des Auftraggebers IM ORIGINAL zuzusenden und eine ordentliche Bevollmächtigung nachzuweisen. Was dann kam war schon erheiternd:
Ich bekam eine Erklärung, von jemanden, der nicht erkennbar war und dessen Bevollmächtigung für die Zeichnung nicht erkennbar ist. Hier muss für eine Ordentliche Bevollmächtigung der Auftrag beigefügt werden und die entsprechenden Unterlagen, dass der Unterzeichner überhaupt für das angeblich unterzeichnete Unternehmen Zeichnungsberechtigt ist. Es kam wie gesagt nur eine Erklärung, dass irgendwer die Accoreus angeblich beauftragt habe... Der Auftrag selber war nicht dabei.
Noch erheiternder war der Schriftsatz der Accoreus, in dem diese erklärten, dass man ja bei einem auf einem Vertragsverhätnis beruhunden "Großauftrag" nicht für jeden angeblichen Schuldner einen eigenen Auftrag haben könne und dass ich falls ich Zweifel an der Zeichungsberechtigung des Erklärungsunterzeichners mich doch an ihren Auftraggeber wenden solle. Habe also nur zurückgeschrieben, dass der Accoreus wohl selbst bekannt sei, dass dies kein ordentlicher Vollmachtsnachweiss sei und ich doch gerne den der Beauftragung zugrundeliegenden Vertrag (selbstverständlich im Original) haben möchte und bitte auch mit dem Nachweis der Zeichnungsberechtigung 
Noch lustiger : Für diesen "Bevollmächtigungsnachweis", den man ohnehin nachweisen muss, wollte man noch 5€ Kostenaufwand haben.

Zu 2. habe ich die Accoreus darauf verwiesen, dass Ihr Anschreiben mit maschinell ausgefüllten Vordruck und Ratenzahlungsvereinbarung max. als einfaches Schreiben nach RVG abgerechnet werden kann. Darauf wurde nicht eingegangen.
Ebensowenig kam eine Reaktion auf meinen Einwand, dass man die angeblich dem Auftraggeber entstandenen "Mahnspesen" in Höhe von 9,50€ doch bitte belegen solle, da ich diese mit nichtwissen bestreite. Hier kam nichts.
Des weiteren habe ich darauf verwiesen, dass deren Auslagen mit 8€ +5€ für jedes weitere Schreiben auch deutlich über der 20% grenze des RVG liegen und man dies bitte korrigieren möge. Auch hier keine Reaktion. Es kam nur ein umfangreichen Schreiben "Bitte rufen Sie uns zurück" natürlich für günstige 5€

Habe dennen dann geschrieben, dass ich die "Mahnspesen" bestreite, die Kosten zu hoch seien (im besonderen nicht im §§280,286 BGB zu finden wie in deren Schreiben behauptet) und deren Kosten viel zu hoch sind und dass ich im besonderen nicht bereit bin Kosten für "Rufen Sie uns zurück" schreiben, sowie für Vollmachten, welche schon unaufgefordert vorzulegen sind übernehmen werde und wir dies doch gerne vor Gericht auf dem Klageweg klären können... Seitdem hab ich nicht mehr von den Spassvögeln gehört.

Gruß
 Holger


----------



## Nicko1998 (16 April 2012)

> Amtsgericht Duisburg, Aktenzeichen: 60 IN 206/11
> Über das Vermögen
> der im Handelsregister des Amtsgerichts Duisburg unter HRB 23361 eingetragenen *acoreus AG*, Schifferstr. 166, 47059 Duisburg, gesetzlich vertreten durch den Vorstand *W. R.* und *T. G.*
> Geschäftszweig: Entwicklung, Betrieb, Vermarktung von Dienstleistungen
> wird wegen Zahlungsunfähigkeit und Überschuldung heute, am 01.02.2012, um 08:30 Uhr das Insolvenzverfahren eröffnet.


Quelle: Insolvenzbekanntmachungen.de

Man hat aber bereits den "Nachfolger" installiert, die coeo Inkasso GmbH & Co. KG*. *


----------



## carolin 123 (17 Mai 2012)

Hallo,
oh je, ich habe auch post von der fa. acoreus bekommen. sie schreiben, dass ich angeblich vor ein paar wochen schon post bekommen hätte, auf die ich nicht reagiert haben soll. ich solle irgendwelche belege zusenden. ich weiß nicht, wer diese firma ist, ich habe nichts bestellt oder sonstiges. Somit habe ich auch keine belege. falls ich die belege jedoch nicht zusende, wird ein mahnverfahren eingeleitet. zudem wurde alles an eine firma coeo weitergeleitet.

um was geht es hier eigentlich??

liebe grüße


----------



## Reducal (17 Mai 2012)

....nicht du sollst Belege zusenden, sondern du kannst Belege anfordern. Damit du weißt, worum es geht, solltest du das auch - da könnte ja sonst jeder daher kommen!


carolin 123 schrieb:


> ...post von der fa. acoreus bekommen.... zudem wurde alles an eine firma coeo weitergeleitet.


Acoreus hatte Zahlungen abgewickelt und Inkasso betrieben. Wie schon in dem Post vor deinem steht, sind die aber aktuell in die Insolvenz gegangen und coeo scheint der Nachfolger zu sein.


----------



## Michael6666 (1 Oktober 2012)

Liebe Betroffenen,

jetzt hat es mich auch erwischt, der Betrag ist mit 0,13 Euro (= 13 Cent) aber gering.
Hier der Auszug aus meiner Telekomrechnung

Beträge anderer Anbieter
Verbindungen über IN-telegence GmbH
Zu diesen Beträgen liegen der Telekom Deutschland keine Informationen vor. Richten Sie Anfragen und Beschwerden bitte ausschließlich an:
Telefon: 0800-1656640, Telefax: 0800-1656641
IN-telegence GmbH
Oskar-Jäger-Straße 125, 50825 Köln
E-Mail: www.IN-rechnungsinfo.de
Rufnummer (0xxxx) xxxxxxx  06.08.12 - 06.08.12
Unterhaltungsdienste 0,13
Artikel-/Leistungsnummer: 40113
Summe IN-telegence GmbH 0,13

Das ist wohl auch eine eher zweifelhafte Abrechnung, ich überlege jedoch zu zahlen und hoffe damit Ruhe zu haben. Wegen 13 Cent "die Welle zu machen", ach nö, muss das sein?

Vielleicht ist das auch die neue Masche von denen? So kleine Beträge, wer will sich da schon die ganze Rennerei zur Polizei antun, Anzeige erstatten, Anwalt einschalten, etc.
Wenn aber viele diese kleinen Beträge zahlen, kommt am Ende auch eine schöne Summe zusammen.
Bin auf die weitere Entwicklung gespannt, die neue Telekomrechnung kommt Ende dieser Woche.
Schöne Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Hippo (1 Oktober 2012)

Drittanbietersperre einrichten lassen ist das Mindeste


----------



## Reducal (1 Oktober 2012)

Hippo schrieb:


> Michael6666 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Rufnummer (0xxxx) xxxxxxx 06.08.12 - 06.08.12
> ...


Das geht aber nicht bei Servicenummern (018, 013), da sind andere Sperren nötig. Drittanbieter, wie du sie meinst, buchen nur über Mobilfunkrechnungen.


----------



## Hippo (1 Oktober 2012)

Dann doch nachfragen ...
... auch wenns nur 13 ct sind wenn er meint daß es unberechtigt ist


----------



## juppiter (2 November 2012)

Ich habe auch so ne Rechnung bekommen und habe gleich wiederspruch eingelegt. Darauf hin hat mir die Fa First:communikation eine Forderung für Telefondienstleistung zugestellt, obwohl ich Flat von Telekom habe. Muss ich jetzt auf die richtige Mahnung warten


----------



## Wuschel_MUC (11 November 2012)

Michael6666 schrieb:


> Das ist wohl auch eine eher zweifelhafte Abrechnung, ich überlege jedoch zu zahlen und hoffe damit Ruhe zu haben. Wegen 13 Cent "die Welle zu machen", ach nö, muss das sein?


Die 13 Cent sind ein "Versuchsballon." Wehrst du dich, wissen sie ohne großen Aufwand, dass bei dir nichts zu holen ist. Wehrst du dich nicht, probieren sie es wieder, mit höheren Beträgen.

Wenn du deine Ruhe haben willst, widersprichst du der Forderung bei deinem Telefonanbieter und zahlst die streitigen 13 Cent nicht. Einen Briefwechsel mit in-telegence brauchst du gleich gar nicht anzufangen.

"Was ist schon ein Brief? Ein Brief ist gar nichts. Unterhalb von einem Brief mit Zustellungsurkunde brauchst du nichts zu unternehmen" - sagte mir vor langer Zeit ein befreundeter Jurist.

Wuschel


----------



## Teleton (11 November 2012)

Wuschel_MUC schrieb:


> Einen Briefwechsel mit in-telegence brauchst du gleich gar nicht anzufangen.


Halt,wenn die Frist zur Erhebung von Einwendungen nach §45i TKG verstrichen ist wird es schwer sich gegen die Forderung zu wehren auch wenn es nur Centbeträge sind. Da das deutsche Recht keine "Erheblichkeitsschwelle" kennt können auch Mikrobeträge per Inkasso bei Vorliegen der Voraussetzungen des Verzuges eingefordert werden.


----------



## Wuschel_MUC (11 November 2012)

Das gilt nach meiner unjuristischen Meinung nur im Umgang mit deinem Telefonanbieter Bei dem hast du die 13 Cent-Forderung bereits zurückgewiesen.

Mit in-telegence hast du keinerlei Vertrag. Schuldest du nichts, kannst du auch nicht in Verzug sein. Wenn du vorsichtig bist, schreibst du denen genau einmal, dass du nichts schuldest und anheim stellst, Klage zu erheben.

Aber wie gesagt: ich bin kein Jurist.

Wuschel


----------



## Teleton (12 November 2012)

Der Teilnehmernetzbetreiber im Festnetzbereich muß nur die Rechnung eintreiben, für Einwendungen ist der Verbindungsnetzbetreiber (hier Intelegence) zuständig. Natürlich muß der TNB informiert werden dass eine Forderung eines VNB nicht gezahlt wird sonst muß der TNB den eingegangenen Betrag anteilmäßig unter allen Netzbetreibern aufteilen und der Kunde hat mehrere Betreiber mit Fehlbeträgen am Hals.


> Mit in-telegence hast du keinerlei Vertrag.


Das ist ja grade strittig,ob durch behauptete Anwahlen ein Vertrag zustande gekommen ist. Der Gesetzgeber hat Telefonunternehmen mit §45 i TKG nunmal grotesk privilegiert und Einwendungsfrist sowie Anscheinsbeweis geschaffen sowie ein Prozedere der Einwendung vorgeschrieben. Wer sich daran nicht hält hat automatisch verloren.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (12 November 2012)

Teleton schrieb:


> Wer sich daran nicht hält hat automatisch verloren.


 
Das mag für seriöse Provider ja zutreffen. Gerade die jüngere Vergangenheit hat uns aber gezeigt, dass dies für dubiose Unternehmen nicht gilt. Zu frisch sind noch die Erinnerungen an Abzocke über die Telomax und die IMHO sehr späten aber erfolgreichen Ermittlungen gegen diese Bande.


----------



## Hippo (12 November 2012)

Es mag aber durchaus Gerichte geben die einen Fall nur wegen der Fristversäumnis gegen Dich entscheiden ...


----------



## Teleton (13 November 2012)

Automatisch verloren war etwas hart ausgedrückt. Aber wer sich nicht durch rechtzeitige Einwendungen wehrt hat in einem Klageverfahren deutlich schlechtere Chancen. Es gibt Gerichte die sehen in der Frist des §45 i TKG eine materielle Ausschlussfrist, da sind dann sämtliche Einwendungen abgeschnitten. Es hilft dann nichts darauf zu verweisen, dass der Anbieter ein bekannter Telekommunikationsschurke ist und auf ein Einschreiten der Bundesnetzagentur zu warten. Auch wenn eine Brieffreundschaft nicht nötig ist, ist eine rechtzeitige Einwendung sinnvoll.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (13 November 2012)

Danke, dass Du das noch differenzierter erklärt hast.


----------

